# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Записки американского учителя (быль)

## Lampada

Материал приводится с разрешения автора. Написано для другого форума. Л.
__________________________________________________  _ *Maryshell* писала:   
"Меня тут девочки просили написать о впечатлениях от работы в ghetto public school. Так что пишу... Я стараюсь несколько раз в неделю описывать чего происходит, так что не корите за нелитературный язык.  ::   Интересно наверное будет лет через ..цать перечитать. В целом работать сложно. Очень. Но работаю. 
Кстати, у нас тут кто-нибудь из учителей школьных есть? Интересно было бы пообщаться.    ::    *Первые впечатления* 
Отвела первую неделю. Вернее первые два дня внаглую отказывалась вести и делала observations. Сабститьют, наверное, меня убить готова была за это. Но зато помогло очень сильно. Посмотрела что за классы, чего изучают и т.п.  
Занимаются в моём классе по книге Shining Star. Книга не плохая, но работы непочатый край. Я вообще пока в шоке нахожусь. Даже не знаю, с чего начать. Школа очень плохая. Как мне сказала их секретарша - если ты сможешь у нас работать, ты сможешь работать везде. Два года назад школа была unacceptable по аккредитации. Они взяли нового директора школы. Это самая крупная в нашем ISD средняя школа (около 2000 учеников, если не ошибаюсь). Классы у меня переполнены. Минимум 21 ученик, максимум 28 в классе. Вести английский как второй язык с 28 учениками в классе - прямое извращение, имхо. Уровень образования у 90% детей на нуле. У меня в классе есть несколько 6-классников, которым по 15 лет (т.е. оставались на второй год по не знаю сколько раз), есть 8-классники которые ВООБЩЕ не умеют читать и писать. Я догадываюсь как они при таких "показателях" добрались до 8 класса, но об этом попозже. 
Классы состоят из детей 6, 7, 8-х классов. Делят их не по классам, а по уровню языка. Получается в одном классе совершенная мешанина, и 6-классники, и 7-классники, и 8-классники. У меня два уровня - intermediate and advanced, которых по идее нужно вообще-то записывать в beginners. Дети даже не знают, что такое существительное, я уже молчу о том, чтобы нормально что-то написать и сказать. Причём большинство детей родились и выросли в США. Просто доминантный язык дома - испанский, плюс отсутствие образования у родителей и бедное положение семьи сыграли своё - имеем то, что имеем. 88% детей в нашей школе проходят по программе бесплатных обедов, значит финансовое положение их семей ниже уровня бедности.  
На первом занятии я делала мини-интервью, чтобы получше узнать детей. Стандартное интервью с ребёнком было такое: 
- Меня зовут Хуанита. У меня 3 сестры и 7 братьев. Я живу с братьями, сёстрами, родителями, 4 бабушками и 4 дедушками. Моя сестра только что родила ребёнка и вышла замуж.
- А сколько сестре лет?
- Сестре 15... 
Понятное дело, при таком раскладе учёба им нафиг не нужна. На мои вопросы на мини-интервью об их хобби почти все отвечали: секс, курение, наркотики, ничегонеделание или спать по пол-дня. На мой вопрос, что им не нравится отвечали: школа, чтение, учителя, домашка..
Мотивировать всех понятно не получится. Хорошо, если удастся хоть одного в классе заинтересовать. Они почти все после школы подрабатывают. У многих братья/отцы и прочая родня сидят за воровство и т.п.  
Непосредственно преподавать я начала в среду. Первое на повестке дня - дисциплина, потому как её нет и не будет :- (Вокруг меня в классах преподают афро-американки. Пока что я видела кроме меня всего 3 белых учителя, все остальные видимо либо испаноязычные (меньшинство) и афро-американцы. Aфро-американки такие, палец в рот не положи. Так рявкнут, что мало не покажется, да и габариты у большинства их них ого-го, если что не так - задавит. Одна преподаёт в соседнем кабинете. В первый же день она так (видимо на какого-то своего ученика) рявкнула за стеной, что я аж сама в штаны чуть не наложила со страху. Некоторые просто таскают с собой огромный рупор и орут на учеников прямо через рупор в ухо. Я первый день аж в ступоре ходила от такой картины.  
Себе я сделала постер rules-penalty-awards. Первый урок почти весь потратила на объяснение правил поведения в классе, наказаний и поощрений. В первый же день отправила кучу учеников в кабинет к завучу. Посмотрю, как сработает система. Пока что более-менее нормально, хотя есть пара классов, которые видимо тестируют, насколько я серьёзна в плане своих правил. 
Тут вылазеют другие проблемы. Вроде бы кажется, чего стоит позвонить родителям ребёнка, который стоит на ушах в классе? Ан нет... Чтобы просто позвонить родителю и сказать, что какой-нить Педро вёл себя плохо и я его оставляю на 30 мин после школы со мной в классе, нужно кучу бумазей подписать, взять разрешение директора школы и т.п. Сделать несколько копий, обязательно себе одну, потому что, не дай Бог, засудят школу. Короче пока после всех этих препонов дозвонишься родителям, уже ничего не захочется. И ученики это знают, и ведут себя соответственно. Про вызов родителей в школу и, не дай Бог, посыл ребёнка к директору школы я даже писать не буду. Мне такую портянку выдали, что пока её заполнишь, уже никаких встреч с родителями не надо будет. Понятное дело, учителя пытаются решить все эти проблемы в классе по своему, потому что в принципе поддержки родителей нет и скорее всего не будет. А администрация пытается постоянно прикрыть свою задницу. 
Две вещи, которые меня совершенно выбили из колеи, и я просто ломаю голову над тем, что делать. Первое, мне сразу сказали, что я должна давать детям домашнюю работу. Но тут прикол - детям не разрешают выносить учебники за пределы класса. Потому что, понятное дело, учебники как выйдут из класса, так больше и не вернутся. Я тут ломаю голову. Как же мне детям давать домашнюю работу, когда все их книги остаются в классе? Загадка века, блин. Другая проблема - школа очень бедная и у них нет копировального центра. Вернее ксерокс стоит в кабинете у секретарши и она иногда делает копии, но за копиями нужно становится в очередь и обычно очередь где-то около 3-4 дней. Я отнесла распечатать кое-что для класса во вторник, мне копии принесли в пятницу. Только вот в пятницу они мне уже и не нужны. Планировать с такими классами на неделю-две вперёд сложно. Поэтому раскопировать домашку и выдать и к сожалению не опция в моей ситуации. 
Классы сделаны блоками. День "А" и день "Б". Все классы по полтора часа (бедные дети, блин). День А :
Учителя должны расписаться в книге прибытия в 8:45. Потом начинаются сами занятия.
1. 9:00-10:30
2. 10:35-12:10
обед
3. Тут у меня класса нет, но дают на 45 мин какое-нибудь дежурство. Я стою в столовке и слежу, чтобы дети после себя убирали и чтобы не было драк. Остальные 45 минут на планирование.
4. 2:30-4:00
Учителя выписываются в 4:30.
Дни "Б" такие же, только на планирование у меня даётся 2-я пара, а не 3-я.
Получаются занятия такие длинные, что планировать надо очень много. Учитывая что копировать для классов я ничего не могу, это всё усложняет то, что я могу использовать для занятий. 
Поскольку у школы денег нет, то почти всё необходимое для кабинета я купила сама. Мне только выдали два маркера для доски, пачку бумаги, 6 карандашей, 4 ручки, точилку для карандашей, которая уже сломалась и дырокол. Пришлось идти покупать всё остальное. Кабинет просто голый. Т.е. белые стены и ничего больше. Дурацкие парты на одного человека, где стол соединён со стулом. Причём такие они старые и тяжёлые, что никаких групповых занятий или дискуссий провести не получится. Они просто сдвинуть эти столы толком не смогут. Мне ешё придётся на свои деньги и полки какие-нибудь купить, потому что даже сумку некуда класть. Я её на пол бросаю пока. Стол у меня небольшой есть и старый компьютер.  
В общем, работы непочатый край. Само преподавание стоит на последнем месте. Сначала - контроль поведения. Потом тестирования. Меня уж сильно не стали запугивать тестированиями, но то, что мне уже сообщили - это кошмар и ужас. Когда мне сказали, что уже в феврале моим детям за месяц нужно написать будет несколько докладов на оценку, то я чуть под стол не свалилась. Мне же их сначала надо научить писать..Про TAKS (это у нас типа выпускной экзамен за каждый класс) мне даже говорить пока ничего не стали. Говорят, боятся, что если я услышу, то сразу же уволюсь.  
Начала я преподавать в среду, а уже в четверг мне нужно было сдать первые report cards с оценками учеников для родителей. Я же детей даже в глаза толком не видела. Ну наставила что-то среднее. Сдала оценки и через час со мной пришёл поговорить наш завуч. Мягко так, кругами, намекнул, что оценки хорошо бы подправить, а то я "завалила" слишком много учеников, а это для школы создаст проблемы. Вот так. Оценочки я исправила. Теперь почти все у меня в классе хорошисты и отличники. Ну подумаешь некоторые читать не умеют. Нифига. Главное, чтобы они получили школьный диплом и отправились в своё свободное плавание.   ::  "

----------


## Leof

ммдяя.
Серьёзная штука, жизнь.
Если я правильно понимаю, это русская писала. А чего она на эту жуткую работу устроилась? Или лучше там не предлагают?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ммдяя.
> Серьёзная штука, жизнь.
> Если я правильно понимаю, это русская писала. А чего она на эту жуткую работу устроилась? Или лучше там не предлагают?

 Я думаю, что она, когда устраивалась, не знала всех деталей.

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" *Конец дня* 
Под конец дня было "веселье". Один из учеников-восьмиклассников в соседнем кабинете наехал на учителя. Пришлось вызывать полицию. Парня увели в наручниках прямиком в отделение полиции. Учитель подал на него заявление. Мама...куда я попала? 
Но хочу сказать, что эта школа скорее исключение из правил. Находится она в плохом районе и для очень бедных слоёв населения. Так что такие вот страсти. А так школы тут довольно неплохие, особенно частные. 
У меня в классе дети вообще по нулям. Сегодня долго и мучительно вспоминали в ними, что такое сущетсвительное и глагол. Такие вещи как прилагательное и (о Боже!) наречие вводят их в состояние ужаса. У меня волосы дыбом. Пошла сегодня в книжный и купила учебников за 1, 2 и 3 классы. Начинать с ними надо будет с нуля. Читают половина совсем по слогам. Отдельные личности читают более-менее и пара человек читать вообще не умеют. Грамматики никакой. Словарный состав скудный. Учебник явно не для их уровня. Я и не удивляюсь, что они орут, что им скучно. Они же по этому учебнику наверное вообще не въезжают что к чему. 
У меня система наказаний-поощрений в классе. 5 правил поведения:
1. Если хочешь что-то сказать или спросить - подними руку.
2. По классу во время урока ходить запрещено.
3. Маты запрещены.
4. Кидаться чем-либо, ударять кого-либо или что-либо в классе запрещено.
5. Звонок не означает конец урока. 
Наказания:
1. Нарушил правило раз - пишу имя ученика на доске.
2. Нарушил два раза - галочка возле имени - остаётся после уроков со мной на 30 мин.
3. Три раза нарушение - вызываю родителей в школу.
4. Прямиком к завучу
5. Прямиком к директору школы. 
Шумят ужасно. Никаких понятий поведения в классе. Ходят, кидаются бумагами, болтают. На следующей неделе буду зверствовать. На этой я была "добренькая" в силу не знания бумажной волокиты и того, что нужно, чтобы оставить ребёнка после уроков и вызвать родителей. А нужно для этого заполнить кучу бумаг. Обязательно хранить всё в двух экземплярах. Не дай Бог засудят. "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
"*Про журнал* 
Начали мы с учениками писать журнал. Сижу проверяю и читаю. Не знаю плакать или рвать на голове волосы. Вот пример журнала моего восьмиклассника. Он - один из лучших в классе. Писали на тему как провёл выходные. Обратите внимание на правописание и граматику, а главное!!! - содержание.   ::  "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" Продолжаю..  *Образование vs. наркотики* 
Сижу на обеде сейчас. Сегодня проходили слово "education" и говорили о системе образования в США. Я долго им вжёвывала идею того, что даже если они закончат хайскул, то будут зарабатывать больше. А если окончат community college, то ещё даже лучше. Один ученик поднимает руку и говорит: "Объясните, зачем нам идти в колледж, когда я могу в 10 раз больше этого заработать продавая наркотики?" Грустно... ::  
Уже 4 человека сегодня оставляю после занятий на пол-часа detention (гы..и это ещё не конец учебного дня). Один из этих четверых - 14-летний Даниэль, который уже по 3 разу сидит в шестом классе. Что жалко, парень далеко не глупый, но как другие учителя выразились, ему на учёбу глубоко плевать. Посмотрела их оценки по другим предметам. По всем предметам плохие оценки кроме трудов. Видимо они понимают, что это им необходимо для выживания. Ведь скорее всего никакая квалифицированная работа им не светит, а так механиком каким-нибудь само то. На это диплома о высшем образовании не надо  :: ( 
Сегодня вспоминали алфавит. Кое-как с трудом расставили 20 слов по алфавитному списку. На следующем занятии провожу тест на правописание. Все слова лёгкие типа help, king и т.д. Посмотрю, как напишут. Потом читали (оооо..Боже...) лёгкие слова. Долго не могли прочитать слово autumn, более того, НИКТО не знал, что это слово значит. Когда я попросила найти это слово в словаре, с трудом после 5 минут поисков таки нашли. Чего с ними делать, понятия не имею. Поведение на уроке ужасное. Орать я не привыкла и мне нужно вырабатывать свои методы наказания. Один класс из-за двоих человек заставила сидеть всю перемену. Чтобы на будущее знали. Заметила, что когда нужно писать или читать, они вроде утихают. Но это если у них найдётся бумажка, на которой писать и ручка с карандашом. Поэотму планирую на будущее загрузить их писаниной и чтением. А все эти игры, коммуникация с классом, brainstorming activities - фигня. Их видимо надо, как в армии строить. Что cобственно большинство тут и делает.    ::  "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" *Second week passed* 
Ой, кошмар. Совершенно ничего не успеваю.  
У меня уже на занятиях сидели дректор школы и два завуча. С поведением совершенные завалы, так как дети меня тестируют и совершенно распоясались. Я пыталась связаться с родителями некоторых, но там либо телефон не рабочий, либо никто не отвечает, а те, кто отвечает, не говорят по-английски. Привлекла пока переводчика, но это надо каждый раз идти и просить. Дети конечно же об этом знают, они меня первым делом спросили, говорю ли я по-испаснки. Из тех двоих, что оставила после уроков, пришёл только один. Я с ним сидела минут 20, занималась. Он ныл. Как я поняла, многие из них после учёбы ещё и работают, и он опаздывал на работу. Ну, его проблемы, как говорится. Тот, что не пришёл - передала инфу о нём завучу средней школы. Надеюсь, что он примет меры. А так в течении занятий переодически вывожу отдельных учеников за дверь минут на 5, чтобы успокоились, а то весь класс на ушах стоит.  
Догадываюсь, что меня за спиной матерят не по деццки, по-испански конечно же. Я не понимаю, но судя по всему - маты. Есть хорошие классы, но из всех есть два класса, где много детей-переростков (14-15 лет) и с ними очень сложно. Даже не знаю, как их успокаивать. Чисто брать consistency, наверное. Постоянно и монотонно оставлять после уроков, звонить родителям, вызывать к завучу и т.п. Но это время... 
Боже, сколько времени уходит. Сижу в школе до 7 вечера. Потом дома до часу ночи обычно. Очень много документации заполнять. Причём мне говорят, что я на самом деле практические ничего и не делаю, мол, документация будет потом. Но нужно организовывать планы (нужно их ВСЕ всегда с собой иметь), заранее готовить копии (кстати, сдала ещё ажно в понедельик раскопировать кое-что для занятий, а копий так и нет, а уже пятница на дворе), переносить на каждого студента оценки и поведение в grade book. Учеников у меня 140, на каждого заполнить оценки, проверить их работы, выставить баллы, потом отметить поведение в классе и мне ещё намекнули, что желательно на каждого ученика вести записи о том, как он работает в классе. Когда всё это делать?? У меня только проверить то, что написали и выставить оценки каждый день уходит около 4 часов. Причём в классе ничего нет. Я уже вторую неделю пытаюсь добиться от них хотя бы filing cabinet, потому что нужно заводить файлы на учеников, а складывать их некуда.  
Очень много трейнингов. За мои две недели в школе у меня уже было 3 трейнинга после уроков (в среду ажно до 6:15 держали.. гады) и 2 собрания отделения ESL во время обеда. В пятницу был на целый день трейнинг в другой часть города. Вместо меня будет сабститьют (зам. учителя). Пришлось ешё и на сабститьют план писать. Сегодня мне сказали, что до конца учебного года я обязана показать, что я прошла 75!!! часов трейнинга по повышению квалификации (это около 12 с лишком дней). Т.е. практически до конца мая я должна отходить на кучу занятий. Причём ходить на эти занятия я должна в своё свободное время!! Это значит почти все вечера и выходные будут забиты занятиями. Глянула на их каталог и ахнула. До конца мая почти не осталось занятий, нужно срочно что-то брать, ходить и учиться, а то будет мне кирдык. 
Потом до января месяца я должна пройти teaching assessment. Т.е ко мне на 45 мин на урок придёт завуч и позже человек из регионального отдела образования и они мне будут выставлять оценки. Для этого мне нужно готовить планы, всегда иметь ВСЕ планы за ВСЕ предыдущие дни с датами (блиииин, ещё бумажной работы и оформления), иметь с собой up to date журнал с оценками и пропусками, домашними заданиями учеников и проч. Оценка за преподавание складывается из наблюдений во время уроков и результатов экзаменов нашего штата - тут мне будет полный писец.. Слава Богу, на меня пока никаких duty не вешают, кроме как на ланче постоять 45 мин.  
По поводу самого преподавания мне сказали основной упор делать на грамматику, так как у детей есть отдельный урок Reading. Так что будем работать над грамматикой (самое скушное, етстественно). Так что все выходные я сижу планирую до ночи. "

----------


## BappaBa

Интересно. Будем посмотреть.

----------


## Lampada

> Интересно. Будем посмотреть.

 Её всегда интересно читать. Она много путешествовала.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Интересно. Будем посмотреть.   Её всегда интересно читать. Она много путешествовала.

 Может поделишься ссылкой на этот форум, хотя бы в личку?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by BappaBa  Интересно. Будем посмотреть.   Её всегда интересно читать. Она много путешествовала.   Может поделишься ссылкой на этот форум, хотя бы в личку?

 "Записки учителя" в закрытой части форума, для девочек.  Рассказы о путешествиях были пару лет назад, где-то в архивах http://forum.ourprivate.net/index.php  Я пригласила её к нам, надеюсь, что придёт.

----------


## BappaBa

> "Записки учителя" в закрытой части форума, для девочек.  Рассказы о путешествиях были пару лет назад, где-то в архивах http://forum.ourprivate.net/index.php  Я пригласила её к нам, надеюсь, что придёт.

 Надо же, на каких-то форумах существует дискриминация по половому признаку. =)
Спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
"Продолжение...   ::    *Почти праздник* 
Ага, один день остался до Дня Благодарения - в школе каникулы до понедельника. Продержаться мне ещё один день...передохнуть, а потом по новой. 
Сегодня на первом уроке начала с того, что 7 человек по очереди выводила из класса. Наглеют на глазах. Матерят меня, кидают в меня бумагу, когда отворачиваюсь к доске, всякие звуки изображают. Подзывают свистом, типа как собачку. Сегодня кто-то, пока я с одним учеником беседовала за дверью, стёр ВСЁ, что я написала на доске (блин, полчаса потратила с утра, чтобы написать). Я такая злая была. Заставила класс 40 минут писать одни и те же 10 слов по сто раз, чтобы не повадно было. Это более-менее как-то их успокаивает (если можно так сказать). Народ более ответственный шибко злится на тех, кто портят дисциплину, потому что в итоге наказываю весь класс. Остальных наглых выписала, нашла телефоны родителей и начала звонить напрямую. Но то дома никого, то по-английски не говорят. Но ничего, завтра собираюсь списочек нашим испаноговорящим секретаршам дать, чтобы они позвонили.  
Зато небольшой прогресс. Дозвонилась до одной мамашки, та, не поняв меня, с перепуга сразу же прискакала в школу. Ага, тут-то сыночек её и попался. Вызвали сыночка, вставили ему по самое нехочу (мне очень кстати и его листочек с classwork попался, из которой он еле-еле полтора предложения написал) и наверняка ещё и дома дадут. Это хорошо - показательный пример.  
Один товарищ, который после уроков остался со мной, сидит намного тише, чем до этого и вроде даже заискивающе смотрит в глаза, хотя всё равно нихрена в классе не делает. Значит боится, что родителям позвоню. А родителям его я всё равно звякну. Самое действенное - звонить родителям не домой, а на работу (со слов учителей). Обычно трубку поднимает не родитель, а кто-то другой по работе. Я оставляю сообщение тому другому, и тогда родителю просто позор и стыдуха на работе перед сотрудниками, а значит порка ребёнку дома обеспечена. Пока сработало с одним родителем.  
В общем никакого преподавания пока мне не светит, устанавливаем дисциплину. Завтра по новой в бой. Другие учителя активно советуют орать на них побольше (якобы они ищут внимания, а крик - это единственное внимание, к которому они привыкли, и это показывает им, что я о них "забочусь"), но я не могу. Не умею я орать.   ::   *Baby steps* 
Ура!!!  Ещё один прогресс. Родители ещё одного ученика придут в школу. Он мне принёс записку, якобы написаную мамой, что он не может остаться после школы. Ага-ага, так я ему и поверила (написал как курица лапой, почерком шестиклассника). Переводчица перевела по телефону, в понедельник мать и отец в 8 утра придут с ребёнком на teacher-parent conference.  
Зато на первом занятии сегодня был дурдом. Новая фишка у них - "я не вижу". Т.е. писать они с доски ничего не могут, ослепли вдруг все. Читать соответственно тоже, на вопросы отвечать отказываются. Я пообещала лично позвонить их родителям и попросить купить им очки. Список тех, кому нужно звонить, растёт. 
В списке пока 22 человека. Хорошо сегодня только ещё один класс остался и студентов отпускают в 2 дня. А нас, учителей, оставляют после этого на очередной трейнинг до самого вечера  :: ( "

----------


## Оля

Я вот не понимаю... Если у них у всех так плохо с английским, что они даже не знают слово "autumn", и если она не говорит по-испански.... Как же они тогда общаются?   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" *После праздника* 
Сплошные разочарования...  
Родители, так обещавшие прийти, не пришли в итоге. Дети вроде ведут себя чуть получше, но всё равно не то...Сегодня один молчел-переросток в моём классе довёл меня до ручки. Ничего не делает и спит на первой!! парте внаглую, огрызается. Нашла переводчика, позвонили отцу. Отец сказал, что ничем помочь не может. Даже наоборот, настаивал, чтобы мы предприняли всё необходимое (юридически), лишь бы упечь его сыночка за решётку. Так и сказал, что сыну будет хороший жизненный урок, если отсидит пару годков. Я в ужасе..  Сын уже давно оказывается убегает из дома, уже чего-то там натворил, что в его файле висит информация о каком-то судебном деле. Как я поняла, ещё одна его выходка с нарушением закона и прямая дорога в тюрьму для малолетних преступников.  *TGIF!!!* 
У нас два ЧП.  
Вчера случился drive-by shooting и застрелили одного нашего восьмиклассника. Этот придурок решил to play cool, когда проезжала gang car, он содрал с себя рубашку, начал прыгать и чего-то там орать. Учителя кричали ему вернутся на территорию школы, где everything is safe, но он не послушал. В итоге - пристрелили.  
Второе ЧП у меня сегодня утром в классе(ха..вот тебе и доброе утро, как я рада, что уже пятница). Один из плохих классов. Пока разбиралась с одним учеником за дверью, стращая звонками к родителям, кто-то в классе украл у меня со стола мои листы с seating charts и оценками для этого класса. Когда я обнаружила, я думала придушу всех. Это уже не первый случай воровства моих документов со стола (и не только док-тов), но я всё думала: а, ладно. Но тут достало. Сказала, если через минуту не вернут, позову принципала нашего этажа. Вышла, через пару минут док-т на моём столе не был. Совершенно случайно увидела проходившего принципала по коридору, цапнула его - и в класс. Объяснила ситуацию. Он начал орать. Всех построил в шеренгу у стены. Ноги на ширине плеч, руки за голову, карманы вывернуть. Вызвали полицию. Полиция пришла через несколько минут, две такие мощные тётеньки. Вытряхнули у всех всё что было в карманах, рюкзаках, куртах и т.п. Ничего не нашли. Я сразу догадалась, что они скорее всего док-т мой уже куда-то выбросили. Короче дали мы им ещё один шанс. Вышли за дверь на пол-минуты. Док-т на столе не появился. Тут я увидела, что ключи отобранные мною ранее у одного ученика тоже исчезли со стола. Взяли мы этого молодца в охапку - так и есть. Ключи при нём, он их без спроса забрал у меня со стола. Мы ему сказали, раз он забрал их со стола, то подозрение в краже док-тов падает на него. Полицейские его за шиворотку и в отделение. По пути к лестнице в коридоре он "сломался" и сказал, кто таки взял док-т с моего стола и куда его они выбросили. Док-т мы нашли весь скомканный в мусорке на самом дне. Молодца, который его стащил, попросили выйти в коридор. Он всех послал на три буквы. Они его пытались вытащить за шкирку, он начал драться, сбивая все столы. В итоге его полицейские повалили на пол лицом вниз, кое как надели наручники. Принципал сказал, что отсидит пару суток, если надо, в jail. Только они ушли, начала навзрыд рыдать девица в моём классе. Оказалось его girlfriend. Пришлось последние 30 мин мне её успокаивать. Класс был наказзан и писал pledge of allegiance до самого звонка. 
Уф, TGIF!!!! 
A мне ещё один класс до вечера остался    ::  "

----------


## vox05

> ммдяя.
> Серьёзная штука, жизнь.
> Если я правильно понимаю, это русская писала. А чего она на эту жуткую работу устроилась? Или лучше там не предлагают?

 Я подозреваю, что работа учителем ESL в средней школе - примерно одинаковой жуткости везде, ну только что где получше - там народ не увольняется и следовательно и вакансий нет. А где совсем хорошо, там E как SL и не нужен почти.

----------


## Scrabus

> Я вот не понимаю... Если у них у всех так плохо с английским, что они даже не знают слово "autumn", и если она не говорит по-испански.... Как же они тогда общаются?

 Да легко, слэнг и всякий мат, да и общие фразы они наверняка знаю как сказать. А всякие приличные вещи, светлые - маловероятно. Этож гетто.

----------


## Lampada

> Я вот не понимаю... Если у них у всех так плохо с английским, что они даже не знают слово "autumn", и если она не говорит по-испански.... Как же они тогда общаются?

 Не знают automn, так знают fall.  Разговорный английскмй у всех детей здесь хороший.  Это с их родителями проблема общаться. 
Она, вроде, собирается учить испанский.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Я, наверное, крамольную вещь скажу, но вот читаю я и думаю: а зачем вообще нужны такие школы? Сплошная бюрократия, бардак и потемкинские деревни. 
Нзначения своего они не выполняют, если большинство подростков за 6-8 лет не научили толком ни читать, ни писать. Удерживать их от улицы? Ну так устроить специальные care-центры и запирать их на полдня с телевизором или там с видеоприставкой... Посещаемость будет лучше, и затрат меньше. 
А в нормальные школы принимать таких детей исключительно по желанию. Хочет учиться (или хотя бы его родители хотят, чтобы ребенок учился) - милости просим. Нет - вперед, смотреть телепузиков. 
Понятно, что реально это все неосуществимо, т.к. выскочит тыща других проблем и злоупотреблений, а некоторые способные дети могут остаться без образования. Только вот читаю я, и что-то не вижу ничего про способных детей, а если они и сидят где-то в классе, им остальные гангстеры малолетние все равно не дают нормально учиться.

----------


## Rtyom

Уважение автору дневника. Вкалывать в такой ж... и оставаться на плаву — это надо постараться. Не каждый сможет. Тем более, что, как я понимаю, она русская, да ещё в Америке, да ещё с мексиканцами. Это тройной ад. 
Ну с другой стороны на кой, извнияюсь, хрен это всем надо? Разве что только набираться разного негативного опыта. Сюда бы «воспитателей» из наших криминальных детдомов, вот тогда бы посомтрели кто кого. Я, прям, даже руки потираю, представляя такую «изящную» картинку. Гы-гы... 
А вообще, верный подход: если кто-то думает, что крут, то должна срабатывать установка, что ты ещё круче. Главное не перебарщивать. Тут автор всё правильно делает. Но ещё главнее не отступать и не ослаблять хватку. 
Ещё неплохо бы психологически неадекватно себя вести — тогда проверить «на прочность» всех этих Педров-Хуанит, нащупать их «слабые места», а значит, и ключ к педагогическому поведению с такими детками. Пусть Макаренко отдохнёт немного.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> " *После праздника* 
> Тут я увидела, что ключи отобранные мною ранее у одного ученика тоже исчезли со стола.

 Она что, ключи рискнула конфисковать?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  " *После праздника* 
> Тут я увидела, что ключи отобранные мною ранее у одного ученика тоже исчезли со стола.   Она что, ключи рискнула конфисковать?

 Она вообще бесстрашная по жизни.  При этом молодая, высокая и очень красивая. Я видела её фотки.

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" *Две недели и..каникулы!!!* 
Прошлая неделя была ужасная, сопли и слёзы, блин. Поведение прямо таки из рук вон. Поддержки от администрации ноль. Я тут говорю с учителями и когда я им рассказала, что у меня в классе творится, у них волосы встали дыбом. Они мне сказали, что наша администрация is giving me а hard time по поводу наказаний. По идее они обязаны сразу же ребёнка отправить в SRC без всяких звонков родителям (которые я всё равно сделать не могу - не говорю по- испански, да и днём родителей нет, если звонить из школы с переводчиком), советуют мне написать анонимку на нашу администрацию. Хехе..было бы ещё время на анонимки..  
Учителя на нашем этаже молодцы. Они тут мини-собрание сделали в учительской и дали мне кучу советов. Так же двое уже в своё свободное время пришли посидеть на моих уроках, чтобы утихомирить всех учеников. Они мне сказали у меня три основные проблемы - I look too young, I don't speak Spanish, I am white. Так что мне намного сложнее с поведением чем им (я одна из немногих белых учителей во всей школе). Очень советовали поорать на них и строить им всякие гадости, не выходя за пределы легального. Например, если ученик заснул на парте, то подойти и изо всех сил парту пнуть. Если он будет возникать, то сделать большие глаза и говорить: Что случилось? Кто-то пнул парту? Да ты что, неужели? Я? Как я? Не я конечно, я же учитель, учителя так делать не могут, и вообще ты же спал, значит ничего не видел. И всё в таком тоне.  
Короче утром я помедитировала перед зеркалом и пошла на работу. Ух, как я кричала. Отвела душеньку. Орала так, что аж охрипла. Но зато притихли, уже боятся. Надо их запугать до такой степени, чтобы пикнуть боялись. Мне советовали be crazy, они жутко боятся crazy teachers. Парты тоже от души попинала. 
Так что потише было, уже можно дышать свободнее. Сегодня был обыск на наркотики. Всех выводили в коридор, ставили вдоль стены шеренгой. Привели полицию и поисковую собаку, которая натренирована на наркоту. Обнюхала всех и всё, милая такая собачка. Детки мои оказались "чистыми", что конечно радует.  
Кроме преподавания мне добавили кучу работу по LEP folders. Это folders на каждого ученика, где нужно отмечать, какие тесты этот ученик должен брать, какие нет, от каких он освобождён и т.п. Очень долгая и кропотливая работа. Нужно очень хорошо знать законодательство и все постановления по поводу ESL students, потому что то, какой тест этот ребёнок может писать зависит от всяких дат, когда ребёнок приехал в страну. Некоторые дети родились тут, но потом уехали и жили в Лат. Америке например года 4, потом сюда вернулись. Короче много всяких ньюансов. Это я должна делать в своё нерабочее время, но слава Богу за это доплачивают. Работы просто до кучи, и мне все твердят, что я даже ещё всего не видела.  *Fuck you, Ms. Maryshell.* 
Именно так расписаны учебники и столы в моём классе.   ::  
Хехе..что есть хорошо, конечно. Значит я стерва, а это всегда помогает восстановлению контроля над учениками. На сегодняшний день, спустя неделю после того, как я начала внедрять радикальные меры, результаты просто ошеломляющие. Не со всеми классами, но с большинством. Более-менее утихомирить их удаётся. Пока что в основном утихомириваю криком. Зато помогает. Наклоняюсь и ору прямо в лицо. Ещё линейку себе купила длиную такую. Если кто-то болтает или поворачивается к другому столу, то подхожу и хрясь - со всей силы по столу линейкой. Минут на 10 помогает.  
Поняла, что звонки к родителям ни к чему не приводят. Заместо этого прошу сразу делать конференции с родителями путём их вызова в школу. На многих это действует, потому что большинство родителей не хотят проводить свои свободные 2 часа, выслушивая гадости о своём ребёнке при всех присутствующих учителях. НО тут другая проблема - некоторые просто не приходят. Родителей одного ребёнка уже в 3 раз вызываю в школу, но до сих пор так их и не видела.
С остальными особо злостными нарушителями дисциплины прокатывают унижения при всём классе. Да-да, знаю, совершенно непедагогично, но к чёрту педагогику. С такими детьми только так и работает. Сильно конечно палку не перегибаю, но поиздеваться могу. Зато теперь лишний раз подумают прежде, чем что-то сказать во время урока.  
На следующей неделе начинаются тестирования, будет полегче. А там уже и каникулы не за горой, можно передохнуть   ::  "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" *another week...* 
Ну вот ещё одна неделя пролетела. Я становлюсь всё изощрённее и изощрёнее в наказаниях. Сейчас с некоторыми моими классами проходит следующее.  
У меня есть несколько классов, после которых либо ланч (дети тоже на ланч идут), либо последние классы дня. В начале урока говорю им, что я буду проверять как они пишут классную работу. Если у кого-то классной работы не будет, то весь класс будет ждать этого человека и либо не идёт на ланч, либо после уроков сидит в классе. Пока что прокатывает замечательно. В первые дни что я попробовала этот метод, было несколько человек, которые не писали и отказывались записывать домашнее задание. Так я один класс оставила на минуту после звонка. Вроде бы минута, не долго. Но для них это целая вечность, особенно когда они за стеклянной дверью видят своих друзей. 
На самом деле класс нельзя оставлять таким образом, но я не перегибаю палку. На минуту-две - ничего страшного. Обычно дольше двух минут не было. Толпа начинает напирать на тех, кто ничего не записывал и те быстро переписывают работы. Так что народ теперь у меня в классе вроде бы даже чего-то пишет. Даже если и списывают или копируют - и то лучше, чем просто спать на столе. Домашку так и не приносят, хотя под моим напором записывают её все. 
На этой неделе буду выставлять финальные оценки. Мне можно "завалить" 25% учеников, так что я подбираю тех, кто будет "приятно удивлён" получив свои report cards.  
В понедельник начинается benchmark testing. С 9 утра до 12 дня тестирование - пробный тест по типу штатовского. Нас дрессируют тут, потому что если на настоящем тесте процедура будет нарушена, то школе выговор, а учителю - лишение сертификации. По этому поводу уже было собрание и сегодня тренировались - школьники шли туда, где будет тестирование. Я провожу тест какому-то 6-му классу. Нельзя проводить тест классу, которому преподаёшь, так что тех 6-классников я не знаю.
Зато много сплетен по поводу школы ходит. Школа превысила бюджет и администрации пришлось reassign несколько учителей (4 учителя). Reassign - это когда им платят ту же зарплату, но они обязаны ходить на работу в центральный офис и делать то, что им скажут - подстригать траву, мыть полы в школе, чистить кабинеты и т.п. Ужас короче, тем более это не вина учителей, что школа превысила бюджет.  
Я проводила тест своим студентам. Целый месяц мы долбали, что такое существительное и прилагательное. Каждый класс начинался с вопроса what's a noun, и что думаете? Завалили тест пол-класса. Более того, имели наглость во время теста меня спрашивать что такое существительное и прилагательное!!! Слов нет, одни эмоции.  
Получила результаты своего observation. В целом мне сказали, что отлично всё сделано, но попросили получше украсить класс. Так что всю неделю пыталась постеры вешать по грамматике и правописанию. Так же сказали доску оформить правильно: homework, today's class, objectives и так далее. 
Записалась на несколько обязательных классов по проф. ориентации. Иду на следующий семестр. Времени мало. А так дома стабильно до 2 ночи сижу. Зато сделала себе наконец-то folders на всех своих детей и затолкала в свой filing cabinet, который мне наконец-то выдали.  
Вчера был инцендент. У меня есть такой шпендик в классе, 6-классник. Сволочь хорошая, так сказать, подрастающий уголовник. Мало того, что он ведёт себя отвратительно, ходит по классу, ничего не делает, болтает постоянно. Так он ещё и матерится на меня, обзывает сукой.    ::   Я пыталась его отослать в SRC, но от администрации толку нет. Но я таки добилась, чтобы пришёл principal нашего этажа. Оказалось на мальца уже куча жалоб и теперь его должны прямиком отправить в альтернативную школу. На следующий день после этого происшествия прибежала его мамаша. Посмотрела я на мамашу и поняла, откуда у этого ученичка такое отношение. Начала мамаша на меня наезжать. Как-так моего сыночка вы отправляете в такое место. Я говорю, вот, матерится. А она мне - да такого быть не может, он дома прямо ангелочек. И он говорит, что вы, Мисс М., его притесняете и вообще неадкеватно себя ведёте именно по отношению к нему, а других не трогаете. 
Я аж чуть по стенке не сползла. Ах ты думаю, гадёныш. Ну ничего, поговорили. Я все работы своих детей складываю в файлы на каждого ребёнка. Притащила файл этого шпендика и файл девочки-отличницы. Вот, говорю, сравните чего дети делают, а чего ваш сын делает. А файл-то его пустой! В итоге она вроде отстала. Но сегодня он опять был в моём классе и никакой разницы в поведении. Перед Рождеством они его отсылать в альтернативную школу не будут, но может на след. семестр. Я надеюсь.  
Ещё студенты очень любят орать don't touch me. Знают видимо, что учителя боятся этого. Я сегодня перегородила выход в кабинете, чуть одного задела рукой. Даже не ударила, упаси Боже, а просто по рукаву провела нечаянно. Так он начал голосить как дикий, don't touch me, you are hurting me. Улыбается и смотрит, чего я делать буду. С ними нужно быть осторожнее. Никогда не знаешь, чего они против тебя попрут, а потом и не отмоешся.  
У нас тут ученица одна в соседнем кабинете угрожала тем, что придёт перестреляет всех одноклассников, а училку в первую очередь. Пришлось, согласно уставу, сообщить об этом куда нужно. Приходила полиция с ней побеседовать.  
Ну в общем-то и всё на эту неделю. Работаем-с, как обычно   ::   
____  
Продолжение истории про шпендика, который обозвал меня сукой   ::   
Оказывается, он не одну меня так "приласкал". На него накопилось ажно 11 жалоб от учителей за маты. Видимо кто-то после моей беседы с мамашей ещё раз жалобу послал. Вызвали опять мамашу, а она прямо таки с искренним удивлением, мол, а чего такого в мате? Типа, он же мужик, мужики должны матерится, это, мол, OK in our culture.   
Т.е. у неё действительно в голове нет понятия, что мат - это плохо. Более того, она его поощряет за это. О чём тут речь тогда? Бесполезно всё, если дома ему прививаются такие понятия. Я рассказала мужу. Он мне сказал если шпендик опять на меня матюгнётся, то муж лично позвонит его отцу и спросит каког*о* ему, если он (мой муж) обзовёт его жену сукой? Чиста так по мужски...    ::   
Сегодня был инциндент с применением физической силы...not too bad, but still.. Есть у меня "дама" в классе, которая уже получила условный срок (probation) в суде (8 класс, 15 лет). Ещё одно проишествие и её должны вроде отослать в juvenile prison. Сегодня на уроке ничем не занималась, даже с доски не скопировала. Ладно, думаю, подожду до конца урока и заставлю весь класс сидеть ждать пока она всё перепишет. Под конец класса смотрю чего-то корябает на листе бумаги. Я аж глазам не поверила - неужели работает? Подхожу, ага, рано радовалась. Сидит корябает записку какую-то любовную. Я тихо так подошла, вытащила записку из под носа. Как она заорала, вскочила, меня токнула и выхватила записку и давай на меня орать - it's mine, don't touch it. Я сначала аж обалдела. Ничего себе, думаю, обнаглела. Дай, говорю, бумагу. Она мне - нет. Я пытаюсь её забрать у неё из рук, она вырывает внаглую. Ладно...Подождала конца урока. Заставила весь класс сидеть после звнока и ждать пока эта девица всё с доски скопировала (это мало кому понравилось). Потом пошла прямиком к директору по этажу. Объяснила ситуацию. Сразу же её вызвали. Они как мена увидела, то стала орать, что я якобы её толкнула и вообще я к ней неадекватно отношусь. Принсипал сразу же позвонил к её probation officer. Тут-то она и притихла сразу. Видимо поняла, чем чревато. Посмотрим чего в итоге добьются. Но мне сразу сказали, что на след. класс она ко мне придёт. Надеюсь что в результате хоть какие-то consequences будут, а иначе если им всё будет дозволено, то можно представить до чего всё это дойдёт в один прекрасный момент... "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
"*Ментор* 
Поскольку я международный учитель, то мне из центрального офиса выделили тётеньку-ментора. Очень милая женщина, но, к сожалению, мало чем может помочь. Она была в шоке от школы (позже мне призналась, что когда ей сказали в какую школу надо ехать, то она хотела отказаться). Мне честно говоря от неё одна головная боль. Она от чистого сердца хочет помочь, но на самом деле оказывает мне медвежью услугу. Она долго хотела прийти и посидеть на одном из моих занятий. Я её пригласила. К сожалению получилось так, что в то время, в которое она смогла прийти, у меня был один из моих лучших классов. Но всё равно несмотря на это дети вели себя плохо по "нормальным" меркам обычных школ. Видимо, когда я отварачивалась к доске писать задания, отдельные личности (несмотря на то что ментор в классе сидит и всё видит) начинались кидать друг в друга бумагами. Девица-восьмиклассница на передней парте чуть ли груди свои не показывала своему бойфренду сидящему напротив. Менторша сказала, что даже глазам не поверила - it was so gross, that she was ready to puke. Один раз она даже встала и подошла к тому, кто бумажки кидал. Нo это не сильно помогло. Дала она пару советов по преподаванию и назначила ещё одно посещение в следующем году. "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" *One more day!!!* 
А у нас закончились тесты. Тесты - это ещё одно интересное наблюдение. На тест дали два с половиной часа. Что в итоге было... Выдала я детям тесты. Половина даже не раскрыв booklets с материалом лихо закрасили все кругляшки-ответы в answer sheets и были готовы черз 5 мин. Я говорю, ты же даже не открыл тест. А он мне - а мне пофиг.. И чего с такими гадами делать? Особено когда оценка учителя зависит от того, какую оценку получит ученик на тесте?   ::   
Следуюшие, настояшие тесты, в январе. Ажно 4 дня подряд. Морально готовлюсь. Мои дети сегодня закончили тест на полтора часа раньше. Я заранее напечатал им всяких activities типа кроссвордов, но они с ними управились за 10 мин. 
Остальное время стояли на головах. Я сегодня побила собственный дневной рекорд по посылу учеников в inschool detention (SRC). Расписывала направо и налево - 7 человек. Достали. Завтра последний день!!! Жду не дождусь.   ::   
Сегодня одна наша шестиклассница нажралась какой-то наркоты. Я как раз во front office была, когда они её нашли - она валялась под забором. Я сначала подумала она пьяная. Даже идти не могла, её два мужика тащили. Потом её начало рвать, вызвали медбрата. Детям вроде по 12-15 лет, а они младенцы, всё подряд в рот тянут...  
Вчера при сдаче наших экзаменов на пересчёт в counselor office менты поймали шестиклассника, который пнул одну нашу училку. Не знаю, в чём там дело, но мальчик был шибко violent. Наручники надели, штаны ему расстегнули, чтобы далеко не убежал. Завели его в кабинет к каунселору, он начал на стенки кидаться, с разбегу дверь пинать и т.п. Эти все видать уже привыкшие, он бьётся головой об стену, а тётки наши с ментами болтают, сериал какой-то обсуждают. Я забилась в уголок, думаю, не дай Бог меня заденет. Сдала экзамены, выхожу из комнаты, а другая училка заходит. Тут шестиклассник этот смекнул, что дверь открыта и рванул.. С разбега пнул училку. Хорошо она оказалась бывшей спортсменкой, перехватила его. Мы его сразу на пол повалили, ну а потом полиция "доработала". И такая фигня каждый день с небольшими вариациями. Наверное все уже привыкшие, никто внимания не обращает. Одна я хожу с глазами по блюдцу   ::  "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
"Всё... до следующего года  
Отвела последний день. Всю последную неделю дети, заходя в класс, требовали free time, мол, праздники же. Я им говорю - не заслужили. Но на последний день я выдохлась. Сделала им Xmas pack со всякими activities типа кроссвордов и word searches. Плюс educational video про слепого мальчика с помощью прожектора (спасибо нашим форумским мальчикам - объяснили как пользоваться). Мои переростки заходя в класс, увидев прожектор радостные садились за парту. Думали кино будут смотреть, даже обсуждали какое. Предположения были: порнуха, стриптиз или action movie. А я и тут кайф-то и обломала - кино про слепого мальчика. "

----------


## Zaya

> порнуха, стриптиз или action movie

 Размечтались.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> порнуха, стриптиз или action movie
> 			
> 		  Размечтались.

 Можно им пообещать порносеансы за хорошую успеваемость. Вдруг поможет.   ::

----------


## Leof

*Лампада*, спасиб., очень интересно читать!

----------


## Lampada

> *Лампада*, спасиб., очень интересно читать!

 Это Маришелке спасибо за разрешение поместить здесь её рассказ.   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* писала: 
" *Последний день работы* 
Дописываю уже сегодня со школы. 
Сегодня учителям должны были устроить завтрак, но поскольку бюджет школы вышел за дозволенные пределы, то завтрак заключался в пережареном тосте, водянистом омлете и стаканчике сока.  
Кто-то из учителей написал таки анонимку на администрацию, администрация озверела и держит нас всех в школе до вечера. По сути делать сегодня в школе нечего. Уроков у нас нет, я потихоньку прибираю класс и заканчиваю последние приготовления к каникулам. Нужно прятать все книги, отодвинуть компьютер от окна и т.п. в связи с постоянными кражами во время Рождества (полиция ведь тоже на праздники выходит). 
С утра нам всем преподнесли "подарок". Мне вернули все мои формы SRC, которые я написала на плохо себя ведущих учеников. Другие учителя тоже жаловались, что им их формы вернули. Из учеников никто наказaн не был. Плюс к формам всем предлагался меморандум директора, пояcняющий, что прежде чем отсылать учеников в inschool detention center нам нужно: 
1. позвoнить родителям и поговорить с ними 
2. сделать teacher-parent conference
3. сделать referral к нашему counselor, чтобы дети с ним побеседовали о своём поведении
4. сделать teacher-student conference оставив ребёнка поcле занятий поговорить с учителем.
Вроде бы всё ясно, но  
1. Я не могу позвонить родителям, потому что не говорю по-испански. Испаноговорящие секретарши иногда звонят по моей просьбе, но как правило дома днём никого нет, все работают. А вечером звонить некому. Если я дозваниваюсь до родителей, то результатов в поведении ребёнка почти никаких всё равно нет.
2. Сделать teacher-parent conference практически невозможно. Родители просто не приходят. Мы уже в 4 раз!!! пытаемся вызвать родителей одного моего ученика. Отсылаются официальные письма, родители отвечают, что придут и...не приходят.
3. Referral к нашему counselor делается, но толку от этого. Беседа обычно проходит в таком виде:
- explain yourself
студент объясняет в чём проблема, причём его видение проблемы (если таковая вообще имеется, некоторые прямо таки искренне удивляются, мол, а какие проблемы?) совершенно отличается от видения учителя.
- now what are you going to do next?
студент говорит, что больше так делать не будет.
- do you understand that there will be consequences?
угу, кивает головой, в глазах тоска , на лбу написано: отвяньте-все-скажу-всё-что-угодно-только-отвяжитесь. 
4. Пыталась делать teacher-student conferences. Но студенты просто сбегают и не остаются после уроков. Насильно в класс затащить я их не могу. С юридической стороны я обязана прежде чем оставить ребёнка после уроков, отослать родителям notice о том, что я ребёнка оставляю. Но если отдать ребёнку notice, то он её родителям не передаст. Отправить по почте (потратив на это свои деньги) толку нет, родители не отвечают, а ребёнок в итоге всё равно не остаётся. 
На лицо проблема - невозмoжно выполнить все эти 4 требования администрации. И они это знают, я с ними говорила. Но...требуют всё равно эти 4 steps. Результат - дети творят, что хотят и совершенно безнаказанно.   ::  "

----------


## Ramil

Да, презабавнейше. Удивительно, что это ученики, а не учителя в школах всех мочить вдруг начинают.

----------


## maryshell

Здравствуйте, форумчане.
Lampada с моего разрешения поместила мои записки на этом форуме. Если у вас есть какие-то вопросы, то с радостью отвечу.   ::

----------


## maryshell

> Если я правильно понимаю, это русская писала. А чего она на эту жуткую работу устроилась? Или лучше там не предлагают?

 Да, писала русская.    ::   Меня в первую очередь все спрашивают зачем я туда устроилась. Объясню. Я закочила в России Педагогический Университет и работала всю рабочую жизнь (ну почти всю рабочую жизнь) учителем. Сначала в России, потом преподавала английский несколько лет в Азии, потом, переехав в Новый Орлеан, преподавала в частной школе в качестве заместителя учителя. Собственно ничего больше и не умею, а переучиваться смысла нет. Да и преподавать мне нравится. Преехав в новый штат, я пыталась работать в образовательной среде, но не учителем. Долго не выдержала. Поэтому, сдав на сертификат преподавателя английского и ESL (английский как второй язык), стала искать работу. К сожалению, здесь не много желающих нанять русскую на должность учителя английского. Видимо стереотип стоит перед глазами. Если честно, если бы я например была директором русской школы и ко мне бы пришёл американец и пытался устроится преподавать русский язык, то я бы тоже задумалась, а стоит ли его брать, ведь он не native speaker. Поэтому я поняла, что меня если и возьмут преподавать здесь, то не в лучшую школу. Что в итоге и вышло. Сейчас я пытаюсь набраться опыта и буду искать работу в школе получше.    ::

----------


## maryshell

> Я вот не понимаю... Если у них у всех так плохо с английским, что они даже не знают слово "autumn", и если она не говорит по-испански.... Как же они тогда общаются?

  английский у детей конечно есть. У меня advanced and intermediate levels. Но на самом деле английский у них подчерпнутый с просмотра таких программ, как MTV и т.п. Т.е. в основном это слэнг. Многие как слышут, так и пишут. Например слова как "cuz" вместо "because", или "whent" вместо "went", "be4" вместо "before". Некоторые говорят, но не умеют писать и читать. Лёгкие слова знают, но такие слова как ecosystem, habitat, carnivore (которые мы должны с ними проходить по их же учебнику) приводят их в ступор. Грамматика отсуствует как таковая. Правописание - лучше не читать - глаза сломаешь.   

> Я подозреваю, что работа учителем ESL в средней школе - примерно одинаковой жуткости везде, ну только что где получше - там народ не увольняется и следовательно и вакансий нет. А где совсем хорошо, там E как SL и не нужен почти.

 судя по тому, что мне говорят, наша школа одна из худших. В других конечно не без проблем, но наша сильно отличается.    

> Ну так устроить специальные care-центры и запирать их на полдня с телевизором или там с видеоприставкой... Посещаемость будет лучше, и затрат меньше.
> А в нормальные школы принимать таких детей исключительно по желанию. Хочет учиться - милости просим.

 хотение учиться прививается. Из всех плохих детей всегда есть возможно вытянуть хотя бы одного. И это иногда слчается. Дело в том, что желание учиться у них заглушается проблемами в семье. Семьи бедные, пытаются вужить. Многие мои дети после школы работают, чтобы помочь родителям содержать семью. У многих родители довольно жёстко обращаются с детьми дома. Например у нас один ученик есть. Его отец застрелил их мать и потом себя у детей на глазах. Психика у такого ребёнка поломана навсегда. Учёба - это последнее о чём он думает. Я не считаю, что это его вина в такой ситуации. И наверное как-то можно такому ребёнку помочь. Но не попробовав - не узнаешь.

----------


## Leof

Привет, *maryshell*! 
Мы тут все последние дни с упоением читаем твой остросюжетный детектив.  
Здорово видеть тебя на форуме! Добро пожаловать! 
У меня после твоего рассказа изменился взгляд на тяжёлое школьное прошлое.

----------


## maryshell

> Привет, *maryshell*! 
> Мы тут все последние дни с упоением читаем твой остросюжетный детектив.  
> Здорово видеть тебя на форуме! Добро пожаловать! 
> У меня после твоего рассказа изменился взгляд на тяжёлое школьное прошлое.

 Спасибо большое. Правда я здесь преподавала не так много. В частной школе как long-term substitute. Школа была только для девочек, впечатления очень позитивные. Однако, не смотря на это, было очень много проблем с родителями, которые считали, что если они платят деньги, то могут делать всё что хотят. Требования к учителям были очень завышены, многие не выдерживали и уходили. Ещё я преподавала русский язык в университете Нового Орлеана (вечерняя программа). Но там уже взрослые люди и совсем другое отношение, хотя тоже не без проблем. Вот теперь добавился опыт гос. школы в плохом районе.   ::     

> Да, презабавнейше. Удивительно, что это ученики, а не учителя в школах всех мочить вдруг начинают.

 К сожалению, учителей тоже до ручки доводят.   ::   Две недели назад в одной из школ города учительница избила ученика шнуром от компьютера. Через несколько дней у нас в школе всех учителей оставили на собрание по поводу corporal punishment, где долго вжёвывали, что если подобное случится, то школа встать на защиту учителя не сможет, вне зависимости от того кто виноват.   ::

----------


## Leof

А почему так с финансированием плохо? В школы для детей из латинского гетто министерство определяет меньше средств, чем в остальные? То есть существуют "бедные" школы, больницы и другие заведения? Или всё разворовали и испортили?

----------


## Оля

> муж лично позвонит его отцу и спросит каког*о* ему, если он (мой муж) обзовёт его жену

 То, что мы произносим как [как*о*ва], пишется _какого_.
То, что мы произносим как [какав*о*], пишется _каково_. _Каков, какова, каково._

----------


## Zaya

Тогда уж можно сразу и исправить.   ::  
Там подразумевалось "каково ему (будет)", если не ошибаюсь.  *maryshell*, у нас исправление ошибок в порядке вещей, ничего личного.   ::   И на старуху бывает проруха.

----------


## Leof

*maryshell*, они тебя тестируют, не обращай внимания,  ::   
Мы все уже привыкли: стоит прийти на форум непричёсанным, или если застегнулся не на ту пуговицу, или сунуть нос в чернильницу - вобщем тут же откуда ни возьмись прилетают маленькие феечки и всё начинают исправлять!  ::

----------


## Zaya

Не-а, я инициативу проявлять не собираюсь.  :P  В этом случае.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ...в_ общем, тут же откуда ни возьмись прилетают маленькие феечки и всё начинают исправлять!

 Или старый добрый фей. Гы-гы-гы...  ::

----------


## Leof

бе-бе-бееее :P   ::

----------


## Cocos

Блин, неужели в США не хватает денег, чтобы оснастить эту школу оргтехникой?    ::

----------


## maryshell

> *maryshell*, у нас исправление ошибок в порядке вещей, ничего личного.    И на старуху бывает проруха.

 Ничего страшного. С русским у меня становится всё хуже и хуже. Ограниченное русское общение и почти никакого чтения на русском (кроме форумов), плюс транслит.   ::     

> А почему так с финансированием плохо? В школы для детей из латинского гетто министерство определяет меньше средств, чем в остальные? То есть существуют "бедные" школы, больницы и другие заведения? Или всё разворовали и испортили?

 Честно говоря, не знаю куда всё дели. Сама задаюсь таким же вопросом. Но знаю точно, что дети не относятся к казённому имуществу с осторожностью. Учебники летят со страшной силой, парты и прочие вещи в ужасном состоянии.   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* пишет: 
"*Back to school* 
Ну вот и новый семестр. Меня  сегодня "порадовали" тем, что набросили классное руководство ака homeroom.   ::  Это дополнительные полчаса в неделю. Классное руководство состоит в "промывании" мозгов ученикам на темы наркотиков, bullying, и т.п. Всё это якобы должно проходить в атмосфере дискуссии. Учителя с соседних кабинетов охарактеризовали это одной фразой - it's a joke. В итоге 20+ студентов и беседы на темы "волнующие" подростковое поколение. Надеюсь хоть на темы секса ничего не будет.   ::   
Сегодня писали сочинание на тему "Как я провёл каникулы". Полкласса стонут, что они ничего не делали и писать им нечего. Самое страшное - они действительно ничего не делали.    Все дни напролёт по 12 часов сидят перед Нинтендо или PSP. Те что постарше - работают. Другая интересность: несмотря на официальное шаткое финансовое положение родителей, почти 80% моих учеников получили на Рождество PSP и iPod в подарок. Я лично себе не могу позволить ни того, ни другого (или цены поменялись и они уже стоят копейки?), не говоря уже об обоих сразу.  ::  
Впереди тестирование на следующей неделе. Benchmark testing в декабре показал, что более 60% учащихся тесты провалили. "

----------


## Zaya

> почти никакого чтения на русском (кроме форумов)

 Как я тебя понимаю...
У меня не "почти никакого", но доля форумов немалая.

----------


## vox05

> *Maryshell* пишет:
>  Другая интересность: несмотря на официальное шаткое финансовое положение родителей, почти 80% моих учеников получили на Рождество PSP и iPod в подарок. Я лично себе не могу позволить ни того, ни другого (или цены поменялись и они уже стоят копейки?), не говоря уже об обоих сразу.

 Ну это вечный вопрос - на какие деньги народ покупает водку в деревнях  при развалившемся колхозе. Вариант второй - куда смотрит IRS и почему бездействует.

----------


## Lampada

*maryshell* пишет: 
" *My first puke*   ::   
Неделя выдалась на удивление спокойная.   ::  Думаю, дети озабочены сдачей экзаменов. Как бы они ни не хотели учиться, а сидеть в 6 классе 3 года подряд не всем хочется. 
В пятницу меня учителя поздравили with my first puke.   ::  Ученичёк отличился. Вырвало его прямо мне под ноги. Хорошо что without chunks, но зелёного цвета. Тут-то мне и представилась возможность опробовать "красную кнопку". У нас на стене есть кнопка, нажатие которой в опасных и сложных ситуациях, якобы, должно вызвать подмогу и/или полицию и мед.сестру. Жала я на неё долго, но, понятное дело, никто на подмогу не пришёл (я в общем-то и не ожидала, что она сработает). Пришлось послать одного из учеников к мед.сестре и за уборщиком. Уборщик быстренько всё убрал. 
Из 6-ти классов с одним до сих пор проблемы. Если остальные 5 я ещё как-то могу удержать, то один класс стоит на ушах. Ученик, которого ранее арестовали за кражу моих оценок и seating charts, совсем распоясался. Оно и понятно, ему ведь за кражу кроме отсидки 3 суток дома (как выяснилось позднее) ничего не было.   ::  Во вторник по этажу проходили наши полицейские и остановились около моей двери. Оказывается, увидели этого молодца, которого они ранее повязали. Удивились, что его вообще после этого ко мне в класс обратно поместили. Сказали, что его мамаша кричала, что засудит школу и полицию за жестокое обращение с её ребёнком. И вообще, сын её "ангел" и ничего плохого он не сделал, его просто оклеветали. Ага-ага. Сыночек её в понедельник вышел посреди моего класса и пошёл гулять. Сколько я не кричала ему вернуться - бесполезно, он меня просто послал. А ведь если что-то с ним случится, то ответственность на мне лежит. Написала на него SRC форму и отнесла к директору по этажу в надежде, что они хоть что-то сделают, и я увижу на следующий день его имя в списке наказанных. Ага, как бы не так. Конечно же за это ему ничего не было и через день я увидела его сияющую физиономию у себя в классе. 
Одно хорошо, сданные в середине декабря!!! на копирование тесты наконец-то раскопировали. Итого на это ушло практически 3 недели. Ну, лучше чем ничего наверное. Менторша меня до сих пор допекает. Приходила на урок в пятницу, давала советы. Мол, тебе надо действовать с positive reinforcement. Я не знаю как, например, с этим молодцем, что меня на х** посылает, выходит из класса во время урока и ворует с моего стола можно действовать с positive reinforcement? Мне минимум его хочется удушить прямо на месте, или хотя бы дать хорошего ремня. 
В среду было собрание на котором нас, как детей, директор отчитывал за плохие результаты тестирования. Говорил, что дети тесты сдают плохо, потому что мы плохие учителя... Я узнала, что оказывается школа уже 3 год подряд unacceptable. Я-то думала только год, но нигде не могла найти результатов тестов в интернете. Перед НГ ушло 5 учителей. 
На следующей неделе экзамены. Расписание экзаменов нам так и не выдали. Я узнала, что 2 дня будут полностью отданы экзаменам (значит планировать мне не надо), а два будут по пол-дня. В итоге как планировать я не знаю. Придётся по полной программе.   ::  "

----------


## maryshell

> почти никакого чтения на русском (кроме форумов)
> 			
> 		  Как я тебя понимаю...
> У меня не "почти никакого", но доля форумов немалая.

 Мне должно быть вдвойне стыдно. У меня мама - учитель русского языка, отдала школе 13 лет.   ::  Она на мою писанину спокойно смотреть не может.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

Maryshell, вы пишете очень интересно -- нельзя ли скопировать этот материал в мой блог? (Ссылку на вас, конечно, я дам.)

----------


## Lampada

> Maryshell, вы пишете очень интересно -- нельзя ли скопировать этот материал в мой блог? (Ссылку на вас, конечно, я дам.)

 Бедная Маришелка:  когда-то кто-то выпустил книгу, скопировав туда (без разрешения) длительные форумные разговоры с ней. (*Маришелка*, подтверди!) Так оно и пойдёт:  я скопировала (из закрытого раздела, между прочим), ты скопируешь, у тебя потом неизвестно сколько народу скопирует. А материал, можно сказать, привлекательный для некоторых мест.  Вскорости в России издадут книгу, а лучше, кино сделают.   ::

----------


## maryshell

> Maryshell, вы пишете очень интересно -- нельзя ли скопировать этот материал в мой блог? (Ссылку на вас, конечно, я дам.)

 можно если с ссылкой

----------


## maryshell

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Maryshell, вы пишете очень интересно -- нельзя ли скопировать этот материал в мой блог? (Ссылку на вас, конечно, я дам.)   Бедная Маришелка:  когда-то кто-то выпустил книгу, скопировав туда (без разрешения) длительные форумные разговоры с ней. (*Маришелка*, подтверди!) Так оно и пойдёт:  я скопировала (из закрытого раздела, между прочим), ты скопируешь, у тебя потом неизвестно сколько народу скопирует. А материал, можно сказать, привлекательный для некоторых мест.  Вскорости в России издадут книгу, а лучше, кино сделают.

 да всё равно не упрячешся, тем более что не в одном форуме пишу. Меня уже кто только не копировал.   ::  Кино правда пока не было   ::

----------


## Scorpio

Maryshell, большое спасибо за разрешение. Говорите, какой копирайт поставить (или ссылку куда) -- и я поставлю.  Никаких сомнений насчет того, кто автор, гарантированно не будет.  :: 
(Если не хотите публиковать эту информацию открыто, пишите мне в PM)

----------


## Leof

В первый раз вижу реальный текст, который воровали для печати вне Интернета.  ::

----------


## maryshell

> В первый раз вижу реальный текст, который воровали для печати вне Интернета.

 Я как-то давала интервью российской газете про Австралию (у меня там часть семьи живёт). Не буду писать чего они из моего интервью сделали. Было очень неприятно... Я ешхё писала о поездке в Камбоджию, её тоже свиснули. В основном в мелкие провинциальные газетки.   ::

----------


## maryshell

> Maryshell, большое спасибо за разрешение. Говорите, какой копирайт поставить (или ссылку куда) -- и я поставлю.  Никаких сомнений насчет того, кто автор, гарантированно не будет. 
> (Если не хотите публиковать эту информацию открыто, пишите мне в PM)

 Можно ссылку на етот форум. Ник поставить Maryshell   ::   (сори за ошибки, транслит барахлит)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я как-то давала интервью российской газете про Австралию (у меня там часть семьи живёт). Не буду писать, чего они из моего интервью сделали. Было очень неприятно... Я ещё писала о поездке в Камбоджу, её тоже свистнули.

 Ого, интересно! А можно где-то в Интернете почитать о Ваших впечатлениях от этих поездок?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Maryshell, большое спасибо за разрешение. Говорите, какой копирайт поставить (или ссылку куда) -- и я поставлю.  Никаких сомнений насчет того, кто автор, гарантированно не будет. 
> (Если не хотите публиковать эту информацию открыто, пишите мне в PM)   Можно ссылку на етот форум. Ник поставить Maryshell    (сори за ошибки, транслит барахлит)

 Спасибо, так и сделаю.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by maryshell  Я как-то давала интервью российской газете про Австралию (у меня там часть семьи живёт). Не буду писать, чего они из моего интервью сделали. Было очень неприятно... Я ещё писала о поездке в Камбоджу, её тоже свистнули.   Ого, интересно! А можно где-то в Интернете почитать о Ваших впечатлениях от этих поездок?

 По-моему я могу дать ссылку без разрешения, потому что это в отрытом форуме.  http://www.ourprivate.net/forum/archive ... hp?t=18034

----------


## gRomoZeka

> По-моему я могу дать ссылку без разрешения, потому что это в отрытом форуме.  http://www.ourprivate.net/forum/archive ... hp?t=18034

 Спасибо, *Lampada*.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  По-моему я могу дать ссылку без разрешения, потому что это в отрытом форуме.  http://www.ourprivate.net/forum/archive ... hp?t=18034   Спасибо, *Lampada*.

   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Интересно). Даже осилил, спасибо.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Maryshell пишет: 
" *Stanford is over* 
Ну вот и закончилась экзаменационная неделя в школе.  :P 
Я-то думала будет легче, но оказалось ешё сложнее. Лучше бы уж вела уроки. Мне дали один из 6-х классов (слава богу не 8-ой какой-нибудь). У них policy такая - давать учителям проводить экзамен не у своих учеников, чтобы исключить возможность подсказок и помощи "любимцам", если таковые имеются в своих классах. В итоге мне попались совершенно незнакомые дети. И все они вроде ничего кроме двоих. Один мальчик вообще без тормозов.   ::  Рот не закрывается, а главное - наглый до потери пульса. Я ему говорю, что во время экзамена я не должна слышать ни одного слова. А он мне - whad'ya say? Yo, bro, I ain't doing nothing. Один раз с ним произошла стычка, когда он лез ко мне в лицо и предлагал пойти разобраться на улице. Капец, а ему всего 11 лет. Я представляю, что с ним будет когда ему стукнет 15.  :horror:  Если его сейчас не утихомирить, потом будет кошмар и ужас. Приходилось каждый экзаменационный день звать counselor и в итоге, последние два дня его посадили в класс к другому учителю. 
Тут скорее всего срабатывает cultural moment. Т.е. они (из 18 человек в классе 12 были Аfrican-Аmerican) слушаются только Аfrican-Аmerican teachers. Мне тут посоветовали прочитать книжку "Black Students, Middle Class Teachers". Одна из наших учителей, которая тоже, как и я, не Аfrican-Аmerican, объясняла мне все эти культурные моменты. Мне конечно же сложнее с такими детьми, чем Аfrican-Аmerican teachers. Но что поделать, приходится как-то приобщаться. 
Ещё была в классе проблемная девочка, которая всех била. Видимо не знает другого вида how to show affection. В итоге, во время экзамена у меня случилась драка, пришлось звать couselor. Хорошо хоть counselor понимающий. 
В целом экзамен - сущее извращение. Экзамен этот от штата, но проводит его школа. Школа решает в какие дни его проводить и как его растянуть. У нас в школе его растянули на 4!!! дня, тогда как в целом его можно было спокойно провести за 2 дня.
Было примерно так: 
1. С 9:00-9:30 нужно было повесить табличку "Тихо, идёт экзамен" на дверь. Потом отметить кто в классе и нарисовать seating chart, чтобы знать кто где сидит. Выдать карандаши, сам тест и документ, где они должны отмечать ответы. Ну сколько всё это займёт времени? От силы 10 минут. В итоге остальные 20 мин дети тихо сходят с ума (учителя тоже). Самое сложное - не дать детям смотреть сам тест и начать отвечать раньше времени. 
2. 9:30-9:50 прочитать по заранее выданой бумажке что детям нужно нужно делать в самом тесте. На это в реале уходит около 5 мин. Остальные 15 мин дети тихо сходят с ума. 
3. 9:50-10:50 сам тест. Причём не знаю как они расчитывают время, но количество минут превышало рекомендуемое количество данное штатом. Т.е. если штат рекомендовал давать 30 мин на тест, то наша школа давала 50 мин. В итоге, дети заканчивали намного раньше. Например у меня был один из подтестов по spelling. На него выделили 50 мин, а мои дети справились с ним за 10 мин. Остальные 40 минут мне нужно было нечеловечискими услиями удержать их на своих местах, чтобы они не говорили и ничего не делали. Тут взрослому сложно 40 минут усидеть ничего не делая, а какого 6-классникам?
Зато когда выдали подтест listening, где мне нужно было им читать целый час тексты и вопросы, то мы еле уложились в выданное время. Короче говоря, совершенно нерациональное распределение времени на подтесты. 
4. 10:50-11:30 собрать тесты и отдать их counselor. На самом деле уходит на это минут 15, остаётся опять куча свободного времени. 
5. 11:30-12:30 - Обед у детей и их на пол-часа оптправляют в спортзал смотреть какое-то кино. 
6. 12:30-2:30 дети должны быть в классе. Делать им всё это время нечего.  
7. 2:30-3:30 опять тест на который на самом деле уходит минут 15. 
Тесты были по математике, английскому (language, spelling, vocabulary, listening), science, social science, чтение. 
Между тестами, как видите, наши "умные" методисты в школе решили сделать перерывы в полтора-два часа. Т.е. дети ничего всё это время не делают, просто сидят в классе и стоят на головах. В первые два дня я пыталась с ними играть в игры, печатала им всякие кроссворды и т.п. Но на сколько хватит этото? Им через час становилось скушно. Потом их сложно было утихомиривать на очередной тест. :abuse:  
Учителя меня пугают - подожди пока будет TAKS. TAKS - основной экзамен, который будет в апреле. После сдачи экзамена дети вообще распоясаются. Ведь они уже все экзамены сдали, зачем им вообще учиться?   :z_2: 
P.S. Дети таки меня заразили. Заболела, в пятницу пришла в школу с температурой.   ::  "

----------


## maryshell

> Ого, интересно! А можно где-то в Интернете почитать о Ваших впечатлениях от этих поездок?

 Могу сюда поместить в отдельный топик. Но мне нужно, чтобы кто-то отредактировал. Там наверняка ошибок куча   ::

----------


## Zaya

Можешь кому-нибудь в личку выслать, вернут отредактированным. Лучше даже нескольким форумчанам сразу, чтобы совпадающие исправления оставить, из несовпадающих выбрать лучший вариант. 
Есть желающие, кроме меня?

----------


## maryshell

> Можешь кому-нибудь в личку выслать, вернут отредактированным. Лучше даже нескольким форумчанам сразу, чтобы совпадающие исправления оставить, из несовпадающих выбрать лучший вариант. 
> Есть желающие, кроме меня?

 а можно Ваш имейл? Я тогда вышлю   ::

----------


## Lampada

Maryshell пишет:
"*Заболела* 
На прошлой неделе заразилась от учеников простудой. Лучше не становилось, а день, когда у меня поломался обогреватель в классе, сделал своё дело  ::   - пришлось взять один больничный день. У меня всего лишь 3 больничных дня в учебном году (обычно больше, но я начала работать не с начала учебного года). Так что беру их осторожно, но в этот раз совсем было худо. 
Неделя пролетела как-то быстро. Уже вторая неделя без какой-либо документации по поведению и отсылки учеников к директору школы. Если детей отсылают обратно, то зачем тогда вообще пытаться заполнять эту документацию? Пытаюсь справится с ними сама. Не всегда получается, конечно. 
В феврале начинается экзаменация TOP writing. Ученики должны написать 5 сочинений на разные темы. Первая обязательная тема - написать о событии, которое произошло в прошлом. Две другие обязательные - на темы по математике, sciences и т.п. Академические то есть. Остальные две - на любые темы. Одно сочинение скорее всего скажу им написать в виде письма, а другое наверное reflective writing. На это уйдёт весь месяц. Т.е. каждый урок по полтора часа будет "ваять" сочинения. Наш отдел образования издал строгие нормы согласно которым сочинения должны быть написаны. Если будет хоть одна норма нарушена, то заставят всех переписывать. Поэтому мы должны следить, чтобы студенты написали сочинения безукоризненно. Нам конечно же нельзя им помогать никоим образом. Но мы должны проследить, чтобы сочинение было длиной со страницу, чтобы почерк был читаем, чтобы не было никаких исправлений, чёрточек, грязи и т.д. Я уже готовлюсь к стонам студентов. Но делать нечего. Закон есть закон. 
На этой неделе проходили очередной топик в учебнике. Должны были читать историю про мальчика, который убежал из дома. Я обычно истории перед уроком сама дома читаю. Начала читать про этого мальчика и чуть не заснула. Не знаю кто эти учебники составляет, но если я сама засыпаю читая их истории, то что можно сказать о детях? В итоге переделала урок, чтобы детям интереснее было. Вместо чтения про мальчика мы сделали обсуждение про run away kids, тем более, что большинство моих учеников из дома убегали неоднократно. Прошло вроде бы неплохо, хотя грустно, да..  ::   
В среду после уроков было обязательное собрание для учителей по поводу Дня Открытых Дверей. Продержали нас два часа. Пока до дому добралась, села за планы, проверила тесты, смотрю - уже полночь. День Открытых Дверей был на следующий день с 6 вечера до 8. Опять сидела в школе, потом домой, планы, проверка заданий. Гляжу - опять полночь. И так каждый день.
День Открытых Дверей был для родителей. Якобы, родители интересующиеся своими детьми могли найти учителей и расспросить что и как. Сначала в актовом зале сделали выступление полиции, которые долго поясняли правила поведения и ношения одежды в школе. Ничего связаное с gangs носить нельзя, наколки нельзя, рисунки связываюшие детей с gangs нельзя, цепи нельзя и т.п. Короче список был длинный, они даже принесли вещи - примеры. Потом расселили нас всех в столовке (неотопляемой, гады  ::  ). Стали мы ждать родителей. Родителeй пришло человек 10 от силы. Но мы обязаны были сидеть до 8 вечера.
В пятницу у нас опять было собрание учителей по поводу TOP writing. Пока доползла до дома, уже ничего не надо было.  
Мне сказали, что одного моего ученика арестовали.  ::   В принципе неплохой мальчик был, даже пытался работать в классе, никаких проблем с поведением. Его поймали около школы с двумя пистолетами 45 калибра в штанах. Ещё двоих 6-классников поймали с ножами. Народ в моих классах перемещается постоянно. Одни выбыли, другие прибыли. Два новых ученика за эту неделю. Один проблемный, его брат был в моём классе. Брат правда был в 6 классе и только начинал свои выкрутасы. А этот уже в 8 классе и связан с gangs. А значит будут проблемы.
В субботу к 8 утра мне нужно было ехать на курсы повышения квалификации для учителей. Курсы обычно длятся около 6 часов. Нас было всего 5 учителей ESL. Они специально подобрали нас так, всех, работающих в плохих школах с проблемными детьми, а значит мы могли поделится опытом. Вообще интересно было. Две девушки 23 лет, попавшие в программу Teach for America и работаюшие в high-school. Остальные, как и я, в средних классах. Но судя по описанию, у меня ситуация хуже чем у других. Особенно из-за того, что нет возможности копировать, использовать технологии в классе и т.п. Вечером, когда добралась до дому мне совсем плохо стало. Температура под 40. Слегла. А мне ещё нужно оценки выставлять. В понедельник нужно отсылать родителям progress reports."

----------


## Leof

бедняжка!

----------


## Rtyom

Тихий ужас.   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* пишет: 
"*Вот и февраль на дворе* 
Как время летит. Скоро уже и май наступит.  ::   
На прошлой неделе дети мои чего-то сильно разыгрались. Даже "хорошие" классы стояли на ушах. Один класс так довёл, что не выдержала.  ::   Причём один из моих лучших, с которыми обычно больших проблем нет. Не хотели работать. Так и говорят "не хотим" и всё. И не заставишь. Болтали весь класс. Я подождала и минут за 15 до звонка сказала, что если не хотите работать, то работать не будем. Убрали все книги, ручки и бумаги. Ученики аж ушам не поверили, но я уже была на грани. Всё убрали, говорю, и встали. Встали и стоим. Раз ничего не хотите делать, то будем стоять и ничего не делать. Заодно, говорю, можете репетировать фразу "what would you like with your fries, Sir", потому что именно этим и будете заниматься всю оставшуюся жизнь, раз учится не хотите. Будете вот так стоять в ресторанах и работать официантами. Прочитала им лекцию. Вроде пристыдила. На следующем уроке было получше, но на этой неделе опять всё по-старому.   ::  Бесполезно по-моему взывать к каким-то там чувствам. Им глубоко пофиг. 
На этой неделе началось тестирование TOP writing. Писали первое сочинение. Боже, это просто ужас. Не хотят работать, лентяи! Тема была написать о каком-либо происшествии в прошлом (счастливом, грустном и т.п.). Стандартный ответ - я не знаю. Ну неужели ничего не было счастливого в вашей жизни или грустного? Нет, говорят. 
На первое занятие пришла моя менторша помогать. Она меня уже стала раздражать. Всё пытается, чтобы я вела уроки более creative. Мол, игры им подавай, интересные истории, ваяй, придумывай, создавай, заинтересовывай, поднимай мотивацию. Да мотивация там уже так глубоко закопана, что бульдозером не выкопаешь. Чего дергаться-то в 8 классе? Если до middle school ничего не было сделано, то в 90% случаев уже поздно. Особенно, если изначально всё уже запущено в плане языка. 
Нет, можно конечно кого-то ещё "спасти", но когда у тебя 150 учеников и ты разрываешься и так помимо самого преподавания, то где время-то брать? Это хорошо ещё у меня муж домой только на выходные приезжает. Я всё время каждый день трачу на планирование и т.п. Другой бы наверное недолго выдержал, если жена до 12 ночи каждый день перед компьютером и говорит только о школе.   ::   Администрация напирает, чтобы я давала tutorials после уроков до 7 вечера и по субботам. Да, платят за это дополнительно, но я не успеваю к своим-то урокам готовиться, а тут ещё tutorials навешают. Причём делается это в добровольно-принудительном тоне. Со мной уже и директор школы говорил. Пока отмазываюсь. Да и по субботам у меня занятия по повышению квалификации на весь день в любом случае.  ::   
Менторша пришла помочь на пару занятий. В первом классе несколько человек вообще отказались писать сочинения. Хоть я сто раз повторила, что у них этой опции нет. Это экзамен и они обязаны писать. Не, им всё равно. Значит мне придётся с ними оставаться после уроков на следующей неделе и в своё свободное время заставлять их дописывать. Один ученик (тот который меня матом посылал - до сих пор в моём классе между прочим - так вообще внаглую задрых на парте). Менторша его попыталась разбудить, а он так заверещал на неё, мол, посягаете на мой сон и покой. Обнаглели. Особенно из-за того, что никаких последствий за проступки. Ну вот материл он меня несколько уроков подряд. Принципал клялся-божился, что его отправят в альтернативную школу, а толку-то? Сидит в моём классе и в ус не дует. И знает, что ему ничего за это не стало. Матерится до сих пор. Не на меня, на других, но сам факт. 
На той неделе пара учеников принесли сотовый и записали на сотовый урок и учителя. Видимо во время урока что-то произошло, какая-то стычка между учителем и учениками. Потом ученики естественно пустили это дело в интернет. Что было! Нам тут же выслали мемо. В школе запретили сотовые, компьютерные игры и прочие электронные штуки. Ученики ходят злые, потому что если учитель увидит сотовый, то он обязан его конфисковать.  
Сегодня всего-лишь второй день экзамена, написали они всего одно сочинение, а их нужно 5. Даже представить не могу какими усилиями мне придётся их них выбивать эти работы. Руки уже опускаются и ничего не хочется делать. Менторшу на её заявления по поводу креативной работы и игр хочется стукнуть по голове. Последняя моя попытка делать групповую работу в классе закончилась хаосом и дракой. Больше даже не пробую. 
Вчера выбила с нашего казначея пачку линованной бумаги, два маркера и стиралку для доски. Рада. Хоть что-то выбила. Полетела точилка для карандашей. Ученики её поломали. Мне выдали новую, электрическую. Только сказали ученикам давать eй пользоваться нельзя - сожгут. Так что точу их карандаши сама. Из всего урока минут 15 уходит на административные вещи, что ужасно много. Пока всем выдам карандаши, пока выдам бумагу, пока усажу, пока проверю посещаемость, пока заставлю записать домашку. А если не дай бог проблема с поведением, то пол-урока на смарку. А нам тут прислали мемо по поводу того, что учителя много тратят времени на административные вещи. А как по-другому? Сами бы попытались сразу их заставить работать. Звонки в школе звенят как попало. То на 10 минут раньше, то на 5 минут позже. Менторша всё дивилась, что такое со звонками. А такое тут каждый день....   :: 
Я до сих пор болею. К врачу пока сходить не могу. Школа не отпустит во время экзаменации, а по субботам у меня курсы повышения квалификации.   ::  "

----------


## gRomoZeka

Очень сочувствую.
У меня от одних этих рассказов депрессия начинается.   ::  Не знаю, как можно это выдерживать целыми днями.

----------


## Rtyom

*maryshell*, крепитесь. Мы мысленно с вами.

----------


## Scrabus

*Maryshell*, сочувствую. Крепитесь, главное бодрость духа   ::  .

----------


## BappaBa

Нафиг крепиться? Сваливать нужно из этого департамента. =)

----------


## Scrabus

> Нафиг крепиться? Сваливать нужно из этого департамента. =)

 Думаю свалить можно было уже не один раз, значит это не просто так). Есть желание там находится. Хотя конечно здоровье превыше всего...

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да, мне тоже не очень понятно, ради чего можно терпеть подобные издевательства. Разве что ради великой идеи.   ::   Плюс какие-то сопутствующие обстоятельства, о которых мы не знаем. 
А вот то, что в этой школе даже точилка или пачка бумаги почитается учителями за счастье... У меня просто нет слов. Плюс маниакальная страсть администрации к заполнению всяких бумажек в триста раз хуже самой жуткой советской бюрократии. И к тому же, не срабатывает, судя по всему. Маразм.
И с этой системы школьного образования мы пытаемся брать пример.   ::

----------


## Leof

Прямо картинка из Ада Данте.  ::  
Я бы не выдержал бы и дня за такой "работёнкой"!
Просто
нет
слов
вообще нет.

----------


## Оля

Я раньше даже представить себе не могла, что в Америке такое возможно. У нас все-таки такого нет, мне кажется. Ну прям вот до такой степени чтобы.

----------


## vox05

> Я раньше даже представить себе не могла, что в Америке такое возможно. У нас все-таки такого нет, мне кажется. Ну прям вот до такой степени чтобы.

 Я подозреваю, что такие персонажи у нас 1) в школу вообще не ходят, 2) не кучкуются ( пока еще ) в конкретных районах. Ну а 2-3 таких на класс не так заметно, как вся школа из таких.  А у них в школу не ходить нельзя, хоть они и рады были бы.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А у них в школу не ходить нельзя, хоть они и рады были бы.

 Нужно спросить у *Maryshell*, но по-моему и у них спокойно можно не ходить в школу. Не ходишь, и все.  ::  
Ну а вообще ты прав. нет такого в наших школах просто потому, что обычно в классе не больше парочки разгильдяев/хулиганов. И приструнить их довольно легко.

----------


## maryshell

Всем спасибо за поддержку! Стараюсь держаться.   ::     

> Нужно спросить у *Maryshell*, но по-моему и у них спокойно можно не ходить в школу. Не ходишь, и все.

 У нас при входе в школу висят три огромных плаката на разных языках, где посередине фотография мужчины какие делают при аррестах (mug shot), и снизу огромными буквами написано что-то вроде "Твой ребёнок не ходит в школу, значит место тебе в тюрьме" и ниже пишется, что за то что ребёнок не ходит в школу, родители несут административную, а то и криминальную ответственность. Т.е. *родители обязаны заставить ребёнка идти в школу*. Обычно если школа не получает подтверждения, что ученик не в школе по какой-то уважительной причине, то сразу оповещаются родители. Если родители подтверждают, что оставили ребёнка утром у дверей школы, а его на уроках нет, то сразу же оповещается шериф и работающие с ним люди. Они идут на поиски ребёнка. Делается отчасти потому, что если родители привезли ребёнка в школу, то после этого ответственность за ребёнка лежит на школе. Если, не дай бог, что-то с ребёнком в это время случится, то настучат по голове нашей администрации.   

> нет такого в наших школах просто потому, что обычно в классе не больше парочки разгильдяев/хулиганов. И приструнить их довольно легко.

 Я наверное не соглашусь. Я преподавала в России несколько лет в обычной школе. Хорошие классы себе разбирают "ветераны труда", т.е. пожилые преподаватели, которые работают уже там годами. Молодым учителям достаются худшие классы. Мне достался очень плохой класс, как сейчас помню. Очень похоже на то, что у меня в американской школе. Ну разве что без оружия и т.п. А так всё тоже самое. И матом меня обкладывали, и драки были. С родителями невозможно было договорится, потому что больше половины родителей уверяли меня, что мне всё "приснилось" про их ребёнка, потому что он/она ангел и ничего плохого никогда не делает. Ну и потом у меня мама отработала в школе 13 лет и все её знакомые и подруги - школьные учителя. Сейчас дела в российской школе тоже обстоят довольно плохо.   

> Да, мне тоже не очень понятно, ради чего можно терпеть подобные издевательства. Разве что ради великой идеи.    Плюс какие-то сопутствующие обстоятельства, о которых мы не знаем.

 Я уже писала выше почему я работаю там. Совокупность разных обстоятельств. Я хочу преподавать, но чтобы попасть в хорошую школу нужно поработать в плохой. А уходить я не хочу. Не привыкла сдаваться сразу же. Хочу доработать до мая, потому уже буду смотреть по ситуации.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> вроде "Твой ребёнок не ходит в школу, значит место тебе в тюрьме" и ниже пишется, что за то что ребёнок не ходит в школу, родители несут административную, а то и криминальную ответственность. Т.е. *родители обязаны заставить ребёнка идти в школу*. Обычно если школа не получает подтверждения, что ученик не в школе по какой-то уважительной причине, то сразу оповещаются родители. Если родители подтверждают, что оставили ребёнка утром у дверей школы, а его на уроках нет, то сразу же оповещается шериф и работающие с ним люди. Они идут на поиски ребёнка. Делается отчасти потому, что если родители привезли ребёнка в школу, то после этого ответственность за ребёнка лежит на школе. Если, не дай бог, что-то с ребёнком в это время случится, то настучат по голове нашей администрации.

 ЫЫыы жесть. Бедные дети, даже прогулять нормально не могут  :P . А преподаватели вынуждены учить абы кого только потому, что так надо. А как же там их "хвалёная американская демократия?"   ::  Чую в России её не в пример больше   ::  . Всё никак не поймут, что заставить учиться нельзя, также как и научить. Можно научиться с помощью и при наличие интереса или необходимости... Топка какая.

----------


## maryshell

> А как же там их "хвалёная американская демократия?" Всё никак не поймут, что заставить учиться нельзя, также как и научить.

 Мне почему-то сразу СССР вспоминается. Те же методы   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мне почему-то сразу СССР вспоминается. Те же методы

 Знаете, как говорят: "Суровость российских законов смягчается необязательностью их исполнения". 
В СССР методы, может, были и те же, только на них все плевали по возможности, и во многих советских школах свободы (но не хаоса) было не в пример больше, чем в вашей американской. Хотя все школы разные, за все не буду говорить.
А уж "привлекать" родителей за прогулы ребенка?.. Не смешите.

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет: 
"Просто для информации, а то я поняла, что народ иногда путает. У меня в классе всего 2 black girls. И они иммигрантки. Как обстоят дела в семьях blacks я не знаю, поскольку не преподаю в таких классах и с родителями, соответсвенно, не общаюсь. В моих классах в основном hispanics из разных стран. И у них семьи большие, это да (6-8 детей в среднем). Но вроде родители работают. Да и дети тоже работают. Я разговаривала со своим 6-классником. Он подрабатывает каждый день в body shop. Денег хватает купить себе PSP и т.п. Кое-что подкидывает родителям на счета и еду. Отцы у всех пашут на нескольких работах. Платят им конечно же копейки. Мамы, как правило, сидят дома и занимаются хозяством и многочисленными детьми. Некоторые нелегалы. 
Кстати, у нас в эту субботу проводился форум на испанском для 8-классников, где им рассказывали, что они имеют право идти в high-school and colleges даже если они нелегалы. Поднимают таким образом мотивацию и желание к учёбе.  
P.S. Кстати, наконец-то посмотрела Freedom Writers. Ну, знете ребята, я на такие подвиги не готова.  Там дама работала на 3 работах, чтобы своим ученикам книги покупать. В итоге от неё ушёл муж. Не..не выйдет из меня героя. "   
"*Brainstorming* 
Мы потихньку пишем сочинения. За неделю выдавили два. Одно на тему про past event, второе по теме social studies. Ну, по past event всё ясно. Написать то, что произошло с тобой в прошлом. Кое-как написали. И то не все, с некоторыми всё-таки придётся дорабатывать даже после 3 часов отведённых на одно сочинение. На темы social studies делала хороший brainstorming, потому как само сочинение звучало так: "Imagine that you can create your own country. What rules and laws will you put into effect for the citizens of your country? What punishments will you create for those who would break the laws?" Понятное дело, для многих это уже "серьёзный" топик и написать на целую страницу достаточно сложно. Одна из наших activities была - создать свою страну. Разделив учеников на группы, получила в результате плакаты. Два из них представляю на обозрение. В целом 80% плакатов была подобного рода. Около 60% учеников в качестве закона написали "no gay people"   ::  и (что самое интересное) "no immigrants"   ::   . Основные punishments включали в себя killing или голодовки. Вот так просто.  ::   Интересно, если бы у них действительно была возможность создать свою страну... .  
В пятницу был early dismissal, т.е. мы закончили работать в 2 дня. Дети идут домой, учителя на учительские собрания. Что интересно (сам факт как работает школа и система в целом), о "коротком" дне мы, учителя, узнали от..учеников. Нам даже не удосужились сказать. 
На учительском собрании нас опять ругали. Читали лекции о поднятии мотивации, о том что TAKS надо сдать и т.п. По поводу моей писанины и 5 сочинений сказали их из детей выжимать насколько можно. Те кто отказываются писать вообще - сконтактоваться с родителями. Если это не поможет, то ученики должны будут подписать официальный отказ от экзаменации. Я пыталась встретится с мамашей одного ученика, который отказывается писать сочинения. Бесполезно.   ::  Она не приходит в школу, ученик сбежал в пятницу, хотя я ему заранее говорила, чтобы остался на after-school detention. И так за каждым бегать. В своё свободное время. На мой вопрос администрации по поводу моей невозможности звонить родителям мне ответили, что мне нужно постараться получше. Мол, у 90% населения сейчас сотовые. Узнавайте какие у родителей сотовые номера и звоните, требуйте. Как узнавать  номера мне конечно же так и не сказали. 
В последнее время участилось "стукачество" родителей на нас в центральный офис. "Стукачество" состоит в прямом вранье. Например звонит мамаша, говорит с психологом по поводу её ребёнка. Всё мило, спокойная беседа. Прощаются с ней, вешают трубку. А она звонит сразу же в центральный офис и говорит, что её обматерили и составляет жалобу . Поэтому нам сказали сделать всё возможное, чтобы при звонках родителям присутсвовал свидетель, а то потом не отмоемся.  ::   
Насчёт съёмки на сотовые - информация подтвердилась. Ученики нашей школы засняли нескольких учителей и пустили это дело на ютюб. Причём делали они это продуманно: один ученик провоцируя учителя, а второй снимая это всё на сотовый. Имена учителей не сказали. Все учителя сразу же после собрания поскакали домой искать с недрах ютюба тех несчастных, кому "повезло" засветиться на плёнке.   ::  "

----------


## gRomoZeka

Подскажите, со скольки лет дети ходят в школу, с пяти? Восьмиклассники - это 13-летки? А то я запуталась...

----------


## Lampada

В пять лет идут в preschool на пол-дня, в 6 лет в первый класс.

----------


## maryshell

> Подскажите, со скольки лет дети ходят в школу, с пяти? Восьмиклассники - это 13-летки? А то я запуталась...

 У меня дети не соответсвуют возрасту. Это частично оттого, что некоторые пошли в школу позже (иммигранты), частично из-за того, что многие из них остаются на 2, 3-й год. У меня в классе есть 15-летние шестиклассники (должны быть 10-11 лет) и 16-летние восьмиклассники (должны быть 13-14).   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Спасибо, *maryshell*.

----------


## vox05

> *Мaryshell* пишет:

 Картинка про law(')s  понравилась. Should one confuse possessive and plural his life license would be suspended.

----------


## Scrabus

С 7 лет дети ходят в школу. Иногда с 6... Но это в России...

----------


## maryshell

> Originally Posted by Lampada  *Мaryshell* пишет:   Картинка про law(')s  понравилась. Should one confuse possessive and plural  his life license would be suspended.

 Да, к сожалению, такой вот английский у них (спелинг тоже ужасный). Это advanced level. Темы по поводу разницы possessive and plural я делала. Бесполезно. В одно ухо влетело, в другое вылетело. Многие из них до сих пор не знают что такое существительное, не смотря на то, что мы с ними целый месяц потратили на это....   ::

----------


## Remyisme

Здравствуйте МэриШелл, можно у вас спросить, как вы разговариваете на английском, есть ли у вас акцент или вы говорите так же хорошо как американцы?

----------


## Scrabus

> Здравствуйте МэриШелл, можно у вас спросить, как вы разговариваете на английском, есть ли у вас акцент или вы говорите так же хорошо как американцы?

 Врятле у неё есть акцент, ведь она преподаёт английский в Америке... А если вдруг и есть, то наверняка практически незаметный).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вряд ли у неё есть акцент, ведь она преподаёт английский в Америке... А если вдруг и есть, то наверняка практически незаметный.

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* отвечает на вопросы: 
"учeба пойдёт впрок..не всем, но если хотя бы одному, то и то хорошо. А дети-то не виноваты в том, что они такие. Если тебя опустить в среду, в которой они вращаются с детства, я думаю, ты бы вряд ли "Ломоносовым" бы в школе был. " 
"у всех свои пути к истине. Кого-то надо долбать 3 года подряд, прежде чем дойдёт. Кому-то сразу дано, от природы. А кому-то не дано вообще. Насчёт "хотения" спорный вопрос. Я своих детей спрашивала, чего они хотят в жизни и мало кто чего ответил.  Т.е. на вопрос, в чём они хотят преуспеть в будущем никто мне ответа дать не мог. Потому что нет примеров перед глазами у них. И многие действительно не понимают, что образование - это путь к успеху. Потому что живут они в вывернутой наизнанку среде. Где например слово "f**" не считается ругательным, потому что его употребляют все с детства. Где про образование ничего толком сказать не могут, потому что 90% народу в их округе без образования. Поверь мне, легко рассужать, потому что нам, образованным людям, многие вещи кажутся естественными и логическими. Для нас, но не для них. Я тут им писала сколько зарабатывают с high-school diploma, сколько с community college и т.п. Не верят, удилены. Считаю наркотиками больше можно заработать. Они лишь отображение того общества, в котором они живут. 
Другое дело если в 16 лет уже человек сформирован и точно знает, что образование ему нафиг не нужно. Я понимаю. Уже почти совершеннолетний. А 5,6, 7 классы - они мало чего соображают в жизни. " 
"спасибо, но к пиару, наверное, не готова. Кто набредёт, тот набредёт.    ::  " 
"да нечему завидовать. Я сама еле тяну. Не знаю, смогу ли второй год в такой школе продержаться. Честно говоря, нервы на пределе. Вот вчера мой 7-классник швырял в меня парты и орал на меня f***ing bitch за то что я его "заставляла" учиться. Так что приятного мало. Но есть и позитив (мне тут моя ученица, с которой мы сильно ругались сначала, подарила рисунок, сделаный для меня. Наконец-то нашли с ней общий язык), жаль что мало..    ::   "

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Но есть и позитив (мне тут моя ученица, с которой мы сильно ругались сначала, подарила рисунок, сделаный для меня. Наконец-то нашли с ней общий язык), жаль что мало..     "

 Славное дитё. Наверное, один такой момент может скрасить недели неприятностей.

----------


## maryshell

> Здравствуйте МэриШелл, можно у вас спросить, как вы разговариваете на английском, есть ли у вас акцент или вы говорите так же хорошо как американцы?

 С английским проблем нет. Я заканчивала ин.яз в России. Так же повезло (дар от Бога наверное) в том, что легко даются языки и их произношения. На английском говорю почти без акцента. Иногда признают что что-то не так звучит, но редко. Обычно принимают за американку.   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* пишет: 
" *13 weeks more* 
Это мне учителя в учительской всю неделю говорили с восторженными лицами. Значит не одна я дни считаю. 
Тестирование идёт плохо. Еле-еле выдавили 3 сочинения, и то не все писали. Придётся оставаться с ними в своё свободное время после школы и дописывать. Выдала after-schoоl detention 4 ученикам, посмотрим сколько из них останутся в понедельник после уроков. Времени почти нет. В понедельник очередное benchmark testing по математике. Остальные будут в течение недели, но дни не сообщили. Мне главное те 2 сочинения успеть дописать с ними, а то State of Texas мне по голове настучит. Плюс в этом месяце у меня 3 дня повышения квалификации, один из них правда в субботу. Пыталась безрезультатно связаться с мамашей ученика, который отказывается вобще писать что-либо. Бесполезно. Не могу заставить мать прийти в школу. Уже и по телефону говорили. Ей пофиг. Ученику, соотвественно, тоже пофиг. А мне за недосдачу будет ой-ё-ёй. 
Во вторник пыталась заставить одного моего ученика работать в классе. Боже, как же так??? "Его Величество" заставили скопировать с доски дату и написать имя на бумажке. Как посмела эта училка такое!! сделать??? В результате - швыряние партами, пинание всего, что попалось под ноги. Назвав меня f***ing bitch", пнув дверь ушёл во время урока. На мои крики вернутся показал средний палец. Ладно, вызвала принсипала нашего этажа, оформила бумаги, чтобы послать ученика в SRC. Тут нужно знать про последний наш школьный прикол. На последнем учительском собрании принсипал вжёвывала нам, что теперь если мы посылаем студентов в SRC за profanity, мы должны написать полностью фразу, которой ученики нас матерят. Мол, они растут в таком окружении, что некоторые фразы для них не имеют такого негативного понятия, как для нас. Теперь администрация видимо будет смотреть по фразе и решать стоить ли за такую фразу учеика послать в SRC или же просто прочитать лекцию по поводу "это слово плохое, больше его не употребляй". Ну, согласно указаниям сверху, я так и написала в документах "Он назвал меня f***ing bitch". Видимо моя фраза была недостаточно плохая, потому что ученик наказан не был и до сих пор в моём классе. 
В среду пришла менторша. Пыталась заставить моего ученика писать. Ха, как бы не так. Он из её листика сделал самолётик и запустил его соседу прямо в глаз. Вот и вся его "работа" за весь урок. Вторую половину урока он спал. Я не трогала. Пусть, с другими хоть как-то тогда позаниматься можно. Второго ученика пытаются отправить в альтернативную школу. Главное чтобы успели до конца месяца, тогда у меня гора с плеч - не нужно его сочинения (которых нет конечно же, потому что отказался писать) сдавать. Менторша поговорила со мной по душам и посоветовала начать искать другую работу в другой школе и желательно в elementary. Я уже и сама вижу - middle school is not my cup of tea. Меня их гормоны добивают. Мне даже с 8-классниками легче, их хоть как-то урезонить можно, уже взрослые, кое-что понимают. А вот 6, 7 классы - это ужас! 
День Святого Валентина в middle school - это нечто. Девочки все на каблучищах, накрашеные. Парни тащат медведей ростом доходящих мне до пояса, цветы, конфеты. Причём всё это запрещено, но конечно же, когда такая толпа приносит, то ничего не сделаешь. Не будешь же у всех отбирать. А сколько студентов получило SCR за нарушение dress code можно даже не считать. Мне перепало две открытки и три шоколадки.  
В понедельник benchmark testing и опять на целый день. Просто трата время. Ученикам на сдачу теста по сути хватит часа-полтора. Чего я с ними буду делать до 4 дня? Повешусь. 
P.S. Ходила к доктор, было подозрение на пневмонию, но всё обошлось.[/quote]

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет: 
"На этой неделе дописывали сочинения. Последнее осталось, ещё чуть-чуть. 
В пятницу, придя в школу, в яшике увидела листик с заданием "обсудить" во время классного "часа" с моими учениками. Одно но. Написано - сделать каждому копии. Ээээ..и ничего, что копировальный центр закрыт, а у меня две пары подряд, не успею между уроками сбегать перекопировать (они хоть бы заранее выдали что-ли). В наглую попросила даму в front office сделать 20 копий. Нужно было видеть её лицо. Мол, как ты посмела МЕНЯ спросить что-то раскопировать. Послала меня обратно в копи-центр. Но я не сдавалась. Внаглую заявила ей, что не собираюсь отнимать время от уроков и копии она мне сделает сейчас. Услыхав наши препирания вышел директор школы, недовольно покачал головой глядя на меня, но копии всё-таки сказал сделать.  Итого, 10 минут потеряного времени и куча нервов ради 20 копий.
В понедельник в конце дня прямо перед последним уроком какие-то идиоты рванули рычаг пожарной сигнализации. Что тут началось. Толпа восторженных учеников сломя головы побежала вниз по лестницам. Как ещё никто шею не сломал, я просто удивляюсь. Если не дай бог случится настоящий пожар, то хаос обеспечен. Толпа выплыла на улицу, переползла через дорогу и дождалась отбоя. Тут началось самое интересное. Последняя пара, понятное дело народ начал потихоньку смываться. Учителя вкупе с полицией начали вылавливать сбегающих. В итоге 25 минут потеряных с урока.
Студент, назвавший меня f*** bitch, так и не наказан. Более того, теперь хвастается об этому всем в классе, а мне в лицо заявляет, мол, ну чего, поняла, что ты тут никто. Обидно ужасно, что администрация не помогает учителям, а ставит их в ещё худшее положение. Я решила это дело добить. Уже 2 раза заходила в офис напоминая ассистентке, что ученик наказан не был. В последний раз мне заявили: but he already has a lot to handle. Ну и что? Ещё одно SRC ему навесить. Пообещали в пятницу наказать. Пятница прошла, а его имя так и не появилось в списке наказанных. Даю им ещё одну попытку в понедельник. Если результата не будет, то стучу в профсоюз учителей.   ::  
Ходила на две сессии повышения квалификации. Одна посреди недели на целый день. В конце нужно было сдать тест и получить сертификат. Кое-как сдала. До меня до сих пор не доходит как различить письменную работу advanced student от advanced high. Ну не вижу я разницы, а на сессии толком не объясняют. Более того, policy TEA настолько дибильная, что все учителя на сессии просто стонали. Они спрашивали предствителя TEA, каков rationale behind testing (тот самый тест, что мы пишем уже месяц. В итоге месяц учёбы летит на помойку, время тратится на всякую фигню вместо того, чтобы детей учить). На что представитель заявила честно, что она сама никакого rationale не видит и считает, что в TEA сидит куча набитых идиотов, придумываюших всякие образовательные policy, а сами наверняка они ни разу даже в класс не ступили, никогда не преподавали. А нам нужно лишь набраться терпения, отсидеть этот день и сдать на сертификат. Что и было сделано. "

----------


## Lampada

Мaryshell отвечает на вопросы и комментарии.  

> никто не говорит, что ты должна вести задушевные многочасовые беседы со всеми 150 учениками, чтобы выяснить или прояснить.

 А как же тогда выяснить? Определить по внешности, цвету кожи или брошенному взгляду? Честно говоря меня немного пугает ваше сравнение детей с гнилыми грушами. Вы не обижайтесь, но вы мне напоминаете моих же учеников. Потерянные, делящие всё на чёрное и белое, никому не доверяющие, ничему не верящие. 
Если вы преподавали до этого, то должны знать, что основа всего - это relationship. Нужно сначала build a relationship с учеником. Тем более когда они из таких семей и условий. Нужно чтобы они вам доверяли и верили, только тогда вы сможете узнать на что они действительно способны в плане образования и мотивации к чему-то положительному.   

> Речь даже шла не о происxождении и материальном достатке в семье. Почему-то некоторые люди рождаются быдлом и с этим ничего поделать. .

 Вот ты опять о быдле. Теперь уже пишешь что не зависит это от того из какой семьи ученик. Как же тогда определяешь? Может он сейчас быдло, а потом возьмётся за голову, одумается и станет нормальным человеком? У каждого есть шанс, нужно только его показать, и нужно чтобы они в это поверили. Другое дело, что это не возможно on the scale of public schools. Слишком много учеников. И да, есть такие, на которых уже можно поставить крест. Но я бы не решилась однозначно сказать на ком можно сейчас крест поставить, а кто ещё может одумается и выучится нормально. Ты бы смог?   

> Человек не определятся по задушевным беседам, а по его реакции на чужиx людей. .

 ...ты только что сделал прорыв в психологии   ::   А отчего такие реакции у определённого человека на других людей не интересно узнать? Т.е. тебе важен сам факт, а не превопричина. Мне вот интересно откуда у тебя такие реакции на записание каждого второго в быдо   ::     

> Отправлять иx назад в систему, .

 Я их проблему вижу как раз в том, что они действительно в какой-то момент отправляются обратно в систему. А там по кругу. Не выкарабкаешся. В Школе им даётся шанс, надежда, что им можно будет из такой системы вылезти и стать нормальным более-менее образованым работающим человеком.   

> Конкретно, выгонять из классе всеx, кто не дает заниматься. Пусть это будет 90% класса. Всегда. Каждый день. Неважно, что там директрисса будет говорить .

 Выгонять ученика из класса отказывая им в образовании is a crime. Truancy is a crime as well. Я лишится лицензии не хочу, даже если бы и поддерживала твою идею (хоря я её конечно же не поддерживаю).   

> мне просто не понятно на что человеческо в ниx ты еще надеешься.

 Надеюсь, потому что верю, что во многих оно есть. Просто оно погреблено под слоями того, что они видели за свою жизнь. Обман, предательства, родители, которым совершенно до детей пофиг, учителя, которым многим тоже до детей пофиг, отутствие положительногого примера и т.п. И результаты я вижу. Я может и не научу их ничему конкретному, но если я вложу в них веру в то, что они могут хотя бы поступить в high-school и то хорошо. Если у меня на первом занятии gang member вообще ничего не делал, то сегодня он хоть параграф написал. Не то что он прямо cares a lot about studies, но это показатель того, что он может, просто не делает по каким-то причинам. Если эти причины удалить/уменьшить и показать ему его полный потенциал, то вполне возможно, что он сможет чего-то достичь. Зачем же сразу сдаваться, записывать всех в быдло и выгонять из школы? Просто они не верят. Не верят в то, что они когда либо могут быть образованными, когда либо могут иметь нормальную профессию и работу. Ты ведь тоже не веришь, что они на это способны.   ::

----------


## vox05

> Мaryshell отвечает: 
> (1) Может он сейчас быдло, а потом возьмётся за голову, одумается и станет нормальным человеком? 
> [quote:2i4lyspv] Конкретно, выгонять из классе всеx, кто не дает заниматься. Пусть это будет 90% класса. Всегда. Каждый день. Неважно, что там директрисса будет говорить .

 Выгонять ученика из класса отказывая им в образовании is a crime. Truancy is a crime as well. Я лишится лицензии не хочу, даже если бы и поддерживала твою идею (хоря я её конечно же не поддерживаю).
[/quote:2i4lyspv] 
Только вот почему-то мне кажется, что один такой орел, который всем мешает, он к случаю (1) вовсе не относится, а то, что из-за него как раз остальные, нормальные ученики заниматься не могут... опять же в рамках public school не решается.   

> Я может и не научу их ничему конкретному, но если я вложу в них веру в то, что они могут хотя бы поступить в high-school и то хорошо.

 А может ну его? Если человек в 13 лет так и не осилил ( что там самое  вопиющее - plural/possessive ? ), то пусть себе работает ( а многие из них работают, так?  гайку там точат или бигмаки разносят )  и не забивает себе мозг всякой фигней.  А так получается, что злобные учиталя и работать не дают, и толку от учебы никакого нет, так, где-то там в призрачном завтра есть хайскул, после которого, конечно же, за то же самый пронесенный бигмако*километр платят на доллар больше. Или есть какая-то работа, куда такого вот кадра возьмут ( не возьмут ) при прочих равных, только за наличие еще N просиженных лет? 
gives a rodent's posterior about studies....   

> Если у меня на первом занятии gang member вообще ничего не делал, то сегодня он хоть параграф написал.  
>  Если эти причины удалить/уменьшить и показать ему его полный потенциал, то вполне возможно, что он сможет чего-то достичь.

 Будет не просто бандюк с ножом, а Аль Капоне, вуумный, которого только за неуплату налогов сцапать и можно.

----------


## Scrabus

> А может ну его? Если человек в 13 лет так и не осилил ( что там самое  вопиющее - plural/possessive ? ), то пусть себе работает ( а многие из них работают, так?  гайку там точат или бигмаки разносят )  и не забивает себе мозг всякой фигней.

 Ну нужно же всё таки учитывать, что английский им не родной, поэтому и проблемы с языком могут быть. Для тебя плурал или ещё что может быть простым, а для кого-то это сложно. Тут и не только в 13, в 30 можно не выучить, язык далеко не всем даётся...А вот что не учатся и не хотят - это да, проблема. И повезло ученикам, что у них такой учитель понимающий, как Маришел). Который делает всё с душой, а не просто "отбывает номер". Бросить и оставить всё как есть всегда проще, чем попытаться что-то изменить к лучшему...

----------


## Rtyom

Как бы там ни было, я считаю, что человек очень предан делу, с большим пониманием к нему относится, и поэтому ни в чём не могу винить или осуждать. Я просто желаю Maryshell успеха от лица всех учителей и преподавателей.  ::

----------


## vox05

> Ну нужно же всё таки учитывать, что английский им не родной, поэтому и проблемы с языком могут быть. Для тебя плурал или ещё что может быть простым, а для кого-то это сложно.

 Ну вот уж с чем-чем, а с plur./poss.  у неносителей проблем меньше всего, как бы даже не меньше, чем у носителей. А если 's' на конце ( на слух ) вставлять умеют, а что это и откуда - не знают, то так и выходит. Отдельный вопрос - а на родном-то языке они пишут/читают, или тоже нет?

----------


## Scrabus

> Ну вот уж с чем-чем, а с plur./poss.  у неносителей проблем меньше всего, как бы даже не меньше, чем у носителей. А если 's' на конце ( на слух ) вставлять умеют, а что это и откуда - не знают, то так и выходит. Отдельный вопрос - а на родном-то языке они пишут/читают, или тоже нет?

 Ну, там как бы одним "s" на конце всё не заканчивается, всё несколько сложнее  ::  . А по поводу родного языка - это вопрос к Маришел, да и то не уверен, что она это точно знает).

----------


## gRomoZeka

Показательнее то, что детям приходится полгода втолковывать, что такое "существительное" (и судя по всему, безуспешно). Никаким родным языком объяснить это нельзя. Банальное нежелание учиться. А как с ним бороться, и выйдет ли - другой вопрос.

----------


## maryshell

> А по поводу родного языка - это вопрос к Маришел, да и то не уверен, что она это точно знает).

 Я разговаривала с нашим учителем испанского. Он говорит, что у них и в испанском те же проблемы. Большинство из семей? где поколениями росли люди не имеющие даже high-school диплома. Т.е. у 90% родители сами необразованные. Испанский у них в основном построен на сленге, вульгаризмах и т.п. Английский, соответсвенно, так называемый Chicano (conversational tone with the use of slang and vulgar language). Т.е. идёт прямая пропорция знаний в испанском и знаний в английском.

----------


## maryshell

> Банальное нежелание учиться. А как с ним бороться, и выйдет ли - другой вопрос.

 да, я считаю в основе всего лежит нежелание учиться и, как следствие, отсутсвие любой мотивации к понимаю того, что происходит на всех уроках. Нежелание учится (я думаю) идёт из того style of life, которые они ведут. Отсуствие положительной модели в жизни (родители далеко не модели, а наоборот), неверие в то, что у них есть шанс хоть когда-то выбраться из их hood и поступить в колледж. Кстати, заметила, что у меня есть кое-какие детки, у которых брат или сестра в семье умудрились поступить в community college. Так вот эти дети очень такими родственниками гордятся и учатся, стараются и верят, что они тоже смогут куда-то поступить. Разница очень видна.

----------


## maryshell

> Как бы там ни было, я считаю, что человек очень предан делу, с большим пониманием к нему относится, и поэтому ни в чём не могу винить или осуждать. Я просто желаю Maryshell успеха от лица всех учителей и преподавателей.

 Спасибо. Просто я верю, что в большинстве дети мои не совсем уж плохие (хотя поначалу так думала, когда только начала в этой школе работать). Если взять одного по отдельности и поговорить, то можно выяснить почему этот отдельный ученик не учится. Из тех с кем я говорила, причина - они поставили на себе один большой жирный крест. Смирились с тем, что им дорога только в Макдональдс. Тем более многие учителя, да и общество в целом им об этом твердит каждый день, не говоря о том, что у них есть шанс выбраться. Я им тоже говорю о том, что им светит Макдональдс (ведь действительно ничего на уроках не делают), но я всегда упоминаю, что у них есть и другой шанс. Что они не обязаны пахать в Макдональдсе всю жизнь. Что даже если они решат to drop out из high-school, у них всегда есть шанс через ..цать лет передумать и получить диплом, GED or AA degree. Есть бесплатные классы, которые различные организации проводят для таких, решивших вернуться в школу и получить образование. Может жизнь покидает некоторых и они одумаются.

----------


## Lampada

Maryshell пишет: 
"У нас 5 марта первый TAKS exam. Учителей гоняют; тренируются, кто куда должен пойти во время экзамена. На кампусе будут представители TEA следить, чтобы процедура проведения экзамена была безупречна. Если что-то не так, то может дойти до лишения учительской лиценции. Зато по результатам уже одного экзамена будет известно, что станет со школой. Нам всем выдали документ о том, что школа была уже 2 раза unacceptable и если это случится в 3 раз, то нас всех уволят. Так что мы уже готовимся. Директор перешёл на тактику запугивания, видимо из последних сил хватается за соломинку. Нас уже всех достали: это нельзя, так нельзя. У меня такая злость накопилась. Особенно после того, как я обнаружила, что администрация мне нагло врала.  ::   
Две недели назад молчел в моём классе обозвал меня "f**ing bitch". Я решила довести это дело до конца. В итоге две недели подряд ходила и долбала их, чтобы они послали его в SRC. В результате мне секретарша принсипала сказала, что они таки послали его туда на 3 дня. Странно, но его имени в списках SRC students я не видела. Но, думаю, раз сказали, значит так и есть. Вчера я зашла в её офис за копией моей referral form на этого молчела. Секретарши не было, но был другой принсипал, который решил мне помочь. У него есть доступ к электронным архивам на всех студентов. Какого же было моё и его удивление, когда records этого студента, который посылал меня матами оказались кристально чистым. Не только никаких наказаний, но и не было копий моих referral forms, что я на него написала. Т.е. мне нагло наврали, видимо, чтобы я отвязалась, а все мои referral forms выкинули в помойку. Студент оказывается сущий ангел по документам. Но ничего, я это дело доведу до конца, пусть хоть уволят.  
На меня уже не по-доброму смотрит директор школы. Около двух месяцев назад у меня в классе стало плохо ученику и я попыталась вызвать медсестру, нажав на emergency button, которая находится в каждом классе (она так же нужна на случай, если на учителя нападёт ученик). Оказалось эта emergency button не работала. Я обратилась с этим к замдиректору и мне клятвенно пообещали, что кнопку починят. А позже заявили, что таки починили. Я и успокоилась. Тут у нас было очередное учительское собрание в среду, где одна из учителей сказала, что обнаружила двух учениц у школы, которые видимо перебрали наркотиков. Одну жутко рвало и она еле шла. Она завела их в класс и попыталась вызвать мед. сестру и администрацию с помощью emergency button, но (сюрприз!) button не работала! Я когда услышала, ушам не поверила. Директор начал уверять, что button починят. Тогда я подняла руку и сказала, что я уже отправляла несколько emails по этому поводу и мне обещали, что уже всё починили. Получается мне врали. Почему же никто ничего не делает? Нужно было видеть лицо директора. Он, наверное, готов был меня придушить. Пробучал что-то вроде "вы скорее всего обратились не к тому к кому нужно" и перевёл тему в другое русло. Но ничего. Я собираюсь в понедельник испробовать эту button опять. Если она до сих пор не работает, то я эту тему подниму на очередном собрании. От этого зависит безопасность учителей и юридическая ответственность. Почему администрация нас подставляет? Ведь если что-то случится с кем-то и мы не будем действовать по инструкции, нас же потом за это поимеют.  ::   
Зато за неделю у нас было 3 пожарные сигнализации. Две из них благодаря ученикам. Не хотят учиться и думают, что сорванная сигнализация им поможет. 
Поймали двух моих девиц. Одна исчезла около двух недель назад. Её искали, я ходила долбала офис, потому что мне нужно, чтобы она закончила тестирование. Выяснилось, что она сбежала с 40-летним мужиком. Ей самой 14 лет. В итоге её поймали, дали suspension. Мне от этого не легче, тестирование она так и не закончила. Как я буду результаты тестирования сдавать, я не знаю. Ответственность лежит на мне, могут лишить лицензии. Другую девицу поймали, когда был рейд по заброшеным домам. Обкуреная, занимающаяся сексом с 9-ю мужиками одновременно. Ей 12 лет. Нас сразу же на собрание. Директор прочитал лекцию по этому поводу. Как будто это что-то изменит. 
После всех этих событой я была жутко злая в пятницу. Мои первый класс, видимо уже чувствующий грядущие весенние каниулы, заявил мне, что они решили сегодня не учиться и начали воплощать эту идею в дело. Один 8-классник рисовал какие-то похабные рисунки на листе бумаги. Я подошла, сказала по-нормальному убрать бумагу в карман. Он посмотрел мне нагло в глаза и рассмеялся, продолжая рисовать. Тут я не выдержала. Попыталась забрать бумагу, но он ухватился за неё с другой стороны и не отпускал. Я тянула к себе, он к себе. Я ему говорю: "отдай по-хорошему, не создавай себе проблемы", а он мне отвечает: "если ты её порвёшь, то я не знаю, что я сделаю". Ну тогда я взяла и порвала бумагу и кинула её в мусорку. Он вскочил, огромный такой бугай. На лице было видно, что он готов меня ударить. Я думаю, если бы он не сдержал себя и если бы его сзади не схватил за рукав его сосед, то мне бы заехали промеж глаз. Собираюсь поговорить с ним в понедельник один на один. Не хочу оставлять это в таком виде, в каком оно сейчас."

----------


## Lampada

::   Господи, сохрани и помилуй! По-моему, надо рвать когти и побыстрее.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Не администрация, а уроды какие-то. Нужно на них самих пожаловаться в вышестоящие инстанции   ::   (если такие существуют). А то они, похоже, творят с учителями, что хотят, а сами и в ус не дуют.

----------


## Scrabus

Завалить им экзамены и пусть их заведение лишают лицензии. Ибо не достойны они её. Потерять такую работу только в "+" ). Опыт в любом случае уже получен).

----------


## Leof

К сожалению, как бы справедлив не был бы такой шаг, он очень неосмотрителен. Ругаться и уходить, хлопнув дверью по морде, можно позволить себе только в том случае, когда тебе не заплатили - тогда можно даже пожар устроить или, там, попросить друзей из органов убить подлеца. А так дашь лишний повод себя очернить в глазах будущего работадателя. И против системы ничего не сделаешь. Нужно иметь чертовски проворного ангела-хранителя, чтобы добиться справедливости, наказать хамов и при этом остаться невредимым или по крайней мере чистым.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> К сожалению, как бы справедлив не был бы такой шаг, он очень неосмотрителен. Ругаться и уходить, хлопнув дверью по морде, можно позволить себе только в том случае, когда тебе не заплатили - тогда можно даже пожар устроить или, там, попросить друзей из органов убить подлеца. А так дашь лишний повод себя очернить в глазах будущего работадателя. И против системы ничего не сделаешь. Нужно иметь чертовски проворного ангела-хранителя, чтобы добиться справедливости, наказать хамов и при этом остаться невредимым или по крайней мере чистым.

 Непонятно, на чье сообщение ты отвечаешь.  ::  Никто не говорил про то, что нужно уходить, хлопнув дверью. Остальные твои методы борьбы с работодателем - без комментариев. Телевизора насмотрелся?  ::   ::   
К тому же, чтобы "завалить экзамены" не требуется дополнительной "работы" или каких-то диверсий. Все само к этому идет, независимо от действий учителей. Невозможно что-то сделать с такими трудными детьми без поддержки администрации, а она треплет нервы не хуже самих детишек. 
А вообще я согласна со Scrabusом: если и лишат эту школу лицензии - поделом. Это не школа, а позорище. Пусть лучше детей в другую определят, может, там толку больше будет. 
Либо, как минимум, нужно полностью менять администрацию (а директора самого лишить лицензии за то, что не в состоянии выполнять свои обязанности).

----------


## Leof

На твоё в частности.
В той его части, где ты предлагаешь нажаловаться.
Можно нажаловаться, но такое не проходит даром борцу за справедливость. В каждой школе (во всяком случае, здесь) бывают случаи, о которых администрация замалчивает. При устройстве на работу случайно могут узнать, какой ты честный, и вежливо отказать, сославшись на объективные причины. 
Представь сотрудника банка или тюрьмы, который (из лучших побуждений) сообщил куда надо о махинациях с заключёнными или избиениях клиентов на своей предыдущей работе, пытающегося устроиться в солидную тюрьму или банк с особыми условиями содержания. 
Методы борьбы с работодателями - это лишь несбывшиеся мечты честного труженника.

----------


## maryshell

> Завалить им экзамены и пусть их заведение лишают лицензии. .

 Ну, во-первых, если экзамены будут завалены, то в первую очередь плохо от этого будет учителям. Потому что большинство (особенно в админситрации) считает, что виноваты в завале экзаменов учителя. Школу лицензии не лишат. Просто распустят штат и наберут новый, с надеждой, что хоть что-то изменится.   ::

----------


## maryshell

> На твоё в частности.
> В той его части, где ты предлагаешь нажаловаться.
> Можно нажаловаться, но такое не проходит даром борцу за справедливость.

 Вы не подумайте, что я какой-то борец за справедливость. Я понимаю реальность нашего мира. Я всего лишь стараюсь защитить себя. Если что-то случится, то виновата буду я. Если не работает emergency button и в моём классе будет medical emergency, то мне же потом по голове настучат. Так вот чтобы этого не случилось, я долблю администрацию. Точно так же с наказаниями учеников. Если меня попытаются уволить и в records напишут нечто отрицательное о мне как о преподавателе, то я могу предоставить докзательства, что я не могла выполнять свои педагогические функции в следствие полного бездействия административной системы.

----------


## Leof

Ну и хорошо!

----------


## mishau_

Что-то вспомнилось http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B574lWWTcpE

----------


## vox05

> Maryshell пишет: 
> "У нас 5 марта первый TAKS exam. Учителей гоняют; тренируются, кто куда должен пойти во время экзамена. На кампусе будут представители TEA следить, чтобы процедура проведения экзамена была безупречна. Если что-то не так, то может дойти до лишения учительской лиценции. Зато по результатам уже одного экзамена будет известно, что станет со школой. Нам всем выдали документ о том, что школа была уже 2 раза unacceptable и если это случится в 3 раз, то нас всех уволят. ...

 Я так понимаю, что вся эта процедура предполагает, что правильный сертифицированный учитель должен уметь обучить такого среднего-обыкновенного ученика до какого-то состояния, что его можно проэкзаменовать и этот факт проверить - ученик обучен, учитель ( школа ) получает сертификат.  А если таковой ученик отсутствует, а есть только вот такие кадры? Делают вид, что все нормально, но учитель должен, как земля колхозу, соответствовать?

----------


## maryshell

> Я так понимаю, что вся эта процедура предполагает, что правильный сертифицированный учитель должен уметь обучить такого среднего-обыкновенного ученика до какого-то состояния, что его можно проэкзаменовать и этот факт проверить - ученик обучен, учитель ( школа ) получает сертификат.  А если таковой ученик отсутствует, а есть только вот такие кадры? Делают вид, что все нормально, но учитель должен, как земля колхозу, соответствовать?

 В целом, именно такая идея. Если ученики завалили экзамены, то это скорее всгео из-за того, что учителя и администрация "неквалифицированные". Поэтому такую школу расформировывают и нанимают новый состав. Потому к нам и строже относятся в такой школе. Гоняют больше, больше проверок со стороны TEA и т.п. То, что ученики бывают плохие (и не побоюсь сказать "тупые", у некоторых просто IQ довольно низкий) их не волнует. Я уже месяц достаю TEA по поводу того, что мои ученики отказываются писать state writing test. А ведь с меня будут требовать по 5 сочинений со студента. Всё что мне они сказали - это try harder.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Мне вот интересно. Там мужчины-учителя есть? Как они себя с «учениками» ведут?

----------


## vox05

> В целом, именно такая идея. Если ученики завалили экзамены, то это скорее всгео из-за того, что учителя и администрация "неквалифицированные". Поэтому такую школу расформировывают и нанимают новый состав. Потому к нам и строже относятся в такой школе. Гоняют больше, больше проверок со стороны TEA и т.п. То, что ученики бывают плохие (и не побоюсь сказать "тупые", у некоторых просто IQ довольно низкий) их не волнует. Я уже месяц достаю TEA по поводу того, что мои ученики отказываются писать state writing test. А ведь с меня будут требовать по 5 сочинений со студента. Всё что мне они сказали - это try harder.

 Жесть. Вот что получается, когда при всей строгости законов необязательности исполнения не бывает. У нас, понятное дело, на время экзамена таких учеников заперли бы в комнату с мягкими стенами, чтоб друг друга не убили, учителя бы написали эти сочинения и все. 
во - нашел -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outcome-based_education
"... that shifts from the traditional focus on what students should be taught (content) and how much time they should be taught it for..." 
"A commitment that all students of all groups will ultimately reach the 
same standards. Schools may not "give up" on unsuccessful students."

----------


## maryshell

> Мне вот интересно. Там мужчины-учителя есть? Как они себя с «учениками» ведут?

 Что интересно, мужчин достаточно много. Ведут себя с ними ученики по-разному, потому что мужчины по характеру тоже бывают разные. Но как правило ведут хорошо. В частности hispanic students. Разница культур понимаешь. У hispanics обычно мужчина is more respected чем женщина. Это мне сами учителя-мужчины-хиспаники говорят.   ::

----------


## maryshell

> "A commitment that all students of all groups will ultimately reach the 
> same standards. Schools may not "give up" on unsuccessful students."

 да, это основа образовательного процесса. К сожалению, зачастую в попытке not to "give up" on unsuccessful students страдают как раз succesful students.
По сути идёт "советская уравниловка"   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* пишет: 
"*Почти Spring Break* 
Да-да, даже не верится, что дожили до весенних каникул.  ::   
Продолжение истории про ученика, который обозвал меня f***ing bitch (долго дело тянется  ::  ). Я добилась, чтобы дело начал рассматривать principal наших grade offices. Выяснили, что таки не зафайлили все мои жалобы. Кроме того, выяснилось, что студент мой оказывается должен сидеть на medication, без которого он становится очень агрессивным. Если бы я это дело не проследила до конца, то они бы так и не узнали, что он перестал принимать таблетки. Таблетки стоят $130 в месяц, а его семья не может себе позволить столько на лекарства.   ::  После того как выяснили, почему он вдруг стал переходить на агрессию в классе, запустили в механизм соц. службы, которые должны помочь достать семье лекарства по доступной цене. Какое у него заболевание, мне не сказали, но по моим подозрениям скорее всего маниакально-депрессивный синдром.
Одну мою ученицу (6 класс) изнасиловали.   ::   Пока с ней работает школьный психолог. Меня поставили в известность на случай, если будет срыв. Теперь мне понятно, почему у неё были такие проблемы с поведением. Сейчас дела намного лучше. 
На днях меня шокировали информацией о другом моём студенте. Том самом, что не отдавал мне бумажку и чуть не заехал со злости. Оказывается он глухой на правое ухо.   ::   ::  Я когда узнала, чуть под стул не свалилась. Спрашивается - чем занимаются special education services??? Это же очень важная информация! Как можно не сказать учителю, что ребёнок в классе глухой на одно ухо?? Как я должна делать modifications и вообще преподавать, когда я не знаю такой важной информации. И вообще учитель должен специальный микрофон использовать для такого ребёнка. Был у нас ARD с его родителями. Мальчику должны проводится тесты на слух, чтобы точно знать уровень слуха, изменился ли он, стал ли хуже. Оказалось тесты просрочены на 2-3 года. Т.е. 2-3 года студенту не делали никаких диагностических тестирований. Ужас!  ::   Уже и боюсь думать чего у меня может быть с другими учениками. Главное, на всё выделяются деньги, кучи денег. Куда они идут??  ::   
5 марта был первый TAKS. Я проводила тестирование в 7 классе - writing part. Тестирование - это такой маразм, за который TEA нужно голову оторвать.   ::  Суть состоит в том, что ученики пишут одно сочинение - первая часть теста. Сочинение на две страницы разлинованных ну очень широкими полосками. По сути, думаю, на страницу обычной тетради. Вторая часть - исправление ошибок на 40 вопросов. Тут начинается маразм - на тест выделают ВЕСЬ день! Т.е. с 9 утра до 4 дня с 30-минутами на ланч. 
Мои студенты закончили ВЕСЬ тест к 12 дня. Потом пошли на обед. После обеда началось самое интересное. Класс мне и так попался проблемный, пара девиц выступала дай боже, а тут все всё сделали, вроде бы дать им передохнуть. Ан нет! Они должны сидеть за столами в тишине. Им нельзя при этом ни читать книжку, ни рисовать, короче, *ничего нельзя делать*.   ::  Нужно просто с 12:30 до 4 дня сидеть тихо, тупо уставившись в стенку. Понятное дело, заставить 21 ученика сидеть тихо, уставившись в стенку на протяжении нескольких часов, просто невозможно. Не буду писать, чем день закончился, но по-моему к концу дня я поседела. :amazed3:  
Кое-как я закончила тестирование  TOP writing, где мы целый месяц писали сочинения. В итоге мне нужно проверить около 700 сочинений. Тут помогла координаторша, она выбила из нашего директора два дня на проверку. Поэтому сегодня и завтра меня замещает substitute, и я весь день проверяю сочинения. Некоторые довольно интересные. Дети: они же что думают, то и пишут.  ::  "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* пишет: 
" *Каникулы!*  
Ну вот я и на каникулах. Сегодня нас "обрадовали" тем, что после весенних каникул полностью меняют расписание и в день вместо 3 пар по полтора часа у нас будет 8 уроков по 45 минут.    ::  Расписание конечно же не дали, видимо выдадут в первый день после каникул.  
Сегодня пришли результаты теста Stanford, вроде бы по слухам не совсем плохие. Хотя они не влияют на положение школы. В марте будет продолжение теста TELPAS. Т.е. мы часть writing закончили, теперь будет чтение. По решению TEA экзамен будет проходить только online. Хехе.. У нас нужно провести экзамен у 350 учеников, а компьютеров в школе всего 90.  В итоге экзамен растянут на 3 дня, а может даже и на 4, если всех не впихнут. В итоге вся последняя неделя марта будет экзаменационная. Кто составлял этот educational calendar в TEA наверное were high on something.   ::  Получается что на тест TELPAS они выделили дни с 17 марта по 11 апреля. Ничего что в марте все выходят на весенние каникулы? Как мы должны проводить тестирование учеников когда никого в школе нет? 
Сегодня на очередном учительском собрании директор школы опять взывал к нашей совести. Говорил, что если ваши ученики плохо сдают экзамены, значит "you should look at yourselves" и "think what you can do to improve your teaching." 
Тётки сегодня на работе ржали. Кто-то по ошибке положил нашей училке список зарплат директоров школ. Так мы узнали, что наш директор получает $89 тыс в год. Однако...   ::  
День прошёл почти безболезненно. Я на той неделе делала так давно обещанные popcorn parties. Во время вечеринки пара шибко умных молчелов решила покидаться друг в друга попкорном. Я пообещала, что если они за собой не уберут, то будут в четверг (в четверг учеников отпускают в 1:45) после уроков мыть мне парты и подметать полы. Они похихикали, мол, ага-ага. Понятное дело за собой ничего не убрали. Сегодня минут 10 до звонка с последней пары я сняла их с уроков. Заранее принесла перчатки, пасту, тряпки. Мыли как миленькие. Сначала правда поныли минут 10, но поняли, что либо они будут мыть, либо сидеть до опупения, тогда как все поедут домой. Теперь парты у меня чистые, полы блестят, доски белые.    ::  
Ну а в остальном пара мелких происшествий в столовке. У нас в школе появилась белая девочка. Я лично не обращаю внимания на то, что белых детей в школе нет вообще. Но эта девочка настолько выделяется из толпы (уж не знаю кто её умудрился в эту школу запихать), что у неё естественно куча проблем со стороны обеих этнических групп. С одной стороны напирают афро-американцы, с другой хиспаники. Она в 8 классе, т.е. не маленькая. Сегодня всё почти закончилось дракой. Я успела подбежать и отцепить 8-классника, который пытался ей заехать в лицо. Ндя..не долго она тут продержится   ::  
Кстати, забыла дописать. Тот ученик с которым была проблема по поводу порванного листа бумаги. Я с ним таки поговорила один на один по душам. В принципе он неплохой парень, семья у него хорошая (я отца видела), видимо не с той ноги встал в тот день плюс peer pressure. Но мы вроде нашли общий язык. После моего разговора он вёл себя в классе без проблем.   ::  "

----------


## Wowik

> Из старой французской энциклопедии: Царь Иван Грозный, прозванный за свою жестокость Васильевичем...

 Ларусс издание 1903 года

----------


## Оля

> Ан нет! Они должны сидеть за столами в тишине. Им нельзя при этом ни читать книжку, ни рисовать, короче, *ничего нельзя делать*.   Нужно просто с 12:30 до 4 дня сидеть тихо, тупо уставившись в стенку.

 Как это так? Что за чушь? Какой в этом смысл? Какой ДЕБИЛ это придумал?
Ну я еще понимаю, что уходить нельзя, раз такие проблемные дети, но почему нельзя рисовать и т.п.? Да не только 21 ученика нельзя заставить несколько часов сидеть, уставившись в стенку, но и любого вполне нормального человека.

----------


## Rtyom

Это психотреннинг такой...   ::   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Так у нас тоже самое). Просто экзамены такими долгими не делают, вот и всё различие. А так у нас тоже, попробуй на экзамене или зачётном тесте порисовать, вмиг вылетишь   :P . Если конечно препод не либеральный).

----------


## Оля

> Так у нас то же самое).

 Ничего подобного. У нас можно (и даже нужно) уходить, как только ты закончил и сдал работу. Сидеть, несколько часов тупо глядя в стенку, у нас никто никого не заставит. Я даже представить такого не могу. Я бы, наверное, озверела.

----------


## Scrabus

> Ничего подобного. У нас можно (и даже нужно) уходить, как только ты закончил и сдал работу. Сидеть, несколько часов тупо глядя в стенку, у нас никто никого не заставит. Я даже представить такого не могу. Я бы, наверное, озверела.

 Не было у меня такого в школе. Если сделал слишком быстро, то ещё работу выдадут, но не отпустят, гады)  :P

----------


## Оля

> Не было у меня такого в школе. Если сделал слишком быстро, то ещё работу выдадут, но не отпустят, гады)  :P

 В любом случае, это было не пять часов тупого сидения. Урок длится 45 минут. Досидеть до конца урока не так уж сложно. Тем более рисуешь ты или нет - никакой советский / современный учитель не проверит и проверять не станет.
А то, что описывает Maryshell - это совсем другое.

----------


## Scrabus

Ну 5 вроде не было, а вот тестик какой-то, часа на 3, кажется, был. Часа за 2 все его сделали, а потом целый час вынуждены ждать были... (

----------


## maryshell

> У нас можно (и даже нужно) уходить, как только ты закончил и сдал работу. Сидеть, несколько часов тупо глядя в стенку, у нас никто никого не заставит. Я даже представить такого не могу. Я бы, наверное, озверела.

 Ну вот и у нас дети звереют.   ::  Отпустить я их никуда не могу. В школе сейчас 1500 учеников в среднем, куда их всех можно запихать если половина рано закончит экзамен? Некуда. Поэтому сидят и ждут окончания дня. Экзамены на целый день, растягивают неимоверно. Учителей тоже проверяют. Есть целая книга того, что мы может и не может делать в течение экзамена. Нас инструктировали, и если мы делаем что-то в разрез с инструкцией, то нас лишат учительской лицензии. Поэтому я не могу на своё усмотрение дать им что-то почитать или рисовать. На кампусе постоянно присутствуют представители TEA, которые ходят и заглядывают через стеклянную часть стены в класс и смотрят, чтобы мы делали всё как надо.

----------


## Lampada

Но почему им нельзя что-нибудь читать или рисовать, а хоть и подремать на парте?

----------


## Оля

Да. ПОЧЕМУ? Если все всё сдали, если рисунок / чтение / игра в крестики-нолики и т.п. никому не помешает - ПОЧЕМУ НЕЛЬЗЯ?

----------


## maryshell

> Да. ПОЧЕМУ? Если все всё сдали, если рисунок / чтение / игра в крестики-нолики и т.п. никому не помешает - ПОЧЕМУ НЕЛЬЗЯ?

 Воооот!!! Никто на этот вопрос ответить не может. Приказ сверху. Как верхам захотелось, так и будет.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Оля  Да. ПОЧЕМУ? Если все всё сдали, если рисунок / чтение / игра в крестики-нолики и т.п. никому не помешает - ПОЧЕМУ НЕЛЬЗЯ?   Воооот!!! Никто на этот вопрос ответить не может. Приказ сверху. Как верхам захотелось, так и будет.

 Мммм а как же демократия? Пшик...

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет:     
"*Back to school* 
На прошлой неделе не успела ничего написать. Вышли с каникул и сразу навалили работы.   ::   
Обещанного нового расписания не оказалось. Все шли в первый день думая, что будет по 8 классов в день, а фигли.   ::  Причём как всегда никто ничего не знал. Я потыкалась, поспрашивала, мол, будет всё-таки 8 классов или нет, но никто ответа на сей вопрос по сей день так и не дал. Думаю, что менять ничего не будут, ибо смысла нет (как впрочем и изначально не было) и видимо кто-то таки смог вдолбить это в голову директору школы.   ::   
У нас идёт очередное тестирование. Тестирование на компьютерах. В среду должны были снять с уроков всех 8-классников и рассадить за все имеющиеся компьютеры. Всеx оповестили об этом. Начинается среда, детей с уроков никто не снимает.   ::  Я не знаю чего делать, то ли ждать, то ли начинать вести урок. В итоге под конец дня выяснилось, что computers were down и их не смогли починить.   ::  Сдача экзамена сдвинулась. Закончили тестирование аж в эту среду. 
Один сюрприз - TAKS среди 8-классников по чтению был сдан на 81%!   ::  Директор школы так обалдел от результатов, что начал обещать ещё больше всяких поблажек. Завтра у нас день свободной одежды и можно надеть джинсы!   ::  Это конечно не показатель, впереди ещё 2 недели экзаменов, но всё-таки учителя и ученики здорово постарались, учитывая то, что benchmark tests были довольно плохо сданы. 
Кстати, кому интересно насчёт пропуска школы. Разговаривала вчера с двумя своими ученицами (8 класс). Они меня предупредили, что их завтра не будет в школе, потому что им надо в суд. Выяснилось, что они не пришли в школу, решили прогулять. За это их в суд на слушание, судья скорее всего даст probation и community service на несколько недель.  ::   
Меня загрузили работой. Причём работой, которую я по сути не обязана выполнять.   ::  В ту субботу работала с 7 до 7. И cейчас каждый день до поздна. Вторая учительница ESL ведёт неравный бой с дирекцией школы с привлечением учительского профсоюза.   ::  Только что она выбила таки для нас послабление. А то нас заставляли в наше свободное время файлить док-ты в файлы наших учеников. То, чем должны заниматься наши клерки. Можете представить как был зол директор школы, когда к нему пожаловали представители профсоюза. Сейчас конечно же этой училке житья не дают, но она видно тётка закалённая. Готова бросаться в бой. Например, ей отказывают в учёбе. Она хочет пойти на Мастера в универ, причём учеба летом, когда нет классов. Но нужна подпись директора, так сказать "добро"на учёбу. В "добре" ей отказывают. Она правда пытается перетянуть меня на свою сторону. Поскольку мне нужен контракт в школе на следующий год, то я стараюсь оставаться на нейтральной стороне и тихо молчу в тряпочку.   Пару дней назад, после очередной стычки с этой училкой ESL, меня вызвали к координатору на разговор. Во время разговора мне намекнули, что мне продлят контракт при определённых условиях. А точнее - смотря на то, какой у меня будет attitute. Мол, если будете всё беспрекословно выполнять, не стучать в профсоюз и не качать права, то может вас и оставим. Координаторша упомянула, что пока она всем про меня говорит только положительные вещи, как я всем помогаю, но это вполне может "измениться за ночь".   ::  Так что сижу и молчу как рыба. Жду подписаний контрактов, которые, наверное, начнутся в мае. 
Ну и под конец вешаю фото того самого free lunch.    ::  На бесплатных ланчах у нас почти 99% учеников из-за того, что их семьи неимущие. Ланч этот я покупала себе ($2.39), так  как свой забыла дома. Это такая кака, я вам скажу.   ::  Но этот ланч детям дают на протяжении года, без каких либо вариаций, т.е. одно и то же изо дня в день."

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell*  пишет: 
"*Evaluation*
Ну вот, у меня сегодня утром была годовая эвалюация. Посидев в классе 45 минут мне сказали, что копия моей эвалюации будет в моей mail box, но обсуждать её они не имеют права в течении 5 дней. Так что надо ждать. После этого ко мне зашла вторая учительница ESL, Мs.T, и сказала, что её тоже проэвальюировали ранее и она получила копии своей эвальюации. Ей там наставили нулей и она уже связалась с юристом от учительского профсоюза. То, что ей надавали нулей за "качание прав" - это однозначно. Пытаются от неё избавиться.  ::  
После уроков я забрала свою копию. В среднем выставили общие баллы, которые потянули на proficient, а вот в domain под названием Compliаnce with school policies, procedures and requirements (т.е. по сути следование требованиям администрации) мне нагадили таки.   ::  Баллы распределялись так: 0 to 2 - unsatisfactory, 3 to 8 - below expectations, 9-12 - proficient и т.д. Мне поставили 9. Т.е. буквально на балл выше чем below expectations. С below expectations как правило контракты не продлевают. Т.е. "предупредили".   
Вчера была стычка с 6-классником, который не совсем в себе. Т.е. поведение у него как у ребёнка с серьёзными психическими проблемами. Я сначала думала у него что-то не то с головой. Даже поговорила со школьным психологом, но мне сказали, что он вполне здоров. В результате его ..ммм..не совсем адекватного поведения (бег по классу во время урока, крики на всё горло и кидание на стены с разбега) пришлось позвонить его матери. Мать захотела поговорить с ним по телефону. Я попросила переводчика перевести, чего он говорит. Оказывается меня обвиняют на чём свет стоит. И трогаю я его в неположеных местах, и предвзятое отношени к нему из-за того, что я белая, и в туалет я его не пускаю, потому что он мне не нравится.   ::  Короче говоря, на меня там уже бочку катят. В итоге, по просьбе каунселора, будет личная встреча с его родителями. Посмотрим, чем закончится.  ::

----------


## Leof

Я пропустил, наверное, уже задавали такой вопрос, но почему нельзя сделать видеонаблюдение в классе? Понятно - дорого. Но ведь все учителя страдают от ложных обвинений со стороны учеников, а так хотя бы нельзя будет навешать всяких прикосновений и прочего. Показать бы хоть раз такое родителям и поставить точки над ё!  ::   
Или купить диктофон и записать их поведение. Или в воспитательных целях записать и продемонстрировать, а потом просто ставить его в начале урока на столе или демонстративно включать и класть себе в карман. А записывает он - нет ли, поди знай. Так для профилактики для особо буйных включать, а записи использовать как вещдоки.
Просто показать им, что всё, что они говорят и делают, это серьёзное оскорбление, и клевета в первую очередь. И родители не смогут сослаться на то, что их дети - ангелы во плоти.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

По-моему, проблема там в другом: все всё прекрасно знают что да как, просто не хотят вмешиваться в естественный ход вещей. Удобнее жить чем-то выдуманным, чем пытаться понять настоящее. Наблюдения ничем не помогут, а могут даже навредить.

----------


## maryshell

> Просто показать им, что всё, что они говорят и делают, это серьёзное оскорбление, и клевета в первую очередь. И родители не смогут сослаться на то, что их дети - ангелы во плоти.

 Дело в том, что большинство родителей сами даже школ не заканчивали. Если мамаша одного ученика говорила мне, что её сын называя меня "сукой" на самом деле просто показывает, что он "настоящий мужик", и это нормально, и даже должно так быть, то тут уже ни с чем не поспоришь. Никакие видео не помогут.

----------


## Leof

> ...

 Естественный ход вещей делает из учителей козлов отпущения. Если тебе грозит увольнение из-за ложного обвинения за троганье учеников или из-за проблем от сильного качания прав, в данном случае меньшее из зол - второе. Во всяком случае никто - ни ученик, ни его родители не докажут, что ты нарушил правила. То есть надо знать своё место в отношении с руководством (хотя, по-моему, ни одна работа не стоит таких унижений), но и нос утереть лжецам и клеветникам.   

> ...

 Жаль, что не поможет.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да я согласен... Я просто не думаю, что кто-то всерьёз будет заниматься такими проблемами. У меня впечатление, что всё, что ни делается — для проформы. И даже профсоюз не сможет обеспечить адекватную помощь.

----------


## maryshell

> Если тебе грозит увольнение из-за ложного обвинения за троганье учеников или из-за проблем от сильного качания прав, в данном случае меньшее из зол - второе.

 да за ученика я не боюсь. С его "послужным" списком ему никто не поверит. Тем более, что он вроде не на одну меня клеветал.

----------


## Lampada

Мaryshell пишет:  *"* *Одной проблемой меньше* 
Ну вот, можете поздравить. Подписала я контракт на второй год.   ::  Причём сделали это довольно сумбурно. Утром, расписавшись в книге прибытия (мы должны каждое утро расписываться во сколько пришли и после работы во сколько ушли), уже уходя услышала, что меня зовут. Секретарша небрежно протянула бумажку и сказала расписаться где крестик. Глянула я, а это контракт  на второй год. Так что всё подписано.
Так же мой appraisal прошёл хорошо, обсудили, подписали. Нареканий на моё преподавание больших нет.  ::   
Зато сегодня утром меня в классе ждал сюрприз. В пятницу меня на работе не было и меня замещала substitute. Захожу утром в класс, а моя полка, купленная на мои кровные, поломана на куски, книги по всему классу разбросаны.   ::  Можете представить как я была зла. Кого они ставят на substitute непонятно, но явно, человек совершено не может держать дисциплину в классе, если доходит до поломанной мебели. Вместо тех страниц, что я оставила для substitute она дала им совсем другие. В итоге всё моё планирование во время выходных пошло псу под хвост.  ::   
Ученики уже совсем ничего не делают. Половина экзаменов прошла, а вторая половина в конце месяца. Т.е. что-то уже поменять уже поздно, видимо те, кто знают, что завалят уже плюнули и ничего не делают. Количество спящих на партах сильно увеличилось.   ::  Я выработала новую технику - беру с собой на работу фотоаппарат и фотографирую тех, кто спит. Потом печатаю и отдаю фото counselor вместе с объяснительной запиской. Пару фото должны передать родителям и использовать во время parent-teacher conferences как наглядное доказательство. Но, к сожалению, с желанием учеников учиться пропало и желание родителей вообще появляться в школе. Из 10 родителей, которых я обзвонила и пригласила на конференции, пришёл один папа, который постоянно улыбался, кивал головой, но не выдал ни слова.  ::   
Как назло с детьми по учебнику должны проходить жутко сложные темы про nuclear power plants и их работу, про alternative sources of energy, genetic engineering и т.п.   ::  Приходится разжёвывать буквально по словам. Однако на прошлом уроке рассказала им про Чернобыль и вроде они заинтересовались. Даже попросили найти кино про Чернобыль. Я рада - хоть какой-то проблеск интереса. Ищу кино теперь. :P  
В целом большинство учеников успокоилось, если сравнить с начала моей работы там. Наверное, устали меня проверять. Есть кое-какие отдельные личности, с которыми до сих пор проблемы, но, как я вижу, проблемы с ними не только у меня. Ошибки свои я вижу, на следующий год конечно же уже с опытом и учась на своих ошибках буду знать, что и как делать.  :: * "*

----------


## Lampada

Маришелочка!  От души поздравляю с победой!     ::   Мне хочется твою фотку сюда запостить:  знай наших моделек!

----------


## Rtyom

Поздравляю! Главное — не терять хватку в будущем. И всё получится.

----------


## maryshell

Спасибо, хотя признаюсь - цель продления контракта личная на этот раз.   ::  Но, как говорится, если о себе не позаботишься, то кто тогда же?   ::

----------


## Leof

Maryshell, поздравляю тоже!

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет:    *"* *Последний день учёбы* 
Последний, потому что на следующей неделе у нас экзамены, а после экзаменов всем известно, что дети учиться не будут.    ::  
Я уже заранее готовлю темы, которые им поинтереснее будут, потому что делать обычную работу (т.е. учиться) они не будут вовсе. Они давно просят про Россию рассказать. Вот подготовлю им урок, блинов напеку   ::   
Последние две недели были суматошные. Детям и учителям напоминали (как будто мы не помним) про TAKS (выпускной экзамен). Тех кто плохо занимается, "насильно" отправляли на дополнительные занятия по субботам. Т.е. помимо самих желающих, нежелаюших обязывали путём их отлова после опозданий. Получил опоздание - идёшь на доп. занятия!  
У меня началась череда опозданий. Минут на 10-15. Выданные мной after-school detentions конечно игнорировались. Мои бумажки на SRC так и не обрабатываются. С одним молчелом (тем самым что ещё в начале учёбы украл у меня док-ты со стола - ага, он опять в моём классе) даже стычка вышла. Он при мне эту бумагу на detention в мусорку выбросил, начал мне "по понятиям" раскидывать, мол, you know that I don't care и никто ничего не сделает. Поговорить с ним по этому поводу не получилось (оно и понятно, он же перед классом выступал, типа крутой пацан), поэтому я таки в течение двух дней подлавливала garde principal и заставила вызвать того молодца в кабинет. После разговора с самим principal парень понял, что попал. Principal лично обещал проследить, чтобы тот пришёл на detention. В первый день парень пришёл и я его сразу же приобщила к труду. Он мне как раз отсортировал все файлы, которые мне файлить надо. На второй день удалось с ним поговорить. Наедине он уже не выкаблучивался (не перед кем же). Поговорили о жизни, о его будущем. Планирует начать работать как только исполниться 15 лет (через месяц). Ага... в Макдональдсе. Мол, деньги хорошие платят. Я говорю, для 15 летнего хорошие ...по началу. Ну не будешь же ты до старости в Макдональдсе работать. Молчит. Договорились с ним, что если я его пересажу поближе, то он будет работать. 
На следующем занятии я его пересадила. Болтать весь урок перестал и даже стал работать. Правда результаты работы... гм... оставляют желать лучшего. Мы проходили условные предложения и на мои вопросы "Что бы вы сделали, если бы были директором школы" он ответил: разрешил бы оружие, наркотики и т.п. На вопрос "Чтобы бы вы сделали, если бы выиграли 10 тыс долл" он ответил: купил бы себе красивую женщину, потратил на наркоту, купил бы ящик презервативов...   ::   Короче, обычные малолетские понты... 
На прошлой неделе мы получили результаты 8-классников по Math TAKS. Нам нужно было набрать 60%, чтобы школа была acceptable. Мы набрали 59% с копейками, но нас всё равно включили в acceptable!!! Все конечно же радовались, учитывая, что в прошлом году math сдало лишь 30%, то это большое достижение. Теперь осталось посмотреть, как сдадут тесты 6 и 7-е классы.   ::   
С некоторыми моими классами начали проходить по учебнику тему про Анну Франк. На мой вопрос знают ли они что такое "jewish" с трудом ответили пару человек в каждом классе.  ::   Про Холокост они вообще ничего не слышали. Долго разжёвывала им про всю эту тему. Нашла фильм "Ann Frank". Начали смотреть. До детей не доходит многое (не из-за языка, а из-за отсуствия знаний на тему), приходится останавливать ДВД каждые 10 минут и объяснять что происходит. Вокабуляр на эту тему - это полный завал. Не верю, что они по social studies вообще это не затрагивали. Наверняка ничего не учили и не помнят. 
Среди учеников провела письменный опрос на тему "что бы вы хотели изучить на уроках ESL" - как подготовка к майским занятиям. Чтобы подготовить хоть что-то их интересующее. Конечно же моя попытка провалилась с треском. Половина народа написали нечто вроде "хочу узнать больше про SpongeBob SquarePants", другие написали "хочу научиться спeллингу". Я аж чуть со стула не упала.   ::    А мы что делаем на уроках??? Ничего учить не хотят, на spelling тесты не готовятся, а спеллинг каким-то образом изучить хотят. Во дают.  
Со стороны администрации мне объявили, что мне нужно начинать делать paperwork на моих студентов. Файлить док-ты, делать записи в файлах от руки, а потом всё это вносить в компьютер. До конца мая мы не справимся, так что я должна расчитывать на работу в июне. За свой счёт конечно же.   ::  *"*

----------


## Lampada

Мaryshell пишет:    *"* *TAKS is over* 
Небольшие уточнения по предыдущему посту.  ::   Оказывается 59% сдало математику, но до 60% не дотянули и нам *дали шанс* дотянуть тех, кто не сдал, чтобы было точненько 60%. Таких 37 человек в школе. Пересдача математики будет скоро, через две недели, если мне не изменяет память. Эти 37 "счастливчиков" сейчас подтягивают все учителя математики. Решили сделать pull-out program, когда их снимают с менее важных уроков и дают tutorials.  
Как я об этом узнала? У меня отбирают мой кабинет как раз для этих tutorials.   ::  Т.е. им нужен мой кабинет на полторы недели, а больше мест в школе для занятий нет. Меня выселают со всеми моими студентами в актовый зал.   ::  Чем я там с ними заниматься буду полторы недели я не знаю, но условий там совершенно нет. Нет ни столов, но доски, нет учебников. Единственное - могу попросить телевизор с ДВД проигрываетелем (по крайней мере мне пообещали). Я в принципе и так планировала им показать фильм про Китай (кстати, прекраснейшая передача от Discovery Atlas), уже разработала урок, вопросы, упражнения и т.п. Но это максимум на два занятия, а тут полторы недели. Придётся что-то опять готовить дополнительно. Голову ломаю, чем с ними можно там заняться. Но это ещё не все "приятные" новости. Кабинеты забирают не только у меня, но ещё как минимум у одного учителя. Его класс соединят с моим. Вот это ужас. :horror:  Ладно я своих знаю и справляюсь, а тут чужие дети, и даже не ESL students. Будет у меня человек 50 сидеть полторы недели в актовом зале. Уже крыша едет. 
Неделя эта была дурацкая. Меня в этот раз не поставили на проведение экзамена, а направили на "закрытие дырок" в школе.  ::   Т.е. те ученики, которые по каким-то причинам тест этот не сдают, были собраны в кучу и отправлены в актовый зал. Там я и Ms. T., другая учительница ESL, должны были их держать там целый день. В среднем у нас было около 40-50 учеников. Можете представить, что это было. Дети сидели целый день. Выйти нам никуда не разрешали. Мы в первый день потихоньку смогли вырваться на спорт. площадку позади школы, чтобы дети хотя бы размялись, побегали, попрыгали там. Погода сейчас такая хорошая, а у нас как раз 6-классники в тот день были.   ::  
Но... счастье длилось недолго. На нас кто-то "настучал". На следуюший день при нашей попытке выбраться на часик на свежий воздух, приехал на cart сам директор школы и наорал на нас.   ::  Пришлось всем тащиться в актовый зал. Всё что мы могли предложить детям - это кино. Я набрала фильмов в Блокбастере, но сколько можно смотреть кино? Ну три часа, ну пять, а дети там сидели с 8:30 утра до 4 дня. Маялись и они, и мы. Других учителей тоже посадили бейбиситить детей, но им хоть дали кабинеты. Короче говоря, к пятнице напряжение настолько выросло, что в школу утром позвонило 15!!! учителей и сообщило, что они "заболели" и не смогут выйти на работу.  ::   В результате все с утра бегали и пытались найти сабститьют учителей. Администрация была злая, но чего же они ожидали?  ::   
Одного моего ученика арестовали за убийство.   ::  Жалко парня, неплохой был, но связался с gang и это его затянуло на дно. С его слов, его дружки сказали ему, что едут в кино, а на самом деле вооружившись пистолетами поехали пострелять. В результате один убит, трое раненых. Взяли их довольно быстро. Сейчас он в jail сидит и ждёт своего аrraignment. Мы с Ms. T. ходили вчера поговорить с его матерью. Она владеет небольшим сальвадорийским ресторанчиком напротив школы, мы у неё иногда покупаем ланчи. Попросили передать Хосе (имя ученика), чтобы держался. Я помню его сочинения, одни из лучших в классе. Не по грамматике, а по содержанию. От души писал.   ::  Конечно сожалеет, что связался с gang, но мы его предупреждали. Все его в школе предупреждали. А мать жалко, плачет, деньги дикие за юриста платит. Не знаю, чем всё закончится. На следующей неделе зайдём, узнаем, что решили в суде. Хосе всего 15 лет.  ::    
Результаты TAKS 6, 7-х классов будут известны к 20 мая. Тогда и узнаем будет ли школа acceptable или нет. Библиотека наша уже запаковалась на лето. Т.е. все книги убраны с полок. А я детям как раз дала research project делать. Естественно, скорее всего никакого проекта у них не получится. Книг-то негде теперь взять.   ::   
Все эти дни учителям давали списки, где мы должны были подписаться на еду. Администрация решила раскошелиться и обеспечить учителей ланчами.  ::   Обычно ланч состоял в хотдоге. Варёные сосиски на булке, майонез, горчица и солёные огурцы. Но хотя бы что-то. Огорчает фаворитизм. Я пыталась взять хот-дог себе и Ms. T., но поскольку она не подписалась на еду (а её никто и не спросил, я списки увидела совершенно случайно и успела подписаться), то мне взять хот-дог на неё не разрешили. Зато отдельным личностям (с которыми у них хорошие отношения) разрешили взять себе по два-три хотдога. Аж противно. Так и хотелось им этим хотдогом в морду заехать.  ::   
Ещё нам дали стипендии.   ::  Т.е. стипендии раздавали departments, которые, так сказать, in demand и ESL - один из них. Нашу стипендию разделили среди всех, кто относится к ESL. Тут-то я узнала, что у нас оказывается имеется ESL clerk!   ::  И когда я узнала кто это, то ещё больше удивилась. Это оказывается та самая секретарша, которая делает копии по две-три недели. Ms. T. сказала, что когда она попыталась попросить нашего ESL clerk сделать что-то для нас, то та нажаловалась нашему зам. директору и нам запретили эту секретаршу о чём-то вообще просить, потому что она помогает зам. директору и видимо считает себя личной секретаршей зам. директора. Но стипендию она получила. В итоге мне перепало чуть меньше $180 от годовой стипендии. Так что, жить можно!   ::  *"*

----------


## Leof

Сочувствую пятнадцатилетнему Хосе. Это ничего не значит уже для него, но вот, благодаря вашему дневнику в далёкой предалёкой Москве появился кто-то, кто очень сочувствует Хосе и сожалеет, что всё сложилось именно так. Возможно на мою долю выпало не слишком уж много удачи, но мне кажется, что всё-таки чуточку больше удачи и счастливых событий, чем выпало их на долю мальчика по имени Хосе, которого я не знаю, и врятли вобще узнаю когда-нибудь. Но сейчас я почему-то хочу, чтобы чуточку везения, которое мне приписано от рождения природой выпало на долю бедолаги Хосе, и ему это бы помогло. 
Я также, если бы мог, выразил бы свою поддержку его матери. 
Этот пост посвещаю удаче Хосе. Пусть он больше не совершает преступлений и будет молодцом!

----------


## Lampada

Если крутился возле убийства, несколько (а то и больше) лет обеспечено.  Бедная мама.
Маришелка, держись там! Будет отдельная глава в твоей будущей книге.

----------


## maryshell

Спасибо.. Да, Хосе не повезло. По молодости им всем кажется, что с ними-то уж ничего не случится, а жизнь-то вон как доказывает и показывает   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет:  *"* *Life after TAKS* 
Шла в понедельник на работу думая, что отберут у меня кабинет. Я, уже привыкшая к нашей системе "правая рука не знает, что делает левая", решила ещё уточнить. Учительница ответственная за pull-out program сказала, что они решили повременить с кабинетом и я могу спокойно пока там проводить уроки. Ну и замечательно. Я собиралась детям показать кино, заказала телевизор с ДВД проигрывателем. Потащила с утра эту махину к себе в кабинет. Я работаю на втором этаже и тащить приходиться через третье здание, где есть лифт, а потом через проход между зданиям в мой кабинет. 
Начался учебный день. Первый урок прошёл нормально, начался второй. Мы начали смотреть фильм, как вдруг - стук в деврь. Пришли нас выгонять.   ::  Оказывается кабинет таки у меня забирают. Пришлось мне с 25-ю сумашедшими детьми и телевизором опять тащиться через лифт и третье здание в актовый зал.  
Но не тут-то было. Понедельник - праздник 5 мая (cinco de mayo), в актовом зале идёт представление. Нас в актовый зал не пускают. Туда пригласили только "избранных" учителей с классами и мест больше нет. Идти нам больше некуда, все кабинеты заняты, в библиотеке идёт ремонт. Мы просто стояли как сироты с телевизором в коридоре минут 45. Потом я уже не выдержала и пошла поговорить с той учительницей, которая заведует этой pull-out program. Она смилостивилась и уговорила принципала впустить нас в актовый зал. Мы расположились вдоль стены, сидеть было негде. Все бросали на нас косые взгляды. Ну и фиг с ними. Фаворитизм в отношении учителей конечно же добивает.   ::  Другим классам вообще даже не сообщили, что есть какая-то программа на cinco de mayo.  
После программы мне остался ещё один класс. Дети сходят с ума. Экзамены они посдавали, учиться больше незачем. Последний класс вообще не могла даже усадить. Бегали как слоны по актовому залу и не обращали внимание на крики. Дошло уже до того, что мимо проходил зам. директора и услышав мои взывания к порядку тоже зашёл и тоже начал орать - бесполезно. Даже уже зам. директора не слушаются. Одного мальца-зачинщика удалось выловить с помощью проходившей полицейской (слава богу хоть полицейсская форма на них ещё действует) и сразу на 5 дней в SRC.  
В тот же день в обед ко мне подошли и сказали, что у нас будет field trip на концерт завтра с 8 утра и мне нужно до конца рабочего дня составить список тех, кто поедет из моих детей, обзвонить их родителей и выдать док-т на разрешение. Я, высунув язык, весь свой ланч бегала, выискивала детей, звонила с переводчиком родителям. Отобрала из своего класса 30 самых хороших учеников. Ещё 30 человек ехали от Ms. T* класса и ещё 20 от моей координаторши. Итого 80 детей на меня и Ms. T.   ::  Но хоть радовало, что впервые за несколько лет дети поедут на field trip.  
На следующее утро в 7:50 мы уже стояли с нашими детьми и ждали автобуса. Тут нас вызывают по переговорнику. Оказывается, несмотря на то, что нас послали на концерт, нам не нашли никаких substitute для детей, которые не едут с нами. Я аж ушам не поверила. Почему мы должны сами себе искать заместителей учителя и почему нам об этом говорят за 10 минут до отхода автобуса? Это вообще дело администрации.   ::  Но конечно же это никого не волнует. В итоге бегали мы, искали куда приткнуть остальных детей и в результате опоздали. Автобусы отошли на час позже и приехали мы самыми последними. Из-за нашей школы начало концерта оттягивали, было очень стыдно. Опоздали мы ещё потому, что к нашим детям так и норовили примкнуть чужие мимопроходящие в школе ученики. Отлавливать их было сложно, они смешивались с толпой. Нам помогало аж 3 секретарши и координатор магнет программы, которая собственно и устраивала эту поездку. 
Ехали до концерта около часа, он находился в другом конце города. Всё было абсолютно бесплатно для детей и даже выдали ланч: сэндвич, яблоко и бутылку воды. Концерт был классный. Приехали известные диджеи, певцы и танцоры. Танцевали хип-хоп, пели рэп и современную попсу. Что ещё надо ребёнку? Дети ушли оттуда довольные и всем ещё напоследок выдали по майке с логотипом концерта. В школу мы вернулись уже ближе к концу дня.   ::   
Остальные дни я провела с детьми в актовом зале. Правда, в течение недели было ещё пару выступлений в актовом зале, но я упросила, чтобы нас не выгоняли, а дали тихо посидеть и посмотреть на задних рядах. Ешё предстоит следующая неделя. Вернее её часть.   ::   
В четверг, проходя через кафетерий, увидела координатора магнет программы, ту самую что устроила этот field trip. Я поздоровалась с ней, а она что-то буркнула и косо на меня посмотрела. Я не поняла в чём дело, подошла. Она мне говорит, мол, я вас ждала с Ms. T. после поездки, но так и не увидела. Я ничего не поняла. Для чего ждала - спрашиваю её. А она мне - ждала пока вы мне выразите благодарность за то, что я разрешила вашим детям поехать на концерт. У меня челюсть упала. Во-первых, мы её не упрашивали взять наших детей на концерт, она сама нам предложила. А во-вторых, это её работа - обеспечивать детям разностороннее развитие, тем более ей для этого выделаются деньги, а детей за три года никуда ни разу не вывозили. И благодарить её за то, что она соблаговолила наконец-то сделать свою работу....слов нет, одни эмоции.   ::  *"*

----------


## Cocos

Ну и как?  Выразили вы ей свою благодарность?   ::

----------


## maryshell

> Ну и как?  Выразили вы ей свою благодарность?

 Буркнула thank you. А чего делать?   ::

----------


## Leof

У
жас 
Всё одновременно настолько близко к жизни, как и совершенно невероятно. Это надо постараться, чтобы собрать столько проблем в одной школе. Со стороны - ад кромешный! Видимо у Маришэл иммунитет выработался. Я бы точно умер, а потом бы ещё и сошёл с ума!

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет:     *"* *2 more weeks left* 
Недели бегут. Осталось ещё 2 недельки, даже полторы.   ::  
На прошлой неделе давала своим final tests. Размеры невнимательности просто поражают. На вопрос Who is a leader of a school несколько человек в каждом классе умудрились выбрать не то, что нужно.   Ответы были: proof, choice, trend, principal. Когда я мужу показала вопросы, он сказал, дык первые 3 даже не people. А вот мои умудрились повыбирать кого угодно, вернее что угодно, но не principal. Глядят в книгу, видят фигу называется.  ::   
У меня с одной из училок вышел конфликт. Одна из моих учениц довольно неплохо работает в классе. Работает, хотя у неё очень большие пробелы в знаниях. Но всё-таки старается, работу в классе делает, домашку приносит. Ну не всегда правильно, чего поделаешь. Нагнать и закрыть эти все пробелы пока нереально. При просмотре её оценок, я заметила, что за последний grade cycle (последние 6 недель) ей училка по science поставила 50%, т.е. это F и ниже некуда.   ::  У нас 50% - это самый bottom. Я чуть не упала. Забила тревогу. Ученицу расспросила, она сама не знает, откуда 50% взялось. Я обычно ставлю 50% своим ученикам, если они вообще ничего не делают: ни работу в классе, ни домашку, ни проэктов, ноль полнейший. Ну даже если она не принесла проэкт и пару домашек, F получить - это надо постараться. Ведь хотя бы за работу в классе она могла бы 60% набрать. Я настрочила имейл училке по science, задав вопрос, почему она ей 50% дала. Причём все остальные оценки по той же science до этого у ученицы были в районе 80-85%. Как они могли так резко упасть до 50% за последние 6 недель?  :dontknow: Приходит ответ - одно предложение: "She is nice, but she is really a low student". Не поняла. И что теперь, за это F давать? Отослала ей опять сообщение, мол, что значит low student? Я бы её low student никак не назвала бы, хотя да, соглашусь, что она not the strongest and brightest, но работу она делает. И почему это 6 недель назад она не была low student и получала 80%, а вдруг она стала low?  ::   
Ответа не пришло, зато училка заявилась ко мне сама. Настроена была очень агрессивно: "Эта девочка тупая (not smart) и у неё совершено не развито логическое мышление, IQ у неё ниже плинтуса и ей не стоит расчитывать на высокие оценки, потому что она даже не может выполнить работу в классе, большинство её ответов неправильные. Например, я её спросила из чего сделано пеперони, а она даже не смогла мне ответить, что сделала она из  свинины. У неё в голове не выстраиваются причинно-следственные связи, и я таким студентам просто так B and A не раздаю."  
Я после такой тирады впала в ступор. И что, спрашиваю её, у неё теперь всегда из-за этого будут 50% что-ли? А как же participation factor, она же не виновата, что у неё IQ низкое (хотя я с этим категорически не согласна)? А я, говорит училка, вообще никаких баллов за participation не даю. О как.. В итоге ни до чего мы не договорились. Оценку она исправить не хочет. Я осталась злая.   ::  Причём эта училка по science совершенно отпетым лентяям намного больше 50% дала. Видимо за их IQ, котороe она высчитала. Я даже сначала думала пойти пожаловатся зам. директору о ситуации, но плюнула. С ученицей поговорила, объяснила (другими слвами конечно же) что и как. Она очень расстроилась. Вот такие учителя потом всё желание у детей учиться отбивают.  ::   
Другая училка снизила оценку одному из моих лучших учеников. Я тоже ей настрочила имейл, мол, за что снизили? Он идёт на gifted and talanted program, ему 70% никак нельзя получить.  Оказывается он ей не принёс project, потому что в тот день, когда был deadline, я его выбрала для нашей field trip (я удружила, можно сказать).   ::  Я попросила не может ли она дать ему шанс, всё таки ведь не прогулял он день, а наоборот, за отличия в учёбе ездил от школы на концерт. Тем более, что проэкт у него есть и готов. Нет, говорит, никаких ему поблажек.   ::  Вот пропустил день, будет знать на будущее. Млин.. Я после этих двух случаев думала кого-нибудь придушу.   :z_mad: Ну как так можно?? Ведь учителя, неужели не могут войти в положение и готовы ребёнку всё будущее перечеркнуть. Тем более не просто там какой-то ученик, а один из лучших, не лодырь, с идеальным поведением. Пришлось объяснять ученику, что я собствено и есть причина его плохой оценки. Если бы я его не выбрала на field trip, то проблем бы и не было.   ::   
На той неделе в четверг отдала кое-что раскопировать на эту неделю. Учебники у нас забрали, учить не на чем, приходится делать распечатки. Прихожу сегодня на работу, а распечатки не готовы. Ну наверное за столько времени работы я удивляться не должна, но всё равно, зло берёт. Я планировала, а они ничего не распечатали. Пришлось бегом что-то на ходу выдумывать. Смотрели с ними educational movie про Middle Ages. 
На моём дежурcтве в столовке сегодня была жуткая драка.   ::  Девчёнка (7 класс) бутузила какого-то 8-классника. Причём девка здоровенная, выше меня ростом. Я на неё напрыгнула сзади, еле удержала пока помошь подошла. Толпа как всегда собралась, все орут, еле продралась сквозь всех.  
Результаты экзаменов пришли. В целом сдали все неплохо, но до уровня acceptable школе не хватило всего лишь 1%. Одна надежда на summer school, потому что 7-классникам можно будет ещё раз пересдать экзамен и добрать этот 1%. Причём директор школы несмотря на это говорил об огромном достижении. Таких результатов экзаменов как в этом году, в школе не было за последние 20 лет. Это впервые мы побили свои же рекорды (хехе..7 класс математику сдали только 48%, вот тебе и рекорды). 
Звучит вроде ободряюще, а на самом деле тошнит от системы. Всё делается для показухи, лишь бы натянуть по процентам сдачу этих тестов. Они как сделали в этом году... Из  8-классников, кто не сдал математику, отобрали тех, у кого шансы сдать математику если позанимаются с тьютором выше всего. Отобрали их и запихали в ту самую pull-out program. С ними чуть ли не индивидуально стали заниматься учителя, даже наняли для этого дела дополнительных учителей математики и дали компьютеры (notebooks)! Звучит хорошо, но..остальные дети-то им по боку.   ::  Во время всех этих кочеваний в актовом зале я разговорилась с одним из своих учеников, который сказал, что очень хочет пойти в high-school и хочет сдать TAKS math, но боится сам по себе не сможет подготовится. Он тоже хочет в pull-out program. Почему, мол, одних отобрали, а меня нет, я же хочу, сам. It's not fair. Сам он не глупый, смог бы сдать, если бы кто-то его подтянул. Я побежала к pull-out program coordinator, начала просить, чтобы его в какой-нибудь класс по подготовке засунули. Та ни в какую. После долгих препираний я её всё-таки убедила. Она сказала, к какому учителю его отправить. Я настрочила записку, где всё объяснила и попросила учителя взять его в класс (это была пятница) в понедельник. К сожалению, он поздно ко мне обратился и понедельник был последний день программы, но они делали обширный review и он бы ему однозначно помог. В понедельнимя его не видела, во вторник была сдача экзамена. В среду я его выловила и спросила помогло ли ему review. Представляете мой шок, когда он сказал, что даже после того, как он дал мою записку учителю, она всё равно его выгнала. Сказала, что места для него нет и вообще..раньше нужно было думать. А по лицу видно, что он уже совершенно разочаровался в этой системе и никому не верит. Если уж учителя наплевать до такой степени на то, как ученики получают знaния, то чего можно требовать с самих учеников?  ::   
Другого моего ученика сняли с нашей field trip. Я так хотела, чтобы он поехал. Он не excellent student, но он, как мне кажется, находится на распутье, ему нельзя потерять желание к учёбе и эта поездка для него была бы стимулом к учёбе. Он был рад поехать, сидел сияющий. А наша администрация сняла его, потому что он не сдал TAKS math. Объяснив это тем, что он должен заниматься в той самой pull-out program и подтягивать математику для пересдачи. Я его нашла на следующий день to say sorry, что так получилось. А он сказал, что его даже в pull-out program не пустили. Т.е. и на концерт не пустили, и в pull-out program.   ::  
После всего этого руки опускаются. У меня в классе есть один лодырь, который уже 3 год сидит в 6 классе и уже остаётся на второй год опять. Т.е. 4 года в 6 классе - все рекорды побиты. Поведение ужасное. Я никак не могу связаться с его родителями. Оказывается не только я, но и counselor тоже. Родители не берут трубку (подозрения у меня, что телефон дан левый). Я уже устала отсылать referral forms на него в офис. Сколько не отсылала, никаких SRC он не получал. После сегодняшнего урока не выдержала, потому что совсем обнаглел. Знает, что остаётся на воторй год и на всё наплевать. Огрызается, выходит без спроса из класс и т.п. Пошла сегодня к секретарше и заставила её выдать мне информацию, сколько раз он был в SRC за весь год. Ха..всего один раз!!! За весь год!! Несмотря на мои многочисленные формы. И секретарша по секрету добавила, что не надо больше форм отсылать. Всё равно уже никто ничего делать не будет, мол, до конца года всего осталось две недели. И ученичёк этот всё прекрасно знает. Хвастается этим. Мне сегодня заявил, мол давай на спор на деньги, что ты мне ничего не сделаешь. Какого это выслушивать! И ведь прав..   ::  *"*

----------


## Lampada

До слёз обидно за детей.  Они из-за таких бездушных учителей теряют последнюю веру в себя.  
Хорошо, что ты документируешь хоть что-то.  Может, удастся когда-нибудь их где-то пропечатать и припечатать.  
Одно утешение, что детей согревает твоя теплота и они ощущают на себе твою добросердечность.

----------


## Rtyom

Честно сказать, я в полном шоке. Даже слов нет всё это комментировать.

----------


## Cocos

Ну если это войдёт в историю, то и я вставлю пять копеек.   ::  
Не школа, а какой-то дурдом! А все проблемы, судя по всему, оттого, что родителям-гастрбайтерам глубоко наплевать на своих детей. Спихнули на государство и ручки умыли: воспитуйте, мол.

----------


## glumworks

Очень интересный рассказ. Большое спасибо.
У меня есть небольшой педагогический опыт - я работал в ВДЦ "Океан" - крупный детский центр, куда вроде бы попадали дети "лучшие из лучших", а после я работал в сельском ПТУ, где в классе была треть условно осужденных, один разбился, одного судят за убийство, а угон автомобиля - обычное дело. Так же как и у вас многие учащиеся связаны с gangs (общаком по-нашему). Многие проблемы мне кажутся знакомыми.
Но ваша школа действительно разительно отличается. Педагогический коллектив с его закулисной возней и интригами - это естественная вещь на самом деле. 
Хотелось бы заметить, что у нас, например, я мог спокойно отпускать детей когда мне вздумается, проводить уроки как мне вздумается, и т.д. Часто, особенно в теплую погоду, уроки проводились на улице, в парке. Несколько раз ходили в походы со всей походной романтикой. Приятно отметить, что даже в нашем мрачном сельском ПТУ работа с детьми поставлена значительно лучше, чем в описываемой вами школе - у нас обязательное посещение ледовых пещер, сплав по реке и масса экскурсий на которые должны попасть максимум учащихся. Про питание я вообще молчу - любой ребенок вне зависимости от социального положения получает обед из трех блюд - традиционное первое, второе, третье, которые стоят учителю около 40 рублей то что у вас на фото не идет ни в какое сравнение с тем, что получают учащиеся у нас. Плюс, если ребенок изъявил желание жить в общежитии, то ему предоставляется завтрак и ужин.
Проблем с администрацией на порядок меньше. Не смотря на то что профсоюз не работает в принципе, уволить вас не продлив контракт никто не может - я уволился сам, так как сильно испортил отношения с коллективом своим свободомыслием и меня не устраивала оплата в 6 тысяч рублей в месяц. Кстати, это очень верный стимул для администрации зубами цеплятся за каждого работника...  :: 
С другой стороны - я мужчина, а потому проблем с уважением и дисциплиной на уроках у меня никогда не возникало. Опять же, я преподавал информатику, а у обделенных в этом плане детей появляется просто таки страсть к предмету... Потому я вам только могу посочуствовать. 
А вот о детях.. Знаете, мне кажется что сама система не предназначена для работы с такими детьми. Главным образом потому, что они носители другого языка и вообще должны учиться в испанских школах, находясь в своей культуре. Это очень большая проблема для иммигрантов. Тем более это гетто - преступность и низкий уровень жизни... Здесь нужны не просто преподаватели - здесь нужны профессиональные учителя-воспитатели с огромным коррекционным опытом, а описанная система запугивания принципиально не эффективна. 
Позволю себе несколько вопросов, так как очень интересно знать:
1. Кто заставляет детей посещать школу?
2. Работает ли у вас дифференциальная система обучения (в моем случае, это когда и двоечник и отличник могут получить хорошую оценку за выполнение разных по уровню задания)?
3. Есть ли в вашей школе учителя, к которым дети на урок идут с радостью, и не нарушают дисциплину? 
P.S. Я не выдержал работы преподавателем, проработав около четырех лет в этой среде и уволился. Мне кажется преподаватель, а лучше учитель - это призвание. И важным моментом задесь является отсутствие моментального результата. Я знаю прекраснейшую учительницу, к которй ее ученики приходят в гости уже с детьми и всегда ее благодарят - "с детьми" - это большой срок.. Результат через десяток лет.  ::

----------


## maryshell

> Позволю себе несколько вопросов, так как очень интересно знать:
> 1. Кто заставляет детей посещать школу?

 С 1 по 8 класс заставляет государство.   ::  Школа обязательна (помните как у нас в СССР было).   

> 2. Работает ли у вас дифференциальная система обучения (в моем случае, это когда и двоечник и отличник могут получить хорошую оценку за выполнение разных по уровню задания)?

  Я лично с таким не сталкивалась, но это не значит, что такого нет. У нас тут нет единой госудаственной школьной программы. Можно сказать, отдельный школьный район (school district) сам создаёт свою программу и она может значительно отличаться от программы соседнего района. Имеются конечно же определённые федеральные ориентиры (например к 3 классу все ученики должны научиться умножать 3 значные числа), а вот как к этим ориентирам школы идут - это на усмотрение школ.
Плюс ещё у нас имеется так называемый Бушевский Акт - No Child Left Behind Act - суть которого состоит в том, чтобы всех вытягивать на один уровень. Т.е. никто не должен ползти позади и пока этого отстающего не подтянут на общий уровень, другие скорее всего не сдвинутся. Акт этот очень сильно критиковался и сейчас повсеместно пишутся статьи о его провале.   

> 3. Есть ли в вашей школе учителя, к которым дети на урок идут с радостью, и не нарушают дисциплину?

  Я не знаю, честно говоря. Ситуация тут довольно странная. Есть дети которые любят определённых учителей, но вот учиться они не хотят. Те. на уроки к этим учителям ходят, ведут себя даже вполне прилично, но не учатся. Мальчики, знаю, очень любят ходить на уроки труда к учителю-мужчине, который учит их вырезать вещи из дерева и т.п. Т.е. физический труд многих привлекает больше, чем академический.   ::     

> я мог спокойно отпускать детей когда мне вздумается, проводить уроки как мне вздумается, и т.д. Часто, особенно в теплую погоду, уроки проводились на улице, в парке.

 Мы не можем отпускать детей с одним учителем за пределы территории школы. Если что-то случится, то родители подадут в суд, а учителя лишат лицензии. Рисковать этим никто не хочет. Но это касательно 1-8 классов. В старшей школе с этим попроще, говорят. По закону при выходах за территорию школы должна удерживаться пропорция один учитель на 5 учеников.   

> Главным образом потому, что они носители другого языка и вообще должны учиться в испанских школах, находясь в своей культуре.

 Я так не считаю. Я думаю они наоборот должны как можно быстрее ассимилироваться к новой культуре и языку, ведь это их новая страна, где они будут жить всю жизнь.

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет:  *"**Последние две недели* 
Пролетели быстро, отчасти потому что меня частично сняли с занятий и посадили за оформление документации.   ::  Я планировала провести последние занятия с детьми, попрощаться, сделать им party, но не вышло. Хорошо что хоть успела урвать телевизор с видеомагнитофоном. Можно было кино им показать (и чем-то занять substitute teachers), а то последние две недели делать было вообще нечего. Учебники у нас уже давно забрали. 
Из документации нам нужно было заполнить LEP folders на всех наших учеников. Заполнять нужно ручками на каждого в отдельности. Т.е. доставать файлы, выписывать оценки за все тесты и выносить решение о том, exiting студент программу ESL или остаётся ещё на год. Если остаётся, то на какой идёт уровень. Обычно если ученик написал TELPAS на Advanced High и сдал TAKS reading, то его можно вывести из программы.  
Так вот, смотрю я на результаты одного своего ученика, того самого что я пыталась продвинуть на Gifted and Talanted program. TAKS and Stanford сдал на отлично, по TELPAS получил Advanced High, т.е. по всем параметрам он не только exiting ESL, но и переходит в следующий (7-ой) класс. Однако, несмотря на это, смотрю отметка стоит, что он оставлен на второй год в 6 классе!!   ::  Я начала бегать, узнавать в чём дело. Оказывается причина по которой он оставлен на второй год - excessive absences. Я точно знаю, что он не прогуливал. Нашла его, выспросила. Оказывается его мамаша срывала с уроков без повода (можно только с разрешением от врача или документально подтверждёная absence). Т.е. например ей надо в магазин в час дня ехать и она понимает, что не успеет вернуться и забрать сына со школы в 4 дня, ну она его и срывала с уроков в обед.   ::  Но несмотря на это, он всё равно всё сдал. Я побежала к координаторше занимающейся прогулами. Оказывается мамаша эта уже известна такими своими действиями и на момент моего с координаторшей разговора она была в суде (за truancy тут судят - truancy is a crime). Дали ей probation. Вот эта дура-мамаша ребёнку, можно сказать, всё будущее перечеркнула.  :z_mad: В итоге написали мы прошение (recommendation) в школьный комитет, чтобы они, несмотря на пропуски, разрешили мальчику перейти в 7 класс. Но вот с Gifted and Talanted не знаю получится у него или нет. Вполне возможно шансов уже не будет.  :tears:  
В конце последней недели дети успокоились, даже как-то необычно было. Потом понесли мне плакаты с подписями и признаниями в любви. Хм..где эти плакаты были в начале учебного года??   ::  Ну и под конец мне стало намного легче. Уже знала что и как работает, чего ожидать, как на них давить и держать в узде. Конечно же идеальных результатов в поведении у меня не получилось (да, наверное, и не получится так, как у некоторых учителей - в силу сами-знаете-каких причин  ::  ), но уверена, что в следующем году будет нааааамного легче. Уже знаю какие планы писать и на что делать упор.  :P Дети интересовались возвращаюсь ли я и, услышав положительный ответ, кивали головами. Наверное думали, что я до конца года ещё уйду. А фигушки.   ::  Будут меня до середины сентября точно терпеть. 
С директором школы поговорила. Меня даже похвалили и сказали, что несколько человек предложили сделать меня координатором на следующий год   ::  (ещё чего не хватало). Правда потом меня попросили последнюю неделю мая и первую неделю июня поработать overtime, чтобы закончить документацию, чем сейчас и занимаюсь.   ::  Но это уже без детей и совсем другая история. *"*

----------


## Cocos

> Я так не считаю. Я думаю они наоборот должны как можно быстрее ассимилироваться к новой культуре и языку, ведь это их новая страна, где они будут жить всю жизнь.

 Надо же так не любить свою родину!    ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by maryshell  Я так не считаю. Я думаю они наоборот должны как можно быстрее ассимилироваться к новой культуре и языку, ведь это их новая страна, где они будут жить всю жизнь.   Надо же так не любить свою родину!

 Чисто советский подход.   ::  
Хорошо, что двуязычные американцы такого не понимают и могут спокойно любить, что хотят: и их новую родину и страну, в которой родились.

----------


## maryshell

> Надо же так не любить свою родину!

 Ну если это сделать на примере России, то, скажем, какие-нибудь китайцы иммигрировавшие в Россию, говоряшие только на китайском и не изучаюшие русский наверное вызвали бы бурю негативных эмоций от коренного населения по поводу отказа от ассимиляции. Или нет?   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Ассимиляция должна быть полной. Или в другой стране жить нечего. В идеале, ничего о прошлой жизни иммигранта напоминать не должно.

----------


## Cocos

> Ассимиляция должна быть полной. Или в другой стране жить нечего. В идеале, ничего о прошлой жизни иммигранта напоминать не должно.

 Золотые слова! Нечего одной жопой на двух стульях сидеть!   ::  
Развели чайна-таунов..!

----------


## maryshell

> [олотые слова! Нечего одной жопой на двух стульях сидеть!   
> Развели чайна-таунов..!

 Ассимиляция не означает полный отказ от родной культуры   ::

----------


## Lampada

Ничего себе!   ::   Guns for Texas school's teachers

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* пишет: 
" У меня новые идеи по поводу того как улучшить процесс преподавания. :law:  
Кстати, на наш техасский мин. образования подали в суд. Суд признал, что мы not in compliance со стандартами штата по ESL. Штату дали до января исправить положение (три раза ха).  Теперь нас переучивают как нужно преподавать (ага, как всегда виноваты учителя). На прошлой неделе отсидела три дня на трейнинге, где объясняли new type of instruction (SIOP model). Так шта..с новыми веяниями обратно в класс.   ::  "

----------


## Lampada

*Мaryshell* пишет: 
"Вчера нам выдали наши штатовские эвальюации. Наш дистрикт рассматривает с каким score студент приходит ко мне в класс, даёт примерный score, который дистрикт хочет от него получить по прошествии года в моём классе, потом, после окончания года, делает assessment по новым scores студентов (полученных от сдачи экзамена по English) и выдаёт мне мой рейтинг: exceeded expectations, need more work, etc. По результатам у меня все мои ученики, кроме 19 студентов showed significant growth. Т.е. они не только встретили поставленный дистриктом критерий, но и перепрыгнули его.  :elefant: " 
"  в голове так и не укладывается как это так вышло, что они всё сдали хорошо...  ::  я была уверена, что больше половины завалит английский "

----------


## Lampada

Мaryshell  пишет: 
" Нам сегодня выдали списки учеников. Я думала в том году было плохо, но в этом похоже ещё хуже. Самый маленький класс у меня - 41 ученик. В основном классы по 50 учеников. Мама...   ::   :tears: Преподавать ESL  в классе одновременно 50-ти ученикам - это нечто большее, чем извращение   ::  
Столов у меня столько нет, всего на 30 человек. Соседние учителя сказали отдадут свои, ну может ещё человек на 10. А насчёт остальных администрация сказала - сади их просто на пол, мол, а что делать.   ::   Так и будем учить, блин.. "

----------


## Lampada

Мaryshell пишет:   
"У нас сегодня проводили gang awareness training. Ну ооочень интересно.   ::  Подробнее опишу позже, а пока на закуску - новая policy нашего (и других) ISD. Детям не разрешается носить baggy pants и рубахи должны быть всегда заправлены, чтобы было видно belt line на штанах.   ::  
Watch on youtube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZqKGqLQsnc  "

----------


## Lampada

*Maryshell* пишет: 
" Ну вот, продолжаю про gangs.  :: 
Пoскольку в нашей школе (и районе) существует около 3 основных gangs, то на них и был упор. Хотя думаю другие не сильно отличаются. 
Кстати, для не знающих, быть member of a gang is completely legal. Т.е. всё это вполне легально и ученики могут свободно говорить об этом и относить себя к определённой gang. Но нельзя показывать принадлежность к gang в школе через татуировки, цвета и т.п.(согласно school policy) и нельзя иметь дела в школе с никакой criminal activity. А так пожалуйста, ходи и говори, что ты какой-нить white supremacy gang member.   ::   
Упор трейнинга делался для учителей. Нас обучали как определять относится ли ребёнок к gang и к какой. Две gangs у нас hispanic, а одна black. Основные приметы - татуировки. Ученики обычно их рисуют ручкой, особенно на пальцах и руках. Теперь тату запрещено показывать в школе. Иначе к прин ::  сипалу и с мылом в туалет. Very Happy
Потом handsigns. У каждой gang свои handsigns, которые конечно постянно меняются, но их сразу видно. Пример (см. видео) handsigns, т.е. это они так "разговаривают". Иногда сразу видно по фото. Многие приклеивают фото себя и друзей к своим папкам или тетрадям. На них сразу видно по тому как они складывают руки или пальцы относятся ли они к gang или нет.  watch here 
Ну и конечно цвета. Это особенно будут изгонять в этом году. Каждая gang имеет свой цвет. Синий, красный, чёрный и т.п. Если ты относишся к gang, у которой синий цвет, то ты никогда не будешь пользоваться чёрным. Банданы обычно показывают принадлжность по цвету, но их запретили носить в прошлом году. Теперь ученики изголяются. Начали носить цветные ремни.   Сам ремень длиной в несколько метров. Во время урока они его закручивают вокруг талии в несколько раз, а после звонка выпускают с одной стороны такой вот "хвост" ремня (вкупе с рубахой до колен). Ремень выглядывает из под подола рубахи и видно к какой gang ученик относится. Самый простой способ учителя узнать относится ли ученик к gang - это предложить ручку например синего цвета. Если цвет gang ученика чёрный, то он её ни за что не возьмёт. А если ты эту ручку ему кинешь, то он отпрыгнет как от огня. Короче говоря, способы определения имеются. 
Потом алфавит и написание. У каждой gang свой алфавит и своё написание букв. Тут-то я и попала как дурочка.  ::   Они когда писали свои работы и писали букву "Е" задом наперёд, то я думала это мода такая (ну как мы в тинйджерстве приукрашали наш handwriting), а оказывается это принадлежность к определённой gang. А учителя, не зная (как я), думая, что работа хорошая, вешают иx на стены, тем самым провозглашая как бы, что этот класс принадлжит определённой gang.  ::   
Завтра ученикам буду зачитывать новый code of conduct...хехе...посмотрим, чем это закончится.     ::   "
________________________ 
1 сентября 2008  *Первая неделя*   
В понедельник вышли на учёбу ученики. До этого с 11 августа нас гоняли на всякие trainings. В принципе половина была совершенно не нужна, а другая половина довольно интересная. 
В нашей школе после всяческих терзаний решили таки оставить классы по 90 минут. Итого у меня в день три класса по 90 минут, плюс дежурства. Во время trainings было много речей о том, как мы "победили, побеждаем и побеждать будем". Но на деле конечно же будет иначе. Как сказала одна из наших учителей - администрация заранее set us up for failure.   ::   
Первые два дня был совершенный дурдом. Пришло очень много 6-классников из elementary. Маленькие такие, забитые, перепуганные (эх, куда всё это через несколько недель денется  ::  ). Первые два дня у нас вместо уроков была отработка directions. Чтобы дети знали куда идти, так как кампус у нас огромный. Плюс мне дали классное руководство, опять в 8 классе. Т.е. у нас в первый день было 2 часа классного руководства, потом первая пара как обычно (90 мин), а остальные уроки по 15 минут. Достаточно, чтобы дети только успели добежать с одного конца школы в другой. Заполняли кучу бумажек.   ::  
Изначально мне дали в классы по 50 человек. Я ходила жаловалась и они кое-какие классы таки раскидали. Но всё равно самый большой класс 42 человека. Стульев и столов не хватает. Я кое-как нашла несколько столов и несколько стульев. Дети помогли всё принести, но некоторым писать приходится на коленях. Я даже умудрилась (вот что значит второй год работы - уже всё знаешь  ::  ) урвать на неделю LCD проектор, с помощью которого смогла пару классов попреподавать. Проектор правда у меня в пятницу отобрали. Сказали попользовалась и хватит, дай другим. Других много, а проекторов всего 5 на всю школу.  
С поведением на порядок легче  ::  . Видимо знание того, что я не первый год в этой школе работаю сказывается. 6-классники, те вообще боятся чего-то пока делать. Для них всё новое. Они мне даже в своих первых сочинениях написали, что они like to learn. Я аж чуть не прослезилась. Нет, чтобы их отделить от 8-классников, чтобы толк какой-то был. А то сейчас насмотрятся на поведение более старших классов и всё..прощай невинность.   ::  Основные проблемы только с теми, кто у меня был в прошлом году. Но их в моих классах не много и я сразу приняла радикальные меры - звонила родителям с первого же дня. Мне в этот раз повезло, в соседнем кабинете учитель испанского. Если что, я к ней с телефоном, она помогает переводить.  
Книг выдали мало. Одного уровня всего штук 13-15, я даже считать не стала, сразу видно чт мало. Другого уровня 30 штук. А классы у меня больше 30 человек.   ::  Т.е. использовать учебники не сильно получится. Да я и так собиралась использовать учебники по минимуму, потому что уровень не тот. Начала пока с фонетики и объяснения про language registers. С копиями такие же проблемы. Принесла книжку раскопировать, а мне сказали, что либо страницы вырывай, либо приноси уже скопированые страницы, потому что они не хотят тратить время с книгой у копировальной машины пере листывая страницы и кладя её на стекло. Пока копирую либо сама дома, либо хожу в Office Depot и делаю transparencies. 
У нас так же ввели новую компьютерную систему выставления оценок. Кое-как натренировали учителей, но сказали, что могут быть сбои, так что оценки нужно выставлять вручную в журнале всё равно. Т.е. двойная работа.   ::   
Вот, кстати, фото. Делала до начала занятий. Пока ещё чистый и почти новенький класс. Меня в этом году переселили в temporary building (aka трейлер), поближе к другим ESL учителям."

----------


## delog

Мой любимый, с тех пор как я стал учителем, афоризм: кого боги хотят покарать, того они делают педагогом. Я, конечно, работаю не в таких ужасных условиях, но близких (вплоть до вызова полиции). Неблагодарная это работа, поверьте мне... и Maryshell... Интересно, как долго она продержалась? Я вот уже не могу.

----------


## Lampada

> .. и Maryshell... Интересно, как долго она продержалась? Я вот уже не могу.

 В этой школе она продержалась один год с небольшим, а сейчас она дома с маленькой дочкой.

----------


## Amix

Читала это весь день. Действительно, хоть фильм снимай   ::  
Даже какая-то гордость за русских   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Читала это весь день. Действительно, хоть фильм снимай   
> Даже какая-то гордость за русских

 Ой, как за неё приятно!  Я ей передам.

----------


## sober

Lampada, передайте, пожалуйста, и мое восхищение таким человеком! 
Это как надо любить детей, чтобы работать в таких условиях и искать и находить в них хорошее, погребенное под слоем наносов. 
Maryshell, Вы настоящий учитель!
Думаю, что многие из тех учеников, кто внешне не показывает особого расположения, и через годы будут вспоминать Вас!

----------


## Lampada

Maryshell ответила:
"Спасибо ...  Времени не было заглядывать на тот форум. Рада, что кому-то нравится читать. "

----------


## NeD

жуть, просто слов нет

----------


## Lampada

Ой, Маришелкину эпопею обсуждают, и она там же, начиная с 6-ой страницы, отвечает на вопросы:   http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051605661#comments

----------


## Ленивец

Прошу Maryshell дать разрешение на английский перевод - для использования на англоязычных форумах.

----------


## Ленивец

deleted

----------


## Lampada

http://forum.ourprivate.net/viewtopic.p ... &start=500 
23 декабря 2009  *Maryshell* пишет:
...
"Народ, я от такого "внимания" в последние два дня просто вяну...  ::  Не думала что мои записки так разнесут по всему инету, а то, чес слово, не постила бы тут. Повесила бы в закрытом разделе и не дергалась.  Не хватало ещё, чтобы тут передрались все кому не лень.   

> А Маришелка по семейным обстоятельствам вроде ушла.
> Маришель - так ведь? Или больше сложности со страховкой и проч. роль сыграли?

 Алл, всех очень интересует факт того что же со мной произошло. Поскольку эту ссылку читают как основную, то отпишусь сюда. А произошло то, что я забеременела (незапланированно).   ::  По закону нашего школьного округа, мне, чтобы получить декрет, нужно было отработать определённое количество часов (около 1200 в году, точно не помню). Мне не хватило буквально совсем чуток. Т.е. официального декрета с сохранением места мне не дали.   ::  Меня отправили на leave of absence (естественно неоплачиваемый) с частичной потерей соц. пакета и перехода медицинкой страховки на COBRA. Я приняла это как знак свыше и решила посидеть с ребёнком дома до начала след. учебного года. А в начале след. учебного года грянул кризис. Ситуацию с работой в стране вы знаете. 
Работу искала в нормальных школах, но безрезультатно, все держаться за свои места, кучу учителей уволили за неимением бюджетных средств. Мне предложили вернуться в мою школу, а так же предложили работу в другой школе, более плохой чем моя (сам директор школы мне так сказал). С ребёнком, учёбой (я учусь по вечерам) и всем остальным я знаю, что не потяну работу в такой школе, тем более там работа была на две ставки, но платили как за одну. А работать абы как, лишь бы зарплату получать, я не хочу, считаю это нечестным по отношению к ученикам и вообще не профессиональным. Поэтому в итоге стала искать работу "лишь бы где", но с более щадящим графиком, чтобы хватало времени на ребёнка и учёбу. Так что сейчас работаю в универе. Так же большую роль играл соц пакет. В школьном округе, в котором я работала, соц пакет ужасный просто. Особенно медстраховка. В универе где я сейчас работаю - совсем другое дело. Оставаться в сфере преподавания планирую, только смотрю на несколько другое направление.   ::  "   

> Маришелкина школа - это отнюдь не показатель образовательной системы в США. Это грустный показатель конкретной школы в неблагополучном районе.

 ..., да!!! Я об этом писала и пишу, но народ не видит и думает, что это везде так   ::     

> Говорю Вам, в РФ сейчас приблизительно тоже самое! За исключением языкового барьера.

 Да, спасибо, я начала вашу ссылку читать.  ::  "
...

----------


## Lampada

> Прошу Maryshell дать разрешение на английский перевод - для использования на англоязычных форумах.

 Маришелке эта идея не нравится.  Так что разрешения на перевод не дано.

----------


## Ленивец

> Originally Posted by Ленивец  Прошу Maryshell дать разрешение на английский перевод - для использования на англоязычных форумах.   Маришелке эта идея не нравится.  Так что разрешения на перевод не дано.

 что же, спасибо за организацию оперативного ответа.

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Ленивец] 

> Originally Posted by "Ленивец":mtidp2uc  Прошу Maryshell дать разрешение на английский перевод - для использования на англоязычных форумах.   Маришелке эта идея не нравится.  Так что разрешения на перевод не дано.

 что же, спасибо за организацию оперативного ответа.[/quote:mtidp2uc]
Я догадываюсь о причине отказа - может быть она не хочет, чтобы это прочитал кто-нибудь из её бывших учеников или их родителей.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Маришелке эта идея не нравится.  Так что разрешения на перевод не дано.   Я догадываюсь о причине отказа - может быть она не хочет, чтобы это прочитал кто-нибудь из её бывших учеников или их родителей.

 Она не хочет, чтобы её рассказ разнёсся по англоязычному интернету или, ещё хуже, попал в прессу.  Ей не нужно никакой известности.
Она однажды на каком-то открытом форуме дискутировала на политические темы с одним человеком, а потом он выпустил книгу, где без разрешения использовал всю их дискуссию с указанием её родного города и её имени.

----------


## maryshell

Дело даже не в известности, а в реальной опасности, что школа, узнав о подробных записках, подаст в суд или сделает так, что меня потом ни одно школьное учреждение на работу не наймёт, зная, что я писала об этом в интернете. Но, поскольку делать что-то уже поздно - всё находится в свободном интернетовском полёте, да и вина на этом только моя, я написала Ленивцу, что даю согласие на перевод *при условии что всё будет подписано моим именем и желательно без ссылок на русский оригинал.* 
Thank you   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Дело даже не в известности, а в реальной опасности, что школа, узнав о подробных записках, подаст в суд или сделает так, что меня потом ни одно школьное учреждение на работу не наймёт, зная, что я писала об этом в интернете. Но, поскольку делать что-то уже поздно - всё находится в свободном интернетовском полёте, да и вина на этом только моя, я написала Ленивцу, что даю согласие на перевод *при условии что всё будет подписано моим именем и желательно без ссылок на русский оригинал.*
> Thank you

 Мне кажется, что, наоборот, любая хорошая школа тебя бы с руками оторвала.

----------


## Ленивец

> Thank you

 Заявляю, что никому не хочу нанести вреда. На PM ответил.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by maryshell  Thank you     Заявляю, что никому не хочу нанести вреда. На PM ответил.

 Здорово, что Маришелка передумала!  ::  
Раз так, то возможно ли будет, чтобы и у нас английский перевод разместить?  Может быть, мы его даже сможем покритиковать, т.е. поредактировать?

----------


## Ленивец

Я не против, но боюсь это было бы нарушением условия:  

> что всё будет подписано моим именем и желательно без ссылок на русский оригинал.

 В редактировании я сам заинтересован, если бы Maryshell разрешила делать это через PM с Вами, то был бы рад.

----------


## maryshell

без проблем  ::

----------


## Roza

Грустная история.С одной стороны порадовалась за себя, что живу в стране, в которой запрещено ношение оружия, с другой страшно от того, что представляют из себя люди, и как нам трудно оставаться разумными существами, если нет определенных условий.
Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что законы пишут люди, но не для людей, а для себя, или просто потому что они должны что-то написать, ибо это их работа.

----------


## Medved

> Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что законы пишут люди, но не для людей, а для себя, или просто потому что они должны что-то написать, ибо это их работа.

 Это аксиома  ::  
К сожалению...

----------


## Lampada

21 апреля Maryshell пишет :
"Уже на протяжении нескольких месяцев пытаюсь оставить негативное ревью о школе в которой я работала на greatschools.com. Никаких матов и прочего в моём ревью нет. Пишу просто о проблемах на которые нужно обратить внимание. Сообщение моё не помещают!  Я сначала думала может техническая проблема и они не получили моё ревью. Написала снова. Бесполезно.  Вот и доверяй этому сайту."

----------


## SPZenA

> Maryshell пишет:
> "Уже на протяжении нескольких месяцев пытаюсь оставить негативное ревью о школе в которой я работала на greatschools.com. Никаких матов и прочего в моём ревью нет. Пишу просто о проблемах на которые нужно обратить внимание. Сообщение моё не помещают!  Я сначала думала может техническая проблема и они не получили моё ревью. Написала снова. Бесполезно.  Вот и доверяй этому сайту."

 Ну это и понятно, зачем они так делают.
Зачем репутацию школы портить?.. У нас в Казахстане делается абсолютно так же.  ::   (Я вам по-секрету скажу, у нас весь введённый в интернет текст записывается, и хранится после этого n-ное количество лет. И какой-нибудь наивный юзер скажет что плохое - всё, приплыли. Логи-то есть...   ::   )

----------


## kozyablo

А-БАЛ-ДЕТЬ
читала эту тему сегодня на протяжении всего дня! Шедевр! 
Нечто похожее = Книга "вверх по лестнице, ведущей вниз" Бел Кауфман (книга - фантастика) Я долго ее искала в книжных магазинах и таки нашла  :: 
В продолжение данного топика = думаю перечитаю  ::  
От Автора 
"...Название подсказала докладная записка начальника административного отдела: «Задержан мною за нарушение правил: шел вверх по лестнице, ведущей вниз, и на замечание ответил дерзостью». Эта формулировка выразила не только всю меру тупости школьного начальства, но и показалась мне метафорой — человек идет против движения, бунтует против системы. Одно меня смущало — название очень уж длинное и не слишком понятное. Кто его запомнит?..."

----------

